# Mitch Rompola



## tracker65

What is the latest news on the Rompola buck? There is a picture of a buck that looks like it in an ad for the Huntin Time Expo in Grand Rapids? Is the his buck? did they finally decide weather it is real or not?


----------



## Steve

Moving to Whitetail Deer forum.


----------



## SAK

I don't know about the hunting time expo photo you mentioned but the last i heard he agreed not to "claim his buck was a new world record" as long as Milo Hansen was not challenged for the world record by anyone else. it seems Milo or his associates were concerned about losing money from various business ventures relating to his world record deer so they "sued"? Rompola for his insinuations that his deer was #1 instead of Milo's. I guess Rompola agreed to stay out of "action" unless somebody else comes up with one larger. Sounds like a mess doesn't it?


----------



## osage2orange

Hey Guys,

I was looking at the CBM book for the county of Grand Traverse and Mitch Rompola name was in there at least five times. Also the guy who scored my deer said he knew the guys who scored his. They said it felt and looked real but would'nt say for sure that it was authenic. Any way the guy seems to be a very good hunter so why won't he put up or shut up.


HUNT HARD 
Osage2Orange


----------



## Dutchman

OH MAN!! Here we go again!!!

------------------
"Birds are wild because they have to be. We are wild because we prefer to be." Jack Miner


----------



## Guest

Osasage : Why does he have to do what you want hi to ? I still try not to judge someone till i walk a few miles in his shoes.


----------



## Erik

If Mitch Rompola says his buck is real, and legally taken then I believe him. Why should I doubt him, when no one has proven otherwise. Just because he doesn't want it to be registered we shouldn't all just start calling him a liar. The man has his name in the record books many times and to me I don't see why he has to prove himself to anyone. I say, more power to the man!


----------



## osage2orange

Sportsmaster,

If Mitchie does'nt want the attention and does'nt want to be in the main stream don't show pictures. Don't take pictures. The very fact that he let someone take photos and show them around and then does'nt let any veiw this beautiful creature is a joke. If you want to keep what you have done a secret then hang the darn thing in your basement don't release pictures and expect people who are dreamin of such a deer to just ignore what you have shown them. If its real lets see it if not forget it!!!!!!!

I don't want to walk in his shoes because he does'nt seem to be able to.


Osage2Orange


----------



## Basscat

The person who scored my buck for CBM was trained by Mitch, and knew the people who scored it. I asked him what he thought about it and he said it was legit.


----------



## SAK

Osage, I agree with the things you're saying but I also think that Rompola is a highly skilled and dedicated deer hunter. i wonder if this will ever be resolved.


----------



## Dangler

This is what I've heard and read from his good friend, Kevin Kreh, who I've talked to a couple times:

The guy has a documented history of killing big deer. He killed his first deer with a bow at age 7. He had the Kansas typical and non-typical records by the time he was 17. He moved to Michigan and got in the record book several times. He doesn't like the people in B&C, P&Y and CBM, so he chose not to register his deer wih them. Does that make it illegitimate?

He allowed his photo to be taken with the deer, as you would expect. Who wouldn't? His friends are the ones who "alerted the media", not Mitch. It seems that, since he didn't market it like most people would, there must be something illegal about it. The more he tried to downplay it, the more suspect he became.

Mitch doesn't blow his own horn, he lets other people do it for him. He just kills big deer and answers the questions until it starts to cramp his style. Leave the guy alone.

This is a very old topic. Sorry for perpetuating it, but I feel the need to defend the guy.


----------



## Guest

SAK : I half aggree with you . Dangler you hit the nail right on the head. Everyone has there own reason for hunting. I have read that mitch has killed many large deer. To me he has to prove nothing. If he was claiming it as some record that that would make a difference.


----------



## Guest

Rompola is the best big buck hunter in our states history.Anyone that doesnt think so is just jealous!!!!!!!!Hey some people are out in the woods scouting right now and not on these message boards. Mitch is my hero as far as hunting is concerned .I will stand by him until the end!Get over it non believers Mitch is the best and I for one am proud of him and our states deer herd.


----------



## TQO

Not caring to comment on the Rompola buck, the deer at the Huntin Time Expo is a man made set of horns mounted on a cape. It looks much like the Rompola buck, but it was not meant to replicate that buck. This is according to the show promoter.

According to the promotor, the rack looks very life like is quite a draw.

OK, I'll comment on Rompola. From what I've heard, the deer has been scored by a team from CBM and beat the Hansen buck by about 5 points. The deer has not been Xrayed and will not be.

Rompola has agree to not claim the world record with that buck after a lawsuit (or a threatened lawsuit) by Hansen over loss of revenue from the Hansen buck.

That's what I've heard but have never heard it from the horses mouth. So this is how rumors get started.

There is no denying that Rompola is a great hunter and I think the buck is real. The only thing we don't know is where it was actually harvested and when.

Hope this confuses you more.

See you at Huntin Time, Deer and Turkey and Novi.

Rich
Tahquamenon Outfitters


----------



## rick

The thing that I don't understand is if it is real why would he not reap the harvest so to speak. The rack has to be worth close to a million bucks in endorsments, shows and the such. Anyone that would not take advantage of such a chance to be set for the rest of there life must have alot to hide. Why else would he not let it be proven to be a world record. Even if he has some skeletons in his closet I would think the positives out weigh the negitives unless it's not real. That would explain alot wouldn't it?


----------



## Erik

Some people, and I know this is hard for alot of you to understand, but some people hunt for reasons other than fame and fortune. I mean, if you already have a life that lets you hunt full time, what else could you ask for? The world record thing may have been more than Mitch wanted to deal with. He already lives a life others can only dream of. Me anyways!


----------



## Dangler

Rick, I think the questions you ask pretty much speak for the general hunting public, and they're good questions.

I first saw Mitch at the first Lansing Deer Spectacular, I believe it was March of 1987. He was giving a seminar about trophy bowhunting deer in Michigan. I sat in the front row. He did a good job and had some awesome slide photos of his hunting area and deer he had photographed in the swamps around Traverse City. I could tell he wasn't real comfortable around the crowds, but recognized his ability to hunt, and I was impressed.

I think we have to understand that this man is cut from a different cloth than most of us. Yeah, he's made some mistakes and paid the price, which gives him even more reason to dread public scrutiny. What a dilemma to have his history, and be the guy who killed the world's biggest deer, knowing that you would be put under the microscope of public opinion, especially among the strong-minded fraternity of bowhunters.

The thing I would like people to remember is the edict of "innocent until proven guilty" that we all have as a given right. We can speculate all we want, but no one has any proof that he did anything illegal during the harvest of that deer. The deer was documented in as many ways as possible (except for x-rays, which seems to be a stumbling block for his detractors), so I don't know why we have to force Mitch to further prove the legitimacy of his harvest.

He didn't ask for Hell. He killed a big deer and we sent him there.


----------



## tracker65

OK OK OK!! 
Thank you TQO!!
Finally an answer to the question that I asked to begin with! All I wanted to know was if the buck advertized in the Huntin Time Expo was Mitch's deer or not. I am a measure for CBM and Know the guys that measured it and also know Mitch. He is the person that trained me to be a measurer. I also talked to Mitch right after he shot it...before all the bad press! I also saw the pictures of the buck running away from him in the woods a few days before he shot it, hmmmmmm....I wonder how that deer in the picture put on those man made antlers....if that is what they really are????

I did not want to start the debate all over again. The bottom line on the whole story is, If you don't have any hard proof to prove what he is claiming isn't true, then let it be!! We all need to quit beating up or own (bowhunters).

Now look, you got me going again!!! sorry....enjoy the show!


----------



## rick

Dangler, Great post
1 question
If it was you? 
I think he must be just like the deer. 1 in a billion

[This message has been edited by rick (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## Guest

Rick : A while back i started a thread on why people hunt . I do not remember seening anyone listing the rerason they hunt was for fame. People in this world have different views and i for one think they have the right to them. What some people don't have is the right to tell or demand someone else do somthing because THEY want it done. I for one don't know what Mitche's buck is real or a make up. But that is his business untill he wants to enter it. To me now it is no big deal they way it is . I do not know Mitch but i sure wish he would give me some pointers on deer hunting )


[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 02-02-2001).]


----------



## Botiz

I believe


----------



## DirtySteve

BigWoods Bob said:


> I personally, have always believed the deer to be legit. If you knew anything about Mitch back then, you knew two things.....
> 
> 1. He was definitely one of, if THE best Big Buck killers in Michigan, if not the Country.
> 
> 2. He was a reclusive, private, and some would say "weird" dude, even prior to killing the Giant deer. The "firestorm" of attention and accusations, after word of the buck got out, is what caused him to handle the situation the way he did, IMO.
> 
> 
> The other thing that the doubters either minimize or ignore, is the number of people who saw and "inspected" the deer after it was killed, including a Conservation Officer and CBM Scorers-- all said from their observations, the deer appeared legit.
> 
> Sadly, we may never know for sure.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It wasn't the attention to the buck that made him act the way he did. It was the attention to his criminal record and his feud with B&C.


----------



## Bucksnbows

7mmsendero said:


> If he decides to emerge again, then it would be helpful if he would allow all his deer from Grand Traverse county to be genetically tested. Let’s see what subspecies of the 38 he actually harvested. I’ve hunted most of my life in northwest Michigan, and a 160 is nearly a unicorn. The deer just don’t get that big here, it’s nothing like other places I’ve hunted. A mature buck in northwest Michigan will weigh 150-180 pounds dressed. Advanced scouting techniques don’t change the herd and the top end.


Why don't you think deer don't get that big there?


----------



## Groundsize

Luv2hunteup said:


> 20 year old plus thread resurrected from the dead. Now that’s a record.


Thanks Mike, I was trying to do just that but with a good thread. This could be it.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

The thing I find most fascinating, is that several of his bucks look 'the same'. By that I mean perfectly typical, hardly believable spreads, and antler bases that come out the sides of their heads. When I see guys post impressive walls of bucks they have shot, no two 140"+ deer ever look the same. Picture after picture of Rompola bucks look like replicas with a bit different spread or height. Makes me kind of suspicious.


----------



## Groundsize

Bucksnbows said:


> Why don't you think deer don't get that big there?


Big as in term of body and racks are two different things. A 150-180lb dressed buck during the rut is typical weight. All these huge bodied buck people get are corrected when a buck is put on a digital scale. The buck I shot this year on november 19th dressed and 175.4lb.


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> The thing I find most fascinating, is that several of his bucks look 'the same'. By that I mean perfectly typical, hardly believable spreads, and antler bases that come out the sides of their heads. When I see guys post impressive walls of bucks they have shot, no two 140"+ deer ever look the same. Picture after picture of Rompola bucks look like replicas with a bit different spread or height. Makes me kind of suspicious.


That is a genetic Trate for that area if you talk to people that live and hunt that area. People on this site hunt there and will agree with that.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Groundsize said:


> That is a genetic Trate for that area if you talk to people that live and hunt that area. People on this site hunt there and will agree with that.


That would make sense. Except some of them are from different states prior to him living in Michigan.


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> That would make sense. Except some of them are from different states prior to him living in Michigan.


That depends what ones your talking about. I would disagree with you on that.


----------



## Liver and Onions

DirtySteve said:


> It wasn't the attention to the buck that made him act the way he did. It was the attention to his criminal record and his feud with B&C.


Is he still in prison ?

L & O


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Groundsize said:


> That depends what ones your talking about. I would disagree with you on that.


You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:










These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':


----------



## bowhunter426

Ieatshrooms said:


> You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:
> 
> View attachment 807782
> 
> 
> These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':
> 
> View attachment 807783
> View attachment 807784
> 
> 
> View attachment 807786


That's just what big mature whitetails look like.......... I agree definitely some similarity in those deer


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Ieatshrooms said:


> That would make sense. Except some of them are from different states prior to him living in Michigan.


How many? I thought he only had 1 "big" buck from out of State. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

Ieatshrooms said:


> You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:
> 
> View attachment 807782
> 
> 
> These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':
> 
> View attachment 807783
> View attachment 807784
> 
> 
> View attachment 807786


Of course I don't have a picture of a buck that could fit in the series above.
Do have a couple more white hairs from watching it though....

I don't know Mitch.
Was not there for any kill confirmations.
Don't lose sleep over him having to defend his kills as straight up legit. Post a big enough buck and guess what happens? Post more? Go ahead. But say goodbye to private sanity.

There's one buck pictured of his I used to shake my head about. Now I don't. Not because of Mitch.


----------



## Groundsize

Mitch broke the Missouri record twice. Once at his young age of 9 and then broke his own state record when he was 12.


----------



## Gamekeeper

I couldn’t help but notice Milo Hanson weigh in with a “put up or shut up” lawsuit on this matter, and lo and behold the Rompola buck was never seen again in public.


----------



## Slimits

Why is mitch all of a sudden popping up in stories now? Did he die or something? I remember back in the day there were claims his relatives were involved in a deer farm


----------



## sniper

Groundsize said:


> Thanks Mike, I was trying to do just that but with a good thread. This could be it.


Paul you were still blowing snot bubbles out of your nose and farting under your armpit when Rompala was killing bucks. Don’t you have a current hero like RMH or sumpin?? 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz

Slimits said:


> Why is mitch all of a sudden popping up in stories now? Did he die or something? I remember back in the day there were claims his relatives were involved in a deer farm


The truth never dies that’s why.


----------



## Groundsize

sniper said:


> Paul you were still blowing snot bubbles and farting under your armpit when Rompala was killing bucks. Don’t you have a current hero like RMH or sumpin?? 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Hero? don't you have to kill deer for that? asking for a friend.   but yes RMH is my good friend. We enjoy poking each other and joking. its fun. Im going to change my screen name to linehunter I think... I feel im getting the same heat at Mitch received. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scott K

Botiz said:


> I believe


I really want to believe the buck is real, but unfortunately I don't


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Slimits said:


> Why is mitch all of a sudden popping up in stories now? Did he die or something? I remember back in the day there were claims his relatives were involved in a deer farm


People also claimed Don Higgins' 200"+ deer weren't legit, because he used to raise deer years ago. I don't believe that either. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Gamekeeper said:


> I couldn’t help but notice Milo Hanson weigh in with a “put up or shut up” lawsuit on this matter, and lo and behold the Rompola buck was never seen again in public.


Rompola was NOT what most would call a "normal" individual before he shot the buck. He had few friends, and was known as somewhat of a recluse, who generally preferred to keep to himself. Is it so difficult to believe that all the sudden attention he received just might have caused the situation to unfold the way it did?

The thing I really get a kick out of, is the number of guys that totally and completely refuse to acknowledge the fact that both a Conservation Officer and a group of CBM scorers examined the buck/rack, and BOTH said it appeared to be legit.

I shot a Caribou in Quebec back in 1991, that "had I entered it", would have been the #6 Bow kill at that time (at least that's what our outfitter said, when he begged me to enter it). I never entered it, because Record Book, means nothing to me....Does that mean there was something "fishy" about my kill??

I've never had a single deer I've shot mounted or put any of them on the wall in my house....including the almost 170" (gross) buck I shot in Iowa last fall. Simply put, I hunt mature deer for the challenge, and not the trophy. Is it possible someone else might feel the same?

I DON'T know for sure if Mitch's buck was legit or not, but personally, I believe it was....

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mole Hill

I would believe that deer would be worth more alive on a deer farm than dead for a record book.


----------



## Night Moves

Rompolla is a fraud. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## riverbob

some people like to blow there horn, some people don't,,,, i believe he killed that buck,,,, legally


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

I don't think it is real. Also, on the second pic leatshrooms posted the antlers look crooked coming out of that bucks head! Not buying it.


----------



## Thomas F

Does anybody know the area he supposedly got that deer up there in Traverse City. I heard some swamp. Was it private or public land? Obviously no other hunter laid eyes on it before and trail cameras weren’t around yet.


----------



## Big Hoss

I don't know.....antlers ....bone....big/ little. Kinda like our D"#:s. Throw it out there, and compare. What does it matter at the end of the day in life. Nothing at all to most of us.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve

Liver and Onions said:


> Is he still in prison ?
> 
> L & O


No idea about prison. He was charged with mail fraud at one point in time and was denied a BnC entry over it if i remember correctly. The mail fraud charge had something to do with falsifying records for govt assistance I think. Been a long time since I read about it so I could be getting some of the facts mixed up.

He had a feud with another BnC scorer that called him out. Rompola was a scorer himself.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Tom Fine said:


> Does anybody know the area he supposedly got that deer up there in Traverse City. I heard some swamp. Was it private or public land? Obviously no other hunter laid eyes on it before and trail cameras weren’t around yet.


Heard it was a swamp by the airport.


----------



## RedM2

At a minimum, it'd be cool if there was something in writing that says the buck can be inspected once he passes. It'd add much more intrigue to the story if it turned out to be legit under those circumstances. Kinda give the proverbial finger to the naysayers. Lol


----------



## Thomas F

stickbow shooter said:


> Heard it was a swamp by the airport.


Yea that’s right I did hear that. I thought public. Curious to know about any other hunters seeing big deer back then in that same area.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gamekeeper said:


> I couldn’t help but notice Milo Hanson weigh in with a “put up or shut up” lawsuit on this matter, and lo and behold the Rompola buck was never seen again in public.


Was there really a lawsuit or was that all rumor? They had an agreement and a legal document was drawn up so that milo hanson could continue to book shows and make an income off his deer. Seems like I remember an interview where Hanson said he never sued anyone. 

The way I remember the story Hanson was making 30-40k a year on his buck still. His business associate who was managing all the trade shows, product licensing and replica mounts approached rompola because their business took a serious hit when rompola drug his feet over the decision to enter the buck. Companies were waiting to hear if Hanson was still the world record. Rompola decided he was never going to allow the deer in BNC's book. They drew up an agreement stating he would never enter his deer into BnC as long as Hanson was the top record holder. That way hanson could continue to license his deer as a world record and rompola wasnt screwing hanson out of money.


----------



## Quack Addict

Are the bucks he's shot legit? Dunno. My feet have always been planted firmly in the I couldn't care less column. 

It is amusing how so many guys turn into a sewing circle full of old nags when discussing another man's deer though


----------



## Maple_Ridge

It's kinda sad money took precedence for Milo. For an animal he shot, big bucks can be BIG BUCKS$$$. But it's just kinda sad...If Rompola buck was/is real and we can't see the rack because of money, THAT is sad! If it's a fake it explains everything...


----------



## Night Moves

Rompollagate



Rampola Gate





Untitled Document


----------



## 6Speed

20 year old thread just in case you guys didn't notice....


----------



## BigWoods Bob

6Speed said:


> 20 year old thread just in case you guys didn't notice....


Your point.....??

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6Speed

None..public service announcement. 

I don't care a lick about deer horns. I like the back straps and sausage...


----------



## pgpn123

Quack Addict said:


> It is amusing how so many guys turn into a sewing circle full of old nags when discussing another man's deer though


Now if it was Barbie dolls, you'd be in a lather right? I bet you have some Ken dolls too.

Yeah, it's just the (possible) world record, from Michigan no less. An unresolved matter...on a MI outdoors forum. What's up with that?

Ok, go back to barbie...


----------



## Gamekeeper

DirtySteve said:


> Was there really a lawsuit or was that all rumor? They had an agreement and a legal document was drawn up so that milo hanson could continue to book shows and make an income off his deer. Seems like I remember an interview where Hanson said he never sued anyone.
> 
> The way I remember the story Hanson was making 30-40k a year on his buck still. His business associate who was managing all the trade shows, product licensing and replica mounts approached rompola because their business took a serious hit when rompola drug his feet over the decision to enter the buck. Companies were waiting to hear if Hanson was still the world record. Rompola decided he was never going to allow the deer in BNC's book. They drew up an agreement stating he would never enter his deer into BnC as long as Hanson was the top record holder. That way hanson could continue to license his deer as a world record and rompola wasnt screwing hanson out of money.


I have heard many explanations for why the big buck disappeared.

I believe people behave in their rational self interest. ESpecially poor people.
I view the excuses as pretty flimsy.
And contrary to self interest.

Is somebody put 20 grand in a pile on my kitchen table, and all I had to do was have a set of antlers x-rayed, I’d help you load them in your car.
Because that’s in my rational self interest. Because no matter what I would do with the world record animal after that, I would still have the 20 grand.

Nothing to lose, everything to gain by a simple act.

Hanson called the guys bluff, and shut him down.

It’s an old story, and there is not a large group of people wandering around who talk about going to Mitchell’s house to look at the big deer, so, after all this time I’m pretty sure it was not as presented.


----------



## Botiz

It’s real. Some of you are just jealous.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Botiz said:


> It’s real. Some of you are just jealous.


I think it’s real.

Just not as it was presented.


----------



## Quack Addict

pgpn123 said:


> Now if it was Barbie dolls, you'd be in a lather right? I bet you have some Ken dolls too.
> 
> Yeah, it's just the (possible) world record, from Michigan no less. An unresolved matter...on a MI outdoors forum. What's up with that?
> 
> Ok, go back to barbie...


You clearly know a lot about dolls so if that's your thing, who am I to judge


----------



## Liver and Onions

Botiz said:


> It’s real. Some of you are just jealous.


I doubt anyone is jealous. The guy was reduced to stealing food stamps and was offered 20k to have it X-rayed. He refused. The antlers have not been seen in public again. 
The man was obsessed with putting bucks in the book and has some huge bucks in the books. Why not this one ? Why run and hide it------if that's what he did. 
Prove it real Mitch or someone from his family. All it takes is an X-ray. Have the last laugh.

L & O


----------



## Grandriverrat

Wow this is funny after all these years. Let me ask you all. Did Oswald kill JFK ? Will never be proven on either side! Quite honestly after all this time , who gives a rats ass! Must not be many deer being shot to report here. Think positive 2022 is just around the corner! Happy New Year ladies and gents!


----------



## DirtySteve

Maple_Ridge said:


> It's kinda sad money took precedence for Milo. For an animal he shot, big bucks can be BIG BUCKS$$$. But it's just kinda sad...If Rompola buck was/is real and we can't see the rack because of money, THAT is sad! If it's a fake it explains everything...


It was rompolas decision not Hansons.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gamekeeper said:


> I have heard many explanations for why the big buck disappeared.
> 
> I believe people behave in their rational self interest. ESpecially poor people.
> I view the excuses as pretty flimsy.
> And contrary to self interest.
> 
> Is somebody put 20 grand in a pile on my kitchen table, and all I had to do was have a set of antlers x-rayed, I’d help you load them in your car.
> Because that’s in my rational self interest. Because no matter what I would do with the world record animal after that, I would still have the 20 grand.
> 
> Nothing to lose, everything to gain by a simple act.
> 
> Hanson called the guys bluff, and shut him down.
> 
> It’s an old story, and there is not a large group of people wandering around who talk about going to Mitchell’s house to look at the big deer, so, after all this time I’m pretty sure it was not as presented.


Craig calderone was the guy trying to call rompolas bluff not hanson. Rompola and calderone had a history long before the alleged record. 

The 20k rumor makes no sense. It was supposedly an offer to x ray the rack from calderone. Hanson made alot more than 20k a year on his record and made as much as 100k in the beginning. All rompola had to do was sign his sheet and send it in with $25. He had 4 scorers who all said it was legit and still do. There was no requirement to x ray the rack to become the new world record. His reasoning for not doing so will be a mystery. We can assume it was because it was fake but there could be a million other reasons. The guy was weird dude. He was known for booking seminars and never showing up to speak at them.


----------



## Groundsize

6Speed said:


> 20 year old thread just in case you guys didn't notice....


Your welcome for me bringing it back to life. I love the story. I wish Mitch would come out and show the buck off and have it scored and take the title. Why not? Im from Michigan.


----------



## welder72

Personally, I have always thought it was legit, and I still do. My opinion also, humans are the STRANGEST animals in the world.


----------



## sureshot006

To me the biggest red flag is where it supposedly came from and the sheer lack of anything else close to it. How many bucks over 160 have been recorded from GTC? Yeah I know not all deer are recorded, and a monster could theoretically pop up anywhere. But come on... i guess unless mitch is after them, they just never get photographed and die of old age.

I hope it's real but I honestly don't believe it.


----------



## ottertrapper

It’s real


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Are there no hunting city areas of TC where a buck could get old & big like that?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Are there no hunting city areas of TC where a buck could get old & big like that?


Age is only a piece of it.


----------



## Botiz

ottertrapper said:


> It’s real


And it’s spectacular


----------



## Thomas F

Liver and Onions said:


> I doubt anyone is jealous. The guy was reduced to stealing food stamps and was offered 20k to have it X-rayed. He refused. The antlers have not been seen in public again.
> The man was obsessed with putting bucks in the book and has some huge bucks in the books. Why not this one ? Why run and hide it------if that's what he did.
> Prove it real Mitch or someone from his family. All it takes is an X-ray. Have the last laugh.
> 
> L & O


Yea definitely a lot of red flags. Who would turn down 20 K? That can buy you lots of new toys for hunting.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Age is only a piece of it.


Suburb deer in Detroit get huge.


----------



## chrisjan

Ieatshrooms said:


> You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:
> 
> View attachment 807782
> 
> 
> These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':
> 
> View attachment 807783
> View attachment 807784
> 
> 
> View attachment 807786


He sure shoots a lot of deer with


Ieatshrooms said:


> You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:
> 
> View attachment 807782
> 
> 
> These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':
> 
> View attachment 807783
> View attachment 807784
> 
> 
> View attachment 807786





Ieatshrooms said:


> You can certainly change my mind because I am not sold on the guy being a cheat, nor am I sold on him holding the record. I'm firmly in the "I don't know and hardly care" group. This is the first buck I remember seeing of his that I believe was from Illinois that had 'the look' to it:
> 
> View attachment 807782
> 
> 
> These might be from the same area but man are they all looking 'the same':
> 
> View attachment 807783
> View attachment 807784
> 
> 
> View attachment 807786



I remember being on the school bus and a kid brought a newspaper article with him from the grand rapids press that had a huge picture of his buck in it.


----------



## Gamekeeper

It’s just another one of life’s mysteries.

Kind of like the grassy knoll.


----------



## sureshot006

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Anomalies do happen. Areas with genetic traits, happen. It doesn't happen with every buck in the same way as Old Mitch shows.
> Here is some speculative options...
> 1.) He manufactured all those racks to give additional width.
> 2.) Let's assume they are real legit racks.
> a.) He trucked them in from some farm.
> 3.) Let's he assume they are real legit racks.
> b.) He spot lighted them.
> 
> I honestly wish they all came from Michigan under legal and ethical means.
> 
> I just don't buy that all those bucks he shot have the same antler characteristic where they grow from the side of their head when 1000's of bucks are shot every year without causing any hint of wrong doing based on pedicle growth placement.


Completely agree. It's like he is the only one able to shoot a buck like that in GTC? Come on... yeah a unicorn could exist but they're incredibly more likely to exist in Iowa, Ohio, Minnesota, Missouri, SLP, etc.


----------



## Waif

Is this article fact?

[Four people other than Rompola inspected the deer and claimed it was the real deal.

"There's absolutely no doubt in my mind that it's 100 percent authentic," Commemorative bucks of Michigan Scorer Gary Berger told reporters.

Two other scorers, Lee Holbrook and Al Brown were also involved in the scoring of the buck. Deer and Deer Hunting Editor Dan Schmidt recently noted a conservation officer named Bill Bailey also saw and handled the animal. He vouched for the legitimacy of the animal and scoffed at the notion of fake antlers being attached to the animal.]


----------



## bowhunter426

My uncle knows a guy who knows a guy that's sisters best friends wife's husband knew Mitch's neighbors oldest son from an encounter at a bar while they were in college. Mitch hand feed this deer as a button buck and Gained its trust and then captures it. During its first 3 years with antlers he applied a spreader bar between then to displace its skull cap. After year 3 he feed him a mix of antler king dust mixed with corn. 2 years later the rest is history.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Grizzly Adams said:


> Was a booner hit by a car a few yrs ago right? I would guess people feed them healthy snacks - so they get big.?
> 
> Honest question ...why couldn't NWL have booners like that if they got old & have good nutrition? Different genes in the herd in that area? UP, N Minn etc ...have booners.
> 
> 
> 
> UP has them - but not the other side of the straits?


The thing I though strange was that no one, after the years it took to grow that thing, saw it.
TC area while remote has lots of activity. No one but the hunter in all those years saw that deer, in velvet, drinking from a trout stream, on a 4 wheeler, at night in car headlights.
Heck where I have a cabin a 12 point was spotted next to the road 24 hours later the whole island knew about it


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Might as well add these to the thread as they have been mentioned but not posted that I have seen.


----------



## DirtySteve

BigWoods Bob said:


> Until it can be inspected and verified (if that even, ever happens), all any of us can do is have our own thoughts (hopes) on the legitimacy of the rack, and the reasons Mitch has chosen to do what he's done with respect to it.
> 
> Until then, all we can do is speculate.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It was inspected and verified. 3 scorer's signed the sheet and said it was legit. They still say it is legit. The x ray stuff was a bunch of stupid accusations by a guy fueding with rompola.


----------



## DirtySteve

kappa8 said:


> A couple observations about the Rompola saga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples' lives are books with many chapters, so we need to look at their accomplishments as part of a body of work:
> Mitch trained folks at CBM, but doesn't like people at P&Y, B&C, & CBM.
> Mitch has registered numerous bucks, but won't register this world record buck cuz he "doesn't like people".
> Mitch claims buck is real and taken legally, but will not submit to x-ray.
> Mitch has registered multiple record bucks in multiple states, and could make lotta $$$ with "world's largest" title.
> Mitch refuses to "complete the process" and officially get this buck registered.
> Hansen threatens lawsuit unless Mitch finishes the official scoring process (x-ray).
> Oh, and Mitch has also "made some mistakes and paid the price".
> 
> So, Mitch may have legitimate claim to "world's biggest" title, yet he refuses to "complete the process". Why?
> Mitch clearly has not demurred from registering previous record bucks multiple times. Why now?
> Mitch has history of "making mistakes", so folks (esp Hansen) want assurances this isn't another "mistake". Why not?
> 
> Some chapters in Mitch's book are in conflict with themselves. Peoples' skepticism is warranted.


 Your info is flawed. Rompola did not have to x ray the buck. The xray challenge came long after mitch said he was not going to enter the buck. Calderone was merely trying to rile him up and defame rompola after romploa refused tinsign his sheet and enter the buck.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> It was inspected and verified. 3 scorer's signed the sheet and said it was legit. They still say it is legit. The x ray stuff was a bunch of stupid accusations by a guy fueding with rompola.


My thing is that it can be a real deer with a BS origin and story. If any of it is less than honest, then keep the rack in hiding.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gamekeeper said:


> People shoot big book deer every year.
> 
> They show them to their friends, they take them to the taxidermist, they get there 10 minutes of fame on big buck night, and history repeats itself. at least for about the last 50 years.
> 
> Yet we have a potential new world record book, that disappears off the face of the earth as soon as scrutiny was applied.
> No pictures, no neighbors, no relatives, no friends, no Facebook, no big buck night, no endorsements, nope, never to be seen again.
> 
> If that’s not an anomaly, I don’t know what is.


The scrutiny never happened until he decided not to enter the deer. Nobody questioned authenticity until a month went by after the deer was scored and rompola never submitted the deer.


----------



## DirtySteve

Tron322 said:


> I've always been sceptical about it, at the same time like to think some recessive genes like that are running around and could pop up again. All of us that hunt here know it's not the dominant trait, I've only seen two bucks in ten years that get wide like the Rompola Bucks both in Leelanau county, and obviously no where near as wide. Mature bucks I see grow tall and tight around here, right around the width of the ears. Or maybe those wide ones also have a knack of having tiny home ranges and nocturnal tendencies, also when you think about it they would get whooped in the rut going against those narrower tall tined bucks. I could easier envision the Rompola buck going against my biggest buck and getting a face full of antlers with those Bullwinkle antlers going a foot and a half out.
> 
> I worked with one of the scorers and trust him. I believe him when he said the buck was real, but the vibe was different and odd at Mitch's house. His thought is that to the buck was shot at night or trucked in and dropped off in the area from a cervid facility, which if something sinister happened makes the most sense to me. Buy some big bucks twenty or thirty years ago from out of Michigan and truck them in to be released where you hunt and then shoot them claiming they were wild. Talking to a few locals that lived here at that time no one knew about this buck, I would have thought someone would have happened to see it crossing South Airport road or somewhere in that area.
> 
> I have enjoyed the stories and remember seeing the bow record book at some time in the 90s with Mitch Rompola holding most of the top 20 slots in Michigan. I do enjoy the story behind it all so this thread has been fun to read.
> 
> Can only find one Deer and Deer Hunting mag about him now, might read it again later. Can't find the one with the white cover even though I remember it.
> 
> View attachment 807957


My only issue with that theory is that mitch wasnt wealthy. People were paying 9-10k for big bucks in that era. Doesnt make sense that rompola could afford it.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

DirtySteve said:


> Your info is flawed. Rompola did not have to x ray the buck. The xray challenge came long after mitch said he was not going to enter the buck. Calderone was merely trying to rile him up and defame rompola after romploa refused tinsign his sheet and enter the buck.


Yea calderone had it out for Mitch after he brought calderones previous wildlife charges to light, resulting in calderones buck being removed as Michigan's #1 typical. Which in turn placed Mitch's buck at #1, that record stood for a long time even after the infamous "rompola buck".


----------



## DirtySteve

Gamekeeper said:


> Rompola’s claims were harming Hanson.
> Hanson had every right to ask for relief.
> Which would include proof as well as cease and desist as possible remedies.
> 
> Doing one would have been worth a few hundred thousand by now. The other, makes you look like a fraud.
> 
> One had a no cost 20 k bonus waiting.
> The other? Shame. Mockery. Derision.
> 
> Yeah people are jealous of that.


There was a loud mouth spouting off about a 20k offer after rompola said he wasnt eneteribg it into the record books. I for one question if that offer really even existed.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Yea calderone had it out for Mitch after he brought calderones previous wildlife charges to light, resulting in calderones buck being removed as Michigan's #1 typical. Which in turn placed Mitch's buck at #1, that record stood for a long time after even after the infamous "rompola buck".


----------



## Radar420

Leelanau Booner


6FE9E7FF-50EF-42C0-9B8E-4CB063AC5E5A by bucko12pt posted Dec 24, 2019 at 3:12 PM This buck was killed on Thanksgiving evening in Leelanau CO. It will be the new county record typical and should easily make it into the Boone and Crockett and CBM record books according to a green score I did on...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Mole Hill




----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> So do you think Hillsdale is equivalent to Alcona County? They're in the same peninsula.


I have no idea about Alcona.
I do know they get big bucks in all 3 areas I mentioned tho that are connected. TC isn't far from any of those. 

So why again couldn't TC have big bucks in optimal conditions?




Jerry Lamb said:


> The thing I though strange was that no one, after the years it took to grow that thing, saw it.
> TC area while remote has lots of activity. No one but the hunter in all those years saw that deer, in velvet, drinking from a trout stream, on a 4 wheeler, at night in car headlights.
> Heck where I have a cabin a 12 point was spotted next to the road 24 hours later the whole island knew about it


A lot of non hunting Libs in the city around TC. They probably aren't the type to post here... & might not even know that the buck got taken. Just to play devil's advocate...


----------



## Waif

DirtySteve said:


> There was a loud mouth spouting off about a 20k offer after rompola said he wasnt eneteribg it into the record books. I for one question if that offer really even existed.


Were there hands awaiting through garnishment if Mitch came into money?
Would it disqualify him from any monies he was recieving prior?
Not everyone cheers when income increases. For varied reasons.

Mitch is an odd bug in his own way compared to others , like Milo.. That's a large part of the hype around his buck(s).
The rest is the class bucks themselves and exclusiveness of encounters. Assuming no one else encountered the biggest and didn't simply not want anyone else to know.
None of which disqualifies the comments of others who handled that rack as to it's being "real".


----------



## kappa8

DirtySteve said:


> Your info is flawed. Rompola did not have to x ray the buck. The xray challenge came long after mitch said he was not going to enter the buck. Calderone was merely trying to rile him up and defame rompola after romploa refused to sign his sheet and enter the buck.


Appreciate the correction Steve. Between all the stuff out there, and not being a trophy hunter, I wasn't aware that x-ray is not part of the world record buck documentation process. Thanks for the knowledge.

Refusing to sign the sheet continues to be the single biggest red flag. If it's legit, why not? He's done it plenty of times before; so why not now? The only other sport I'm aware of with scoresheet signing requirement is golf. Don't recall Palmer, Niklaus or Woods ever refusing to sign their cards. Mitch is not helping himself with such a trivial - yet critical - affirmation.


----------



## DirtySteve

kappa8 said:


> Appreciate the correction Steve. Between all the stuff out there, and not being a trophy hunter, I wasn't aware that x-ray is not part of the world record buck documentation process. Thanks for the knowledge.
> 
> Refusing to sign the sheet continues to be the single biggest red flag. If it's legit, why not? He's done it plenty of times before; so why not now? The only other sport I'm aware of with scoresheet signing requirement is golf. Don't recall Palmer, Niklaus or Woods ever refusing to sign their cards. Mitch is not helping himself with such a trivial - yet critical - affirmation.


The only thing we know is Mitch had a beef with BnC. Mitch allegedly made the statement that he would never enter it into their record books. He clammed up and quit talking. It will likely always be a mystery. The only other thing we know is after more than 12 months of waffling he gave milo hanson a signed agreement so milo could continue to make money off of his deer. He was crippling hansons income stream by not entering the buck. The buck was scored by official scorers and they signed off on it.

Anything else is all reckless speculation really. Fun to talk about though.


----------



## kappa8

Waif said:


> None of which disqualifies the comments of others who handled that rack as to it's being "real".


Exactly. I don't think anyone has called into question multiple official scorers' confirmation of the authenticity of what they measured. It's Mitch's refusal to legitimize his buck with a simple signature which raises questions (although Hansen does have legal & financial interest in the legitimacy of a new world record).

Your questions are all interesting and stuff of great intrigue for gossip, but they all go to motif. Not interested in motif. Just the facts, ma'am, just the facts.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> I have no idea about Alcona.
> I do know they get big bucks in all 3 areas I mentioned tho that are connected. TC isn't far from any of those.
> 
> So why again couldn't TC have big bucks in optimal conditions?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of non hunting Libs in the city around TC. They probably aren't the type to post here... & might not even know that the buck got taken. Just to play devil's advocate...


Not all areas have equal food and genetics. It can vary quite a bit within a state. Getting old is only one piece. They also need food and genetics to get world record size.

If anyone has access to record books, entries from different regions will tell you exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

DirtySteve said:


> It was inspected and verified. 3 scorer's signed the sheet and said it was legit. They still say it is legit. The x ray stuff was a bunch of stupid accusations by a guy fueding with rompola.


Hey....I agree. 

Myself,... (and others on this thread), have noted the fact that it was scored by a panel of CBM scorers, AND that a Conservation Officer saw it shortly after the recovery....ALL have vouched for the fact that they feel it was the "Real Deal". The "naysayers", tend to gloss over that fact, and focus on the fact that Mitch hasn't "cashed in" on the money or notoriety that a buck like this could surely bring.

The thing is....as difficult as it is for some people to believe, NOT EVERYONE is motivated by money and/or fame. The "sh*tshow", that erupted after word broke about the deer, may have been enough to dissuade him from following through with what most people would think, should have been done with a deer of this caliber. 

In fact, if you do a little research, there have been several hunters, who have killed "world class" deer over the past 10-15 years, that when interviewed later, have said, that due to the firestorm of accusations and aspersions, that were cast in the "aftermath" of them killing the deer, that IF they were to harvest something of that caliber again, they would most likely keep it to themselves. 

In the end, "I" don't know for sure if the buck is legit or not...I haven't seen it. What I do know, is.... IF... there was indeed a buck of that caliber running around in the NWLP in 1998, Mitch would have been THE hunter I would have thought would have the best chance of getting it killed. 


Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Liver and Onions

DirtySteve said:


> It was inspected and verified. 3 scorer's signed the sheet and said it was legit. They still say it is legit. The x ray stuff was a bunch of stupid accusations by a guy fueding with rompola.


They all handled the rack and scored it before knowing anything about possible fraud. They had no reason to be thinking about checking for any irregularity.
No different than the last 2 county record bucks that were thrown out of CBM. The bucks had been scored and accepted as new records. Evidence surfaced afterwards that the bucks were not fair-chase.
He had and still has the chance to prove the rack was not altered in any way. 

L & O


----------



## 7mmsendero

sniper said:


> Or let’s just see Michigan wide guy bucks. Anyone know off hand the spread on Mitch’s buck??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


30”


----------



## 7mmsendero

BigWoods Bob said:


> Hey....I agree.
> 
> Myself,... (and others on this thread), have noted the fact that it was scored by a panel of CBM scorers, AND that a Conservation Officer saw it shortly after the recovery....ALL have vouched for the fact that they feel it was the "Real Deal". The "naysayers", tend to gloss over that fact, and focus on the fact that Mitch hasn't "cashed in" on the money or notoriety that a buck like this could surely bring.
> 
> The thing is....as difficult as it is for some people to believe, NOT EVERYONE is motivated by money and/or fame. The "sh*tshow", that erupted after word broke about the deer, may have been enough to dissuade him from following through with what most people would think, should have been done with a deer of this caliber.
> 
> In fact, if you do a little research, there have been several hunters, who have killed "world class" deer over the past 10-15 years, that when interviewed later, have said, that due to the firestorm of accusations and aspersions, that were cast in the "aftermath" of them killing the deer, that IF they were to harvest something of that caliber again, they would most likely keep it to themselves.
> 
> In the end, "I" don't know for sure if the buck is legit or not...I haven't seen it. What I do know, IF there was indeed a buck of that caliber running around in the NWLP in 1998, Mitch would have been THE hunter I would have thought would have the best chance of getting it killed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He was alerting outdoor manufacturers about the buck a year before he “got it.” Who does that?


----------



## Botiz

Babe Ruth pointed to the center field bleachers before bombing a homer down on them. The greats can do that. Most guys ain’t the greats, and don’t get it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Liver and Onions said:


> They all handled the rack and scored it before knowing anything about possible fraud. They had no reason to be thinking about checking for any irregularity.
> No different than the last 2 county record bucks that were thrown out of CBM. The bucks had been scored and accepted as new records. Evidence surfaced afterwards that the bucks were not fair-chase.
> He had and still has the chance to prove the rack was not altered in any way.
> 
> L & O


This was a world record not just an entry in the book. I cant believe they didn't give this a great deal of scrutiny.

What was the possible fraud you mentioned? Other than people claiming he was fraudulent for not entering it i am not aware of any fraud associated with it.


----------



## BigWoods Bob

7mmsendero said:


> He was alerting outdoor manufacturers about the buck a year before he “got it.” Who does that?


I don't know about alerting "Outdoor Manufacturers", but Don Higgins comes to mind as one who "alerted" people about a 200"+ buck (he passed) on his farm, a year before he killed it.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif

Liver and Onions said:


> They all handled the rack and scored it before knowing anything about possible fraud. They had no reason to be thinking about checking for any irregularity.
> No different than the last 2 county record bucks that were thrown out of CBM. The bucks had been scored and accepted as new records. Evidence surfaced afterwards that the bucks were not fair-chase.
> He had and still has the chance to prove the rack was not altered in any way.
> 
> L & O


No reason to suspect irregularity in a potential world record?
When prior a set of sheds were put on a skull by another party ? (totally unrelated to Mitch).

Notorious celebrity followed a popular hunter when fair chase was claimed but proven otherwise. Prior to the "Rompola" buck.

I don't score for commemorative bucks or make claims as to the qualifications or terms of thier being involved.
But as much as Mitch can be suspected of altering antlers , I can expect those scoring to look for signs of mischief in the antlers and attachment.

IF the buck was from elsewhere or taken under conditions other than claimed , that is a seperate issue. 
Nothing to do with a scorer saying things looked natural in thier examination/measuring.

Till proven not fair chase , a buck stands as claimed. Per me.
Suspicion follows a large buck claim. Including suspicion of fraud.
The first picture publicized starts it.
Yet record books are an incentive to submit racks.
As do contests. Hey , cash and prizes and notoriety! With bonus bragging rights.

There is a reason you see no score of mine. (Besides being sub world records if they were scored). Or my face in a picture with antlers in sight.
Pictures exist. But won't be published. (Even the fair chase ones.)
It's between the deer and I , and beyond the media. And a world away from shams , accusations ,disbelief , pressure to produce more evidence. Or another duplicate deer to prove it was no fluke , totally eliminating the credibility of the last deer itself. Let alone my own.

He had the chance to prove it was not altered. Is that not enough reason to shun the record process when all other entries did not have to be securitized the same?
Should it be determined unaltered , what next? 
Proof it was fair chase demanded?
Proof of state it lived in demanded?
Proof no supplemental feed or mineral was involved?
Proof Mitch himself killed it?

Maybe he's not into the litigations of public scrutiny type. Is that fraudulent?
You get enough skeletons in your closet (or mind) unrelated to hunting , you might not want the publicity beyond your region.
We don't know all the calls Mitch answered or other communications.
They entailed far more than sitting in the woods quietly.
That other world may not mean to Mitch what it does to others.
And if there was maleficence involved in his "claim" , he was snubbed.

Until otherwise proven though, all who submit a rack should face the same demands he was. Fair enough?
Fair enough to me for him not to sign.


----------



## sniper

Botiz said:


> Babe Ruth pointed to the center field bleachers before bombing a homer down on them. The greats can do that. Most guys ain’t the greats, and don’t get it.


Somebody’s gotta a man crush…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Gamekeeper

7mmsendero said:


> They do have some wide spreads, we found sheds from a buck with a 22” inside spread. It’s a 10, scores in the 120’s. A guy got him the next year, scored 130.


Only 90 more inches to go!


DirtySteve said:


> The scrutiny never happened until he decided not to enter the deer. Nobody questioned authenticity until a month went by after the deer was scored and rompola never submitted the deer.


All This time, and not another peep.
From anyone
Anywhere.
Makes me wonder if his real name is DB Cooper.

That’s the kind of stuff that makes me suspicious of its origin.


----------



## Botiz

sniper said:


> Somebody’s gotta a man crush…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I was maybe 10 and living in a different state when Mitch shot that buck (which is real). What I mean by that is I don’t know Mitch, the story or any of the conspiracies around it. 

I’m only posting here cause it makes me laugh.


----------



## bowhunter426

kappa8 said:


> Appreciate the correction Steve. Between all the stuff out there, and not being a trophy hunter, I wasn't aware that x-ray is not part of the world record buck documentation process. Thanks for the knowledge.
> 
> Refusing to sign the sheet continues to be the single biggest red flag. If it's legit, why not? He's done it plenty of times before; so why not now? The only other sport I'm aware of with scoresheet signing requirement is golf. Don't recall Palmer, Niklaus or Woods ever refusing to sign their cards. Mitch is not helping himself with such a trivial - yet critical - affirmation.


A reason I can think of is a annuity from Hanson to not enter it. In the big business world payouts to not compete are a real thing and big bucks are big business.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Not all areas have equal food and genetics. It can vary quite a bit within a state. Getting old is only one piece. They also need food and genetics to get world record size.
> 
> If anyone has access to record books, entries from different regions will tell you exactly what I'm saying.


I was always wondering if that was myth or true? Most people don't register big bucks I would think - so it would hard to verify as well.? How many register - 1%?

What classifies anyway - over 180 or 200 or ??

Side note ...Rompola threads are always good imo lol.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> I was always wondering if that was myth or true? Most people don't register big bucks I would think - so it would hard to verify as well.? How many register - 1%?
> 
> What classifies anyway - over 180 or 200 or ??
> 
> Side note ...Rompola threads are always good imo lol.


It's not about how many or the %. It's about the geographical distribution of those # and %.


----------



## 3X8

Anybody want to call him about the buck? 😂 

According to our latest records, *Mitchell R Rompolo* is 73 years old and born in Nov 1948. Mitchell's phone numbers include *(231) 947-4367*, (231) 947-4635, (616) 947-4635.


----------



## Bucksnbows

7mmsendero said:


> For one thing I’ve hunted this area for 36 years. My family has taken 20-25 bucks that were 4 1/2- 6 1/2 years old. Highest weight was 180 lbs dressed, most were 150 lbs. Highest score was 130 inches, most were 110 inch range.
> 
> Here’s the thing about northwest Michigan, the climate isn’t severe enough for widespread winter kill. Deer are survivors here, but they don’t thrive in the winter months. Genetically inferior deer reproduce. It’s nothing like the extremes of the range. It’s also nothing like southern Michigan and other midwestern states. The deer have to just get by for about 2 months.
> 
> I had no idea what big deer were until I spent 4 years archery hunting in Calhoun county.


I agree that the majority of bucks in that region would be as you described. 

But if you follow Michigan buck pole you can see that there are bucks in thst area bigger than 130 and not as infrequent as you may think. 

I believe bucks can grow big in that area..... Any area really. 

Maybe only a couple ever reach 180 plus. 
But it could happen and it appears old Mitch knew how to find them and hunt them. 

Be amazed at what can grow where you can't hunt.


----------



## Thomas F

3X8 said:


> Anybody want to call him about the buck? 😂
> 
> According to our latest records, *Mitchell R Rompolo* is 73 years old and born in Nov 1948. Mitchell's phone numbers include *(231) 947-4367*, (231) 947-4635, (616) 947-4635.


Called them. Disconnected and no longer a working number.


----------



## 7mmsendero

BigWoods Bob said:


> I don't know about alerting "Outdoor Manufacturers", but Don Higgins comes to mind as one who "alerted" people about a 200"+ buck (he passed) on his farm, a year before he killed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It’s in an article I linked.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Bucksnbows said:


> I agree that the majority of bucks in that region would be as you described.
> 
> But if you follow Michigan buck pole you can see that there are bucks in thst area bigger than 130 and not as infrequent as you may think.
> 
> I believe bucks can grow big in that area..... Any area really.
> 
> Maybe only a couple ever reach 180 plus.
> But it could happen and it appears old Mitch knew how to find them and hunt them.
> 
> Be amazed at what can grow where you can't hunt.


We’ve had APR since 2012 or so, it’s helping. We’ll just agree to disagree I guess about NW Michigan.

For example, one of the mature bucks we had on camera this year (17 points, cool but small rack) was taken 10 miles from our property. It traveled that in 3 weeks. Does anyone have a thousand+ acre parcel in Michigan?


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I got the impression it was in an area of stateland that nobody ever bothered to enter....like very tough to get to. I have a spot or two like that I know about in crawford county. Not really all that far to get to from the road but man is it a mess to get in there. Only ever attempted to hunt it like twice. Miserable experience trying to access it.
> 
> Dan infalt made a hunting career of hunting spots that people wouldnt put the effort into trying.


So was it public or private?


----------



## Mole Hill

sureshot006 said:


> So was it public or private?


I believe it started public and got private real quick.


----------



## salinehunter




----------



## jr28schalm

salinehunter said:


> View attachment 808066


Great band


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> So was it public or private?


I will have to look up the woods n water news that had the interview. I think I still have it somewhere. You cant search old freep stories without a subscription. The way I remember it was he shot the deer on private land next to public. He claimed to have hunted the deer from public and private land.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I will have to look up the woods n water news that had the interview. I think I still have it somewhere. You cant search old freep stories without a subscription. The way I remember it was he shot the deer on private land next to public. He claimed to have hunted the deer from public and private land.


To be clear... I'm very skeptical, but open to it being true. I just feel like something stinks.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> To be clear... I'm very skeptical, but open to it being true. I just feel like something stinks.


I always wanted it to be true like most. Something definately stinks about it. The part I don't get is why go through the waiting period and get it scored only to sit back and not submit it? He could have easily submitted the buck and not drawn all the scrutiny to himself. He had 3 scorers score the buck in front of a CO. I wonder if he had more issues in his past he didn't want brought out or something. He had the feud with calderone. That is all speculation on my part of cousrse.

Just doesn't make sense that he could have entered the buck easily and he didn't. He passed all the scrutiny required to enter the buck. The accusations of fraud started after he decided not to enter.


----------



## bmoffit

jr28schalm said:


> Great band


SAID NO ONE EVER…


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I always wanted it to be true like most. Something definately stinks about it. The part I don't get is why go through the waiting period and get it scored only to sit back and not submit it? He could have easily submitted the buck and not drawn all the scrutiny to himself. He had 3 scorers score the buck in front of a CO. I wonder if he had more issues in his past he didn't want brought out or something. He had the feud with calderone. That is all speculation on my part of cousrse.
> 
> Just doesn't make sense that he could have entered the buck easily and he didn't. He passed all the scrutiny required to enter the buck. The accusations of fraud started after he decided not to enter.


Maybe he did kill a unicorn and all the other fakes have ruined it. We may never know. I just don't understand throwing away a multi-million dollar prize for his hard work. But then again some people are frickin weird.


----------



## jr28schalm

bmoffit said:


> SAID NO ONE EVER…


Go listen to your flock of seagulls


----------



## jr28schalm

Does ol Mitch got any kids?. Might find out truth once he's gone


----------



## bmoffit

jr28schalm said:


> Go listen to your flock of seagulls


Touché


----------



## ottertrapper

Botiz said:


> And it’s spectacular


agreed


----------



## Groundsize

7mmsendero said:


> What genetics are you speaking of in Grand Traverse County?


Very wide antlers. I believe Rompolas nephew shot a super wide buck a couple years back.


----------



## anagranite

Am I the only one that think Mitch is related to Namrock?


----------



## Groundsize

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Anomalies do happen. Areas with genetic traits, happen. It doesn't happen with every buck in the same way as Old Mitch shows.
> Here is some speculative options...
> 1.) He manufactured all those racks to give additional width.
> 2.) Let's assume they are real legit racks.
> a.) He trucked them in from some farm.
> 3.) Let's he assume they are real legit racks.
> b.) He spot lighted them.
> 
> I honestly wish they all came from Michigan under legal and ethical means.
> 
> I just don't buy that all those bucks he shot have the same antler characteristic where they grow from the side of their head when 1000's of bucks are shot every year without causing any hint of wrong doing based on pedicle growth placement.


They don’t all have that! This buck of his held the record here in Michigan for many years and it’s a huge not really wide buck. Scored 180s I believe. It’s the bottom buck in the picture.


----------



## Groundsize

Botiz said:


> I was maybe 10 and living in a different state when Mitch shot that buck (which is real). What I mean by that is I don’t know Mitch, the story or any of the conspiracies around it.
> 
> I’m only posting here cause it makes me laugh.


Imagine being 10 years old! When Mitch was 10 he owned the Missouri state record deer kill and then beat that score when he was 12 by another buck he killed. There are grown men who bash him for that even. Just imagine.


----------



## sureshot006

This thread is timeless, IMO.


----------



## srconnell22

Twenty bucks says Rompola’s wife & kids bring the rack out of hiding after Mitch passes, looking for a deal, thinking there is money to be made off of it. 

Any takers?


----------



## throughtheice88

I've always leaned towards the whole thing being phony. His track record for not just killing big bucks, but record breaking bucks over and over again throughout his entire life just seems off. To be clear, im not a jealous hater. Just realistic. No matter how good a hunter you are, in Michigan in particular there is always another hunter a few stumps over that has just as good a chance of tagging that buck.

So either Rompola really does have some 6th sense, some extraordinary and rare trait that borders supernatural that gives him the ability to find and outsmart all these freakish bucks, or he's a fraud. The realist in me feels like he's a fraud.


----------



## sureshot006

throughtheice88 said:


> I've always leaned towards the whole thing being phony. His track record for not just killing big bucks, but record breaking bucks over and over again throughout his entire life just seems off. To be clear, im not a jealous hater. Just realistic. No matter how good a hunter you are, in Michigan in particular there is always another hunter a few stumps over that has just as good a chance of tagging that buck.
> 
> So either Rompola really does have some 6th sense, some extraordinary and rare trait that borders supernatural that gives him the ability to find and outsmart all these freakish bucks, or he's a fraud. The realist in me feels like he's a fraud.


Maybe he's not really a recluse but spends all his time hunting down big deer OR fabricating the next record.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

DirtySteve said:


> I thought Rompola was a postal worker? Seems like I read that years ago when he was caught in the mail fraud scandal with the food stamps he was delivering mail.


Not sure. Thought he was a hermit & full time hunter?


----------



## Botiz

Imagine what it would be like to be Mitch, googling your own name today and reading post after post of people going full on CSI on something you may or may not have done 20 years ago. Laughing your ass off over how after all these years it’s still in their heads. 

It makes me laugh to think that was the prank he was pulling the whole time.


----------



## anagranite

Mitch is probably looking at all the giant bucks on his wall and laughing that he could have 3-5 states records if he wanted.


----------



## Thomas F

salinehunter said:


> View attachment 808066


That’s funny


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> This thread is timeless, IMO.


why comment then!


----------



## Thomas F

Botiz said:


> Imagine what it would be like to be Mitch, googling your own name today and reading post after post of people going full on CSI on something you may or may not have done 20 years ago. Laughing your ass off over how after all these years it’s still in their heads.
> 
> It makes me laugh to think that was the prank he was pulling the whole time.


or he can go on Mi Chat and look at his criminal record


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> why comment then!


Just saying this is one thread I don't mind being resurrected.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Just saying this is one thread I don't mind being resurrected.


I like it.


----------



## jr28schalm

Tom Fine said:


> or he can go on Mi Chat and look at his criminal record


I don't understand why a guys criminal past keeps be brought up. If the mo fo did his time it shouldn't be brought up


----------



## Botiz

What crimes did he commit? I honestly don’t know.


----------



## Thomas F

Botiz said:


> What crimes did he commit? I honestly don’t know.


Fraud. That’s one of the reasons of skepticism. I personally could care less. Im not a trophy hunter and don’t pretend to be. If he shot it great. Its a thing of the past but will always be talked about.


----------



## sureshot006

Tom Fine said:


> Fraud. That’s one of the reasons of skepticism. I personally could care less. Im not a trophy hunter and don’t pretend to be. If he shot it great. Its a thing of the past but will always be talked about.


Is that found on ICHAT?

There were rumors of sexual misconduct or something of that nature but as far as I know that was just rumor.


----------



## Thomas F

sureshot006 said:


> Is that found on ICHAT?
> 
> There were rumors of sexual misconduct or something of that nature but as far as I know that was just rumor.


Not sure Ive never looked into that much. I’ve just read about some type of fraud working with the post office and what you mentioned above.


----------



## pgpn123

I remember reading the 3 scorers that measured it were definitely looking for any alteration, glue that sort of thing. It was already mounted but the fur had a loose flap at the bases so the skull plate could be inspected. They said it looked legit.

Think he also arrowed a big 9pt the same year cause it was going to kill this one at a scrape. He thinks this big one might have 'opted out' of the rut. He wasn't positive. I took it to mean the buck would have saved weight by not rutting over the years? (maybe he meant it just opted out that year?)

I think it's legit. It does raise suspicion by not entering it.


----------



## Groundsize

Oh boy here I go dropping bombs with detailed pictures very few seen.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Groundsize said:


> Very wide antlers. I believe Rompolas nephew shot a super wide buck a couple years back.


I had the privilege of seeing a mule deer that was about 30” wide back in 2010 in Colorado. We were all tagged out, so we got to watch it for awhile. It was a 3x3. I don’t think people realize how much of a freak a rack over 25” wide really is.

Here’s the thing, if you want to believe in this great. The cedar swamps of northwest Michigan aren’t conducive to producing 25”+ wide racks.


----------



## Botiz

You know of someplace that is?


----------



## 7mmsendero

pgpn123 said:


> I remember reading the 3 scorers that measured it were definitely looking for any alteration, glue that sort of thing. It was already mounted but the fur had a loose flap at the bases so the skull plate could be inspected. They said it looked legit.
> 
> Think he also arrowed a big 9pt the same year cause it was going to kill this one at a scrape. He thinks this big one might have 'opted out' of the rut. He wasn't positive. I took it to mean the buck would have saved weight by not rutting over the years? (maybe he meant it just opted out that year?)
> 
> I think it's legit. It does raise suspicion by not entering it.


Opted out of the rut? So that goes against everything we know about antlers. Antlers are directly connected to testosterone. Testosterone drives the desire to breed. Once testosterone levels drop, antlers loosen and are shed (they're no longer needed). 

A buck with the biggest rack in the woods, loaded with testosterone, isn't opting out of anything that involves chasing tail. This just gets dumber.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Groundsize said:


> Oh boy here I go dropping bombs with detailed pictures very few seen.
> 
> View attachment 808133
> 
> View attachment 808139
> 
> View attachment 808134
> 
> View attachment 808136
> 
> View attachment 808137
> 
> View attachment 808138
> 
> View attachment 808135


Interesting the emphasize on “archery industry” and “trade shows”, that seems normal.


----------



## Groundsize

bucko12pt said:


> As someone who has known Mitch since 1975, the first two paragraphs of this post are about as close to reality as there is in this thread….so far. Mitch is alive and well who I see occasionally, last time I talked to him he said tell he’s doing well.
> 
> Incidentally, at least one post in this thread said NWLP doesn’t grow this size bucks. Obviously, nowhere grows bucks this size. If they show up they are extreme freaks of nature.
> 
> There are two bucks in the CBM records that score over 200” and a typical 10pt killed two years ago that made B&C from Leelanau Co., so from that could a world record show up in the NWLP????
> 
> The second paragraph above referenced the CO and CBM measurers that scored the deer. I know all those guys personally, all are CBM measurers, one P&Y and one B&C and none of them would have participated in a cover up in a scheme to falsify this deer.
> 
> The deer was real, where it came from who knows, but consider some of those guys saw the deer the same day it was killed, so it wasn’t very far away.


Bad ass post! To think you know him personally. I just think that’s awesome.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Why Iowa? Iowa has the same amount of bucks in the top 20 all time typicals as michigan....0.


Just an example of a place with larger avg bucks than MI.


----------



## bucko12pt

sureshot006 said:


> To me the biggest red flag is where it supposedly came from and the sheer lack of anything else close to it. How many bucks over 160 have been recorded from GTC? Yeah I know not all deer are recorded, and a monster could theoretically pop up anywhere. But come on... i guess unless mitch is after them, they just never get photographed and die of old age.
> 
> I hope it's real but I honestly don't believe it.


Two in the books that score over 200” from Leelanau that borders GT, does that count for anything?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> We're waiting for you to post some. You seem to know about all the biggest ones - let's see em so we can compare.


 I put the burden of proof on you since you seem to think that area is the same as anywhere else.


----------



## sureshot006

bucko12pt said:


> Two in the books that score over 200” from Leelanau that borders GT, does that count for anything?


I'd say they count as long as they weren't taken by Rompola.

Typical net scores?


----------



## Botiz

Okay, bucko12pt is the only one allowed to post in this thread anymore.


----------



## bucko12pt

sureshot006 said:


> I'd say they count as long as they weren't taken by Rompola.
> 
> Typical net scores?


Don’t remember exactly, but NET scores are both over 200”. Two years ago a Typical B&C buck in the 170’s NET was killed there.

They’re in the book, feel free to look them up.


----------



## sureshot006

bucko12pt said:


> Don’t remember exactly, but NET scores are both over 200”. Two years ago a Typical B&C buck in the 170’s NET was killed there.
> 
> They’re in the book, feel free to look them up.


I guess I don't know where to access B&C records. Doesn't jump out at me on their website.


----------



## bucko12pt

Botiz said:


> Okay, bucko12pt is the only one allowed to post in this thread anymore.


There’s a lot I know about Mitch and his kills, but a lot more I don’t know. Reading all the stuff posted that I know is false is mind boggling and there’s a lot in this thread.

The antlers are still around, hopefully the person that has them will do the right thing and have it recognized.


----------



## Hoytman5

sureshot006 said:


> Where are all the trophy bucks of grand traverse County, MI? Why iowa?











Here’s one from this year.


----------



## bucko12pt

sureshot006 said:


> I guess I don't know where to access B&C records. Doesn't jump out at me on their website.


I’m in FL and don’t have my CBM and B&C record books with me. If someone has a book handy maybe they could look up and copy the page for Leelanau Co.

Deer were killed by Wally Green, Robert Doerr
and Justin McSauby.

Are you doubting me that there were 200” deer killed there, like I’d make it up?😂


----------



## welder72

noshow said:


> Sure there is. My great grandfather shot this buck on mason county state land about 80 years ago. The old mount just sat in the barn for God knows how long. No clue what it even scores but an impressive specimen. My grandmother is 94 now and she just took it to legends taxidermy last year to have it re-mounted with new cape. She was just a teenager when her dad shot the buck.
> View attachment 808341
> View attachment 808342
> View attachment 808343


My point exactly, awesome buck and even more awesome a 94 year old lady getting her Daddy's buck remounted!


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 808373
> 
> Here’s one from this year.


He make B&C?


----------



## sureshot006

bucko12pt said:


> I’m in FL and don’t have my CBM and B&C record books with me. If someone has a book handy maybe they could look up and copy the page for Leelanau Co.
> 
> Deer were killed by Wally Green, Robert Doerr
> and Justin McSauby.
> 
> Are you doubting me that there were 200” deer killed there, like I’d make it up?😂


No, you said look it up. I figured I could. I apparently cannot. I'm not doubting you.


----------



## pgpn123

11th Edition CBM printed in Sept 2018


----------



## Hoytman5

sureshot006 said:


> He make B&C?


It will be officially scored on January 6th. but I think it will be about 15” shy of B&C. I rough scored it at 157”. This deer was shot by a friend of mine.


----------



## bucko12pt

noshow said:


> Right, what about Canada where they are hunting 3 miles out in the aspen over a hay pile. Big bodied deer with large chocolate racks.


Different strain of whitetail.


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> It will be officially scored on January 6th. but I think it will be about 15” shy of B&C. I rough scored it at 157”. This deer was shot by a friend of mine.


Beautiful buck


----------



## Hoytman5

Mitch’s, Hole in the Horn, buck.


----------



## sureshot006

pgpn123 said:


> 11th Edition CBM printed in Sept 2018
> View attachment 808375


Ah so you meant 200+ non typicals? Or just got the wrong page?

Edit nevermind. 2018 edition and I reread your previous post so it makes sense now.


----------



## A.M. General

sureshot006 said:


> Maybe some years or times of year? I fished it from a raft and checked depths in lots of locations. Ice fished it once and only caught a carp. Yes a carp through the ice.
> 
> You know the tiny pond by the skill center? Next to where the soccer fields are now? Caught bass up to 18" and some slab crappie out of there. Some of the crappie went 15". Also caught a pellet pistol...


I would walk the edge and cast top waters. Plenty of largemouth. I'm not familiar with the other pond by the skill center. I haven't fished anywhere around there since high school almost 25 years ago. About the time Mitch shot the big one.


----------



## sureshot006

A.M. General said:


> I would walk the edge and cast top waters. Plenty of largemouth. I'm not familiar with the other pond by the skill center. I haven't fished anywhere around there since high school almost 25 years ago. About the time Mitch shot the big one.


I was fishing it around that same time. First try I stood on that tiny dock next to the parking lot and casted the shoreline. Got 5 bass in 5 casts. I recall I was using a hedon torpedo.


----------



## A.M. General

sureshot006 said:


> I was fishing it around that same time. First try I stood on that tiny dock next to the parking lot and casted the shoreline. Got 5 bass in 5 casts. I recall I was using a hedon torpedo.


That's how I know it was deeper than 4 foot. I had to swim from the brush along the west shore to that tiny dock through those weeds once.


----------



## JohnnyB87

bucko12pt said:


> Actually, if anyone has seen any of Mitch’s taxidermy work, you would know it would be impossible for him to construct a set of world class antlers and pass them off as real. His work is pretty bad.
> 
> He still has a deer hide I sent him to tan and a mink I sent him to mount 40 years ago. 😏


I'm surprised no one mentioned that already! The taxidermy in those pictures is really bad. Makes sense, he does them himself! Also makes sense what you say about his skill level in creating a forgery. If he did that taxidermy I have to agree, he couldn't build a rack that would pass


----------



## sureshot006

A.M. General said:


> That's how I know it was deeper than 4 foot. I had to swim from the brush along the west shore to that tiny dock through those weeds once.


GROSS lol! A dare?

I do remember the deepest spot I found was the corner between the dock and that peninsula in the NW corner. Still don't think it made 5'.

Maybe it was higher after a good rain or something. I could always touch bottom with my 6'6" carbomax spinning rod and the water wouldn't touch the cork.


----------



## ottertrapper

Just read up on the King buck now that guy got screwed! That is the world record typical


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Yes all the time when I was... I think about 13-16 yrs old. Tons of small bass and pike.


Ah ok. That's pretty cool actually doing that at that age. Seems pretty shallow tho. Seems it would get too hot for fish. Maybe some springs?


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Night Moves said:


> Same questions for him to. He obviously didn't examine it in detail for authenticity. Know body has.


....Ha...so you were there, and know this how? 

You ever worked with a CO? I have, and if something looked out of place, it would have been "examined in detail" (your words).

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Ah ok. That's pretty cool actually doing that at that age. Seems pretty shallow tho. Seems it would get too hot for fish. Maybe some springs?


Super shallow and yes, warm (and weed choked). That's why I used it as an example of something incredibly improbable that happened right in front of me. It collects precipitation. It's manmade, no spring.


----------



## retired dundo

Hoytman5 said:


> It’s funny how rumors about big deer always seem to start. When my friend shared this buck on FB there were people that didn’t believe he shot this deer in Michigan let alone GT County. I know the truth though because I had the same buck on my trailcam. It’s no wonder some hunters are reluctant to share their success.
> View attachment 808380
> 
> View attachment 808381


I’ve been hunting 60 years and I’ve seen so many times when someone shoots areal nice one you allways here some one say something bad like he shot at night or used a gun during bow season.just jealous


----------



## Radar420

BigWoods Bob said:


> According to one post on this thread, the last deer entered by Mitch, was in 1988....A full 10 years before he shot the Big Boy. From most accounts, Mitch likely shot a few "book bucks" during the interim 10 year period, but apparently, none were ever entered....Why?
> 
> Was it the "Fued" with B&C/CBM? Calderone? Not "big enough" for Mitch to feel like entering? Or, the fact that after entering many deer, continuing to do it, kind of lost its luster??
> 
> Obviously, none of us know the reason, but the fact remains that after previously entering a LOT of deer into the "Books", he apparently quit completely, in 1988.
> 
> The question is WHY? (and given his track record, I highly doubt it's because he didn't kill anything big enough)
> 
> Is it possible, that "whatever" caused him to stop entering deer in 1988, when coupled with the sh*t Storm that erupted after news of his Big Buck broke, may have been a factor in his not entering it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was trying to remember what the deal was with the Craig Calderone record and vaguely remember it had to do with spotlighting. So I did a bit of googling and came across an old Field & Stream article called "Big Buck Controversy Simmers in Michigan" detailing the Calderone buck (as near as I can tell the article is from '89). Apparently he had been ticketed for spotlighting in '81, shot the new record in 86, and then got ticketed again for shining in '87. 

There's a couple of interesting statements from the CBM president at the time in the article and it's within your time frame for when Rompola stopped entering deer...


----------



## sureshot006

If not poached do you all think these huge bucks would have died of natural causes or simply got killed by someone else?


----------



## A.M. General

sureshot006 said:


> If not poached do you all think these huge bucks would have died of natural causes or simply got killed by someone else?


My 4 year chase ended at the grill of a vehicle. Another 3 year chase ended in the youth hunt.


----------



## sureshot006

A.M. General said:


> My 4 year chase ended at the grill of a vehicle. Another 3 year chase ended in the youth hunt.


Excuse my ignorance on this technicality... does youth hunt qualify in record books?


----------



## A.M. General

sureshot006 said:


> Excuse my ignorance on this technicality... does youth hunt qualify in record books?


Not sure but I don't see why not. It's still a fair chase hunt, deer just aren't nearly as pressured and much more easily predictable in summer patterns.


----------



## bowhunter426

JohnnyB87 said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned that already! The taxidermy in those pictures is really bad. Makes sense, he does them himself! Also makes sense what you say about his skill level in creating a forgery. If he did that taxidermy I have to agree, he couldn't build a rack that would pass


It's all part of the rouse. Crappy taxidermist by day, world class forger by night. 

Heard he started with forging food stamps before forging bucks 😆


----------



## hypox

I heard Mitch is chasing cougars these days. Trying to get one with his spear.


----------



## Groundsize

bucko12pt said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, now everyone knows yours.
> 
> I never saw the deer the day it was killed like those guys did, so I have no way of knowing, but I know and trust the measurers and CO who did see and measure it.
> 
> I’d love to see someone make up a set of world class antlers and be able to pass it by 3 experienced measurers.
> I’ll call BS on that one.


were you fortunate to put hands on those antlers? Man what an experience if you were. Or did you at least see the buck in person dead or mounted?


----------



## bucko12pt

Groundsize said:


> were you fortunate to put hands on those antlers? Man what an experience if you were. Or did you at least see the buck in person dead or mounted?


No, I’ve never seen the deer in person.


----------



## Chriss83

Groundsize said:


> Iowa has a different strain of whitetails then Michigan. Iowa Wisconsin Illinois are all bigger bodied deer because of that reason.


Wasn't Iowa mostly stocked with upper peninsula deer?


----------



## big buck 75

Radar420 said:


> I was trying to remember what the deal was with the Craig Calderone record and vaguely remember it had to do with spotlighting. So I did a bit of googling and came across an old Field & Stream article called "Big Buck Controversy Simmers in Michigan" detailing the Calderone buck (as near as I can tell the article is from '89). Apparently he had been ticketed for spotlighting in '81, shot the new record in 86, and then got ticketed again for shining in '87.
> 
> There's a couple of interesting statements from the CBM president at the time in the article and it's within your time frame for when Rompola stopped entering deer...
> 
> View attachment 808585


Interesting article, I wonder if Mitch was one of the CB officials who voted to uphold the high standards and have Calderones buck removed from the record book.


----------



## TK81

hypox said:


> I heard Mitch is chasing cougars these days. Trying to get one with his spear.


Advances in modern medicine can definitely help a septuagenarian keep his spearing game on point.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Pretty funny that you’re willing to believe someone that has made a bunch of claims based on looking at a few pictures vs people that have actually seen and handled the antlers.😂


I'm not really believing anybody per say, but just looking at the evidence as a whole and forming a conclusion based on that. I don't know anybody involved in this. I do believe that you honestly believe that your friends are not wrong based on your passion on this subject. That is why if this was a court case, you would be disqualified because you are not likely to be objective due to your relationships. After looking at all the evidence there is little doubt in my mind that the rack is a fraud and I suspect that most people with no history with this that looked at all the evidence would reach the same conclusion. The fact that Rampolla is afraid to have the rack examined and give up perhaps millions of dollars is really all I needed to hear to seal my conclusion. Especially after his history of seeking money in the industry and his initial moves to maximize possible profits at the beginning of this deer story.


----------



## Gamekeeper

Night Moves said:


> I'm not really believing anybody per say, but just looking at the evidence as a whole and forming a conclusion based on that. I don't know anybody involved in this. I do believe that you honestly believe that your friends are not wrong based on your passion on this subject. That is why if this was a court case, you would be disqualified because you are not likely to be objective due to your relationships. After looking at all the evidence there is little doubt in my mind that the rack is a fraud and I suspect that most people with no history with this that looked at all the evidence would reach the same conclusion. The fact that Rampolla is afraid to have the rack examined and give up perhaps millions of dollars is really all I needed to hear to seal my conclusion. Especially after his history of seeking money in the industry and his initial moves to maximize possible profits at the beginning of this deer story.


I get what you’re saying.

Since I’m not really all that into big antlers, and truthfully am concerned with how deer hunting has been sensationalized and changed forever by celebrity personalities) this whole story is offputting to me.

But you can see how the two sides have evolved where one side desperately wants it to be true and the other side doesn’t.
only one guy knows.

And for whatever his reasons are, he’s not talking.

And it is odd, that even though within this thread there are probably edging up on 10 people who have held the rack in their hands, that under normal human circumstances, there would be a whole lot more public knowledge.
I give the parties involved tremendous credit for their ability to keep their mouths shut for all these years.

That is an unbelievable feat.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I'm not really believing anybody per say, but just looking at the evidence as a whole and forming a conclusion based on that. I don't know anybody involved in this. I do believe that you honestly believe that your friends are not wrong based on your passion on this subject. That is why if this was a court case, you would be disqualified because you are not likely to be objective due to your relationships. After looking at all the evidence there is little doubt in my mind that the rack is a fraud and I suspect that most people with no history with this that looked at all the evidence would reach the same conclusion. The fact that Rampolla is afraid to have the rack examined and give up perhaps millions of dollars is really all I needed to hear to seal my conclusion. Especially after his history of seeking money in the industry and his initial moves to maximize possible profits at the beginning of this deer story.


If this was a court case it would be thrown out by the judge. You make the statement that the evidence points to this deer being a fraud. There is absolutely 0 evidence that it is fraudulent. You do not have one piece of evidence that is anymore than hearsay and made up stories. There are 4 witnesses that say it isnt a fraud.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> If this was a court case it would be thrown out by the judge. You make the statement that the evidence points to this deer being a fraud. There is absolutely 0 evidence that it is fraudulent. You do not have one piece of evidence that is anymore than hearsay and made up stories. There are 4 witnesses that say it isnt a fraud.


The only thing the witnesses say isn't fraud is the deer/rack itself. The rest of the story is unknown.

That's where I get hung up on it. Even if the rack is real, was it really 100% natural, fair chase? Possibly, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> The only thing the witnesses say isn't fraud is the deer/rack itself. The rest of the story is unknown.
> 
> That's where I get hung up on it. Even if the rack is real, was it really 100% natural, fair chase? Possibly, but I'm skeptical.


The story isnt unknown. Mitch has told the story. He hunted the deer 3 years and had multiple pictures of the deer. He showed the deer to people immediately after killing it. People just chose not to belive him out of skepticism. There is no real proof of lying about anything. The skepticism is "just because" type of stuff. There is all this talk of an xray after mitch shut up and stopped talking. I personally think that was just calderone spouting off in the media. There was no proof of a real offer ever being made. Sounded more like bar argument type stuff to me.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> The story isnt unknown. Mitch has told the story. He hunted the deer 3 years and had multiple pictures of the deer. He showed the deer to people immediately after killing it. People just chose not to belive him out of skepticism. There is no real proof of lying about anything. The skepticism is "just because" type of stuff. There is all this talk of an xray after mitch shut up and stopped talking. I personally think that was just calderone spouting off in the media. There was no proof of a real offer ever being made. Sounded more like bar argument type stuff to me.


I haven't seen the live pics from before it was killed. The story coming from the guy that killed it, and strapped a camera to his foot to violate women, when it comes to skepticism, doesn't really count.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> If this was a court case it would be thrown out by the judge. You make the statement that the evidence points to this deer being a fraud. There is absolutely 0 evidence that it is fraudulent. You do not have one piece of evidence that is anymore than hearsay and made up stories. There are 4 witnesses that say it isnt a fraud.


Wow, so I'm guessing that you either didn't read the Rampolla Gate articles or choose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence there in. The hearsay is all the comments on here talking about the alleged witnesses like they themselves handled the antlers. The articles talk about true experts, taxidermists that specialize antlers, and their assessment of the photos where they say they are fake. Denying the facts will not make them go away.


----------



## sureshot006

Night Moves said:


> Wow, so I'm guessing that you either didn't read the Rampolla Gate articles or choose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence there in. The hearsay is all the comments on here talking about the alleged witnesses like they themselves handled the antlers. The articles talk about true experts, taxidermists that specialize antlers, and their assessment of the photos where they say they are fake. Denying the facts will not make them go away.


How can they tell by a picture? That's silly to me.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Wow, so I'm guessing that you either didn't read the Rampolla Gate articles or choose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence there in. The hearsay is all the comments on here talking about the alleged witnesses like they themselves handled the antlers. The articles talk about true experts, taxidermists that specialize antlers, and their assessment of the photos where they say they are fake. Denying the facts will not make them go away.


Everything in those articles is nothing but hearsay. Not one of those people knew mitch or saw his deer.


----------



## Gamekeeper

You guys know of course, that for over 20 years he could’ve held the esteemsble position of having shot the largest typical Whitetail in the world and let the chips fall where they may, Right?
To seemingly want some thing, shown through determination, prior efforts, and ultimate deed, for so long, seemingly accomplish it, and then not take the crown, seems questionable.

I mean, he’s not Marlon Brando.


----------



## DirtySteve

Gamekeeper said:


> You guys know of course, that for over 20 years he could’ve held the esteemsble position of having shot the largest typical Whitetail in the world and let the chips fall where they may, Right?
> To seemingly want some thing, shown through determination, prior efforts, and ultimate deed, for so long, seemingly accomplish it, and then not take the crown, seems questionable.
> 
> I mean, he’s not Marlon Brando.


I think he got whatever satisfaction he desired by having it scored and the sheet signed by 3 scorers. There obviously is a reason he didn't submit it and go to the final panel. That reason we will never know. To say it is because it is a fraud with no proof doesn't pass the sniff test to me. He already had the rack scrutinized by 4 people. If one of those people felt there was something off I would feel differently. They all said it is legit. It was their responsibility to say if it was legit or not.


----------



## bucko12pt

Gamekeeper said:


> You guys know of course, that for over 20 years he could’ve held the esteemsble position of having shot the largest typical Whitetail in the world and let the chips fall where they may, Right?
> To seemingly want some thing, shown through determination, prior efforts, and ultimate deed, for so long, seemingly accomplish it, and then not take the crown, seems questionable.
> 
> I mean, he’s not Marlon Brando.


Nope, he’s Mitch Rompola, the dude marches to a different tune.

Many of you saw the Antonio Brown situation yesterday, think Mitch Rompola, that’s the type of thing
Mitch might do. Makes no sense to walk away from a bunch of money and a life none of us could think of living, but there you go.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> I'm not really believing anybody per say, but just looking at the evidence as a whole and forming a conclusion based on that. I don't know anybody involved in this. I do believe that you honestly believe that your friends are not wrong based on your passion on this subject. That is why if this was a court case, you would be disqualified because you are not likely to be objective due to your relationships. After looking at all the evidence there is little doubt in my mind that the rack is a fraud and I suspect that most people with no history with this that looked at all the evidence would reach the same conclusion. The fact that Rampolla is afraid to have the rack examined and give up perhaps millions of dollars is really all I needed to hear to seal my conclusion. Especially after his history of seeking money in the industry and his initial moves to maximize possible profits at the beginning of this deer story.


I‘ve chosen to believe 4 guys that I know and trust, have personally seen the deer intact, have handled the antlers and are professionals at what they do.

You’ve chosen to believe some guy that owns a bunch of antlers, that looked at some pictures on the internet and declared it fake based on those observations.

Does that pretty much sum it up?

As I’ve said before, I believe the rack is real based on my fellow measurers inspection of the deer and antlers, beyond that I’ve got many questions.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

There’s just so many head scratchers in this story. I think that’s why a lot of people are skeptical. Did anyone ever come up with a good reason Mitch decided to cover the skull plate in bondo so quickly?

I’m not familiar with the panel scoring process so correct me if I’m wrong. If he were to have the buck scored officially by B&C, wouldn’t they want to examine the skull plate?


----------



## Groundsize

Chriss83 said:


> Wasn't Iowa mostly stocked with upper peninsula deer?


Very good question


----------



## Wild Thing

Chriss83 said:


> Wasn't Iowa mostly stocked with upper peninsula deer?


I don't know about Iowa Chris but an outfitter I hunted with in southern Illinois (Pike and Adams counties) told me that their deer were translocated from the U.P. of Michigan many years ago.

From this study, it appears that Michigan provided a lot of deer for translocations to other states:

*"A more comprehensive effort to summarize all translocations range-wide came in 1993 (and updated in 2004) by J. Scott McDonald and Karl Miller at the University of Georgia. This document covered 1878-2004 in great detail and serves as the best source of information for the dizzying amount of deer movements conducted. McDonald and Miller summarized more than 105,592 white-tailed deer released in 30 states over the course of 125+ years. *

*A total of 35 states (plus Mexico) provided source stock for deer releases in 30 states. Wisconsin, North Carolina, Michigan and Texas provided more deer than most states, indicating these were pockets of relatively abundant deer populations at the time. The states receiving the most deer were Georgia, Louisiana, Mississippi, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Virginia and West Virginia. Some states translocated only their own deer while others brought in deer from any place they could get them, with 23 states receiving deer from out-of-state sources."

The Facts and Fallacies of Historical Whitetail Translocationshttps://www.deeranddeerhunting.com › content › articles*


----------



## DirtySteve

Uncle Boopoo said:


> There’s just so many head scratchers in this story. I think that’s why a lot of people are skeptical. Did anyone ever come up with a good reason Mitch decided to cover the skull plate in bondo so quickly?
> 
> I’m not familiar with the panel scoring process so correct me if I’m wrong. If he were to have the buck scored officially by B&C, wouldn’t they want to examine the skull plate?


The scorers said there was a flap allowing access to the skull plate when they scored the buck. I have had deer scored that were full shoulder mounts. No requirement to see the skull plate.


----------



## GATORGETTER

The only reason I can see covering the skull plate with a hardener/bondo of some kind would be to help support the weight of the giant antlers. I’ve seen skull plates break/ come apart down the center after they’ve dried. 





Uncle Boopoo said:


> There’s just so many head scratchers in this story. I think that’s why a lot of people are skeptical. Did anyone ever come up with a good reason Mitch decided to cover the skull plate in bondo so quickly?
> 
> I’m not familiar with the panel scoring process so correct me if I’m wrong. If he were to have the buck scored officially by B&C, wouldn’t they want to examine the skull plate?


----------



## bucko12pt

Uncle Boopoo said:


> There’s just so many head scratchers in this story. I think that’s why a lot of people are skeptical. Did anyone ever come up with a good reason Mitch decided to cover the skull plate in bondo so quickly?
> 
> I’m not familiar with the panel scoring process so correct me if I’m wrong. If he were to have the buck scored officially by B&C, wouldn’t they want to examine the skull plate?


Yes they would. As I remember, he was worried about the skull plate cracking. It is a super wide rack and it could easily happen by placing too much torque on the outside of one of the main beams. No one was doing European mounts back then, that would have been the wise thing to do.


----------



## TK81

sureshot006 said:


> How can they tell by a picture? That's silly to me.


For sure. The speculation may be accurate, but it is just speculation. Not facts.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> The scorers said there was a flap allowing access to the skull plate when they scored the buck. I have had deer scored that were full shoulder mounts. No requirement to see the skull plate.


Probably 25% of the deer I measure have mounted antlers and I’ve never asked anyone for access to the skull plate. That said, I never measured a potential world record. In this case with all the controversy, when it got to panel scoring, I’m pretty sure B&C would require it.

B&C does have a process to go thru if the measurer suspects the antlers are fake,or altered. With the owners permission, a tiny hole is drilled into the base of one of the antler bases on the back side of the antler. The residue is collected and sent to B&C with the score sheets to determine if it’s real, or some type of composite material. If the owner disagrees, there no score issued.


----------



## DirtySteve

bucko12pt said:


> Probably 25% of the deer I measure have mounted antlers and I’ve never asked anyone for access to the skull plate. That said, I never measured a potential world record. In this case with all the controversy, when it got to panel scoring, I’m pretty sure B&C would require it.
> 
> B&C does have a process to go thru if the measurer suspects the antlers are fake,or altered. With the owners permission, a tiny hole is drilled into the base of one of the antler bases on the back side of the antler. The residue is collected and sent to B&C with the score sheets to determine if it’s real, or some type of composite material. If the owner disagrees, there no score issued.


You think Hansons world record was required to show the base for a panel score? Hansons buck was shot in november of 1993. The articles that I have read said his panel score was June of 1995 I would have to assume his taxidermy was completed by then.

I have read that the hanson buck was never required to be x rayed. The hanson buck was also repaired by a taxidermist too. It was shot with a .308 rifle on a deer drive. Basically had many bullets shot at it. One round cliped the rack and took a chunk out of it. Initial pictures from the day he shot it showed black electrical tape holding the piece of antler to the rack.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

DirtySteve said:


> You think Hansons world record was required to show the base for a panel score? Hansons buck was shot in november of 1993. The articles that I have read said his panel score was June of 1995 I would have to assume his taxidermy was completed by then.
> 
> I have read that the hanson buck was never required to be x rayed. The hanson buck was also repaired by a taxidermist too. It was shot with a .308 rifle on a deer drive. Basically had many bullets shot at it. One round cliped the rack and took a chunk out of it. Initial pictures from the day he shot it showed black electrical tape holding the piece of antler to the rack.


Well that's interesting...

What are the rules of gluing broken antlers back together? Sounds like Milo has sum splanin to do. If nothing more, there probably should be an asterisk next to his name...


----------



## DirtySteve

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Well that's interesting...
> 
> What are the rules of gluing broken antlers back together? Sounds like Milo has sum splanin to do. If nothing more, there probably should be an asterisk next to his name...


I don't think he has any explaining to do. It was common knowledge and he was upfront about it. Here is an article that talks about it. There are several out there. 









Milo Hanson's World Record Buck - 20th Anniversary - North American Whitetail


When Milo Hanson's 213 5/8-inch Boone & Crockett world record typical buck was shot on the morning of Nov. 23, 1993, it was the biggest whitetail news to come along in a long time.




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

DirtySteve said:


> I don't think he has any explaining to do. It was common knowledge and he was upfront about it. Here is an article that talks about it. There are several out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo Hanson's World Record Buck - 20th Anniversary - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> When Milo Hanson's 213 5/8-inch Boone & Crockett world record typical buck was shot on the morning of Nov. 23, 1993, it was the biggest whitetail news to come along in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


It needs to be x-rayed to be legit.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

The man shot his deer. Whatever the truth, he accomplished his goal. I’m guessing from everything I have read, he doesn’t care what anyone thinks. Since he’s not profiting from it let the man be. Add the story to our rich Michigan deer hunting history.
For those that know him: does he still hunt?
I hope so. He belongs in the woods.


----------



## sureshot006

Jerry Lamb said:


> For those that know him: does he still hunt?
> I hope so. He belongs in the woods.


Right. Away from young women.


----------



## Jerry Lamb

sureshot006 said:


> Right. Away from young women.


Some people have a very difficult time socializing. He seemed at home in the wild versus in civil society. I have known many vets that did the same after combat. A complex individual for sure…


----------



## DirtySteve

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It needs to be x-rayed to be legit.


Why? He had like 4-5 witnesses when he shot it. It was a deer drive and several men shot at it. An antler was cracked by a shot and everyone knew about it. Boone and Crockett rules do not require an x ray.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> You think Hansons world record was required to show the base for a panel score? Hansons buck was shot in november of 1993. The articles that I have read said his panel score was June of 1995 I would have to assume his taxidermy was completed by then.
> 
> I have read that the hanson buck was never required to be x rayed. The hanson buck was also repaired by a taxidermist too. It was shot with a .308 rifle on a deer drive. Basically had many bullets shot at it. One round cliped the rack and took a chunk out of it. Initial pictures from the day he shot it showed black electrical tape holding the piece of antler to the rack.


No idea, but probably not. There wasn’t the controversy with the Hansen buck that there is with the Rompola buck, so no real reason to X-ray it. Everyone was aware of the damage to Milo’s deer and there were no real issues that I ever heard with those antlers. The antlers weren’t broken off, they were damaged.

The King buck antlers were completely severed on one side, but were able to be restored to B&C satisfaction to give it a proper score. Used to be that B&C didn’t allow fractured antlers to be measured, but the rule now is they can be reassembled if enough of the pieces remain to put the antlers back together and give it a proper score.

There’s an entire process the measurer has to go thru to document the process of putting fractured antlers back together.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> Why? He had like 4-5 witnesses when he shot it. It was a deer drive and several men shot at it. An antler was cracked by a shot and everyone knew about it. Boone and Crockett rules do not require an x ray.


You’re right, there was no need to X-ray the Hansen buck as there was no issue with the antlers and the damage didn’t affect the score.

Funny, couple outfitters I know from Sask have said in the past regarding the harvest of Milos buck….
”they didn’t kill it, they murdered it”. 😂


----------



## DirtySteve

bucko12pt said:


> No idea, but probably not. There wasn’t the controversy with the Hansen buck that there is with the Rompola buck, so no real reason to X-ray it. Everyone was aware of the damage to Milo’s deer and there were no real issues that I ever heard with those antlers. The antlers weren’t broken off, they were damaged.
> 
> The King buck antlers were completely severed on one side, but were able to be restored to B&C satisfaction to give it a proper score. Used to be that B&C didn’t allow fractured antlers to be measured, but the rule now is they can be reassembled if enough of the pieces remain to put the antlers back together and give it a proper score.
> 
> There’s an entire process the measurer has to go thru to document the process of putting fractured antlers back together.


Interesting stuff. Didn't know the king buck was completely severed.


----------



## TK81

The first 36 posts in this thread are all 20 years old. The last 500 are all within the last 4 days. Who said resurrecting old threads was a bad thing?


----------



## bucko12pt

TK81 said:


> The first 36 posts in this thread are all 20 years old. The last 500 are all within the last 4 days. Who said resurrecting old threads was a bad thing?


 And without getting shut down….Rompola threads always used to get shut down. I guess time heals a lot and we’ve finally figured out in the grand scheme of things, it doesn’t much matter what happens with the Rompola buck.


----------



## throughtheice88

TK81 said:


> The first 36 posts in this thread are all 20 years old. The last 500 are all within the last 4 days. Who said resurrecting old threads was a bad thing?


Yep, like @sureshot006 said this is one you really don't mind coming back from the dead. Takes you back to a simpler time when the arguments were hunting related and fun haha.


----------



## Chriss83

Groundsize said:


> Very good question


Could have sworn I read that somewhere. Could be wrong. UP used to be best whitetails in the world. The old buck pole pictures are unreal!


----------



## Big CC

I certainly learned a lot more in the last 500 posts than in the first 36. Just have to sift through some of the unhelpful comments. Definitely an interesting thread!


----------



## RedM2

bucko12pt said:


> ...in the grand scheme of things, it doesn’t much matter what happens with the Rompola buck.


In the grand scheme of things you're right, but I think the fact that 23 years later discussion of the buck still commands as much attention, thought, questions, and conversation suggests a lot of people have a genuine interest in the buck.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Hoytman5 said:


> He stopped over to a friend of mine a few weeks ago and said he shot a 140 class buck this year.


Pictures or it didn’t happen. Just kidding buddy. This thread just keeps on going. I don’t want to judge the man one way or another as I don’t personally know the first thing about him. It is all really sad .


----------



## Hoytman5

Grandriverrat said:


> Pictures or it didn’t happen. Just kidding buddy. This thread just keeps on going. I don’t want to judge the man one way or another as I don’t personally know the first thing about him. It is all really sad .


EVERY Mitch Rompola thread goes on and on forever…..


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Night Moves said:


> Wow, so I'm guessing that you either didn't read the Rampolla Gate articles or choose to ignore all the overwhelming evidence there in. The hearsay is all the comments on here talking about the alleged witnesses like they themselves handled the antlers. The articles talk about true experts, taxidermists that specialize antlers, and their assessment of the photos where they say they are fake. Denying the facts will not make them go away.


Multiple guys on here seen it first hand that are official scorers, and you double down that it's a fraud based on true experts of pics...smfh.




bucko12pt said:


> I‘ve chosen to believe 4 guys that I know and trust, have personally seen the deer intact, have handled the antlers and are professionals at what they do.
> 
> You’ve chosen to believe some guy that owns a bunch of antlers, that looked at some pictures on the internet and declared it fake based on those observations.
> 
> Does that pretty much sum it up?
> 
> As I’ve said before, I believe the rack is real based on my fellow measurers inspection of the deer and antlers, beyond that I’ve got many questions.


This ^^^




sureshot006 said:


> Right. Away from young women.


People in the know already said that was bunk. Might want to bust that hooked on phonics back out ...




Jerry Lamb said:


> Some people have a very difficult time socializing. He seemed at home in the wild versus in civil society. I have known many vets that did the same after combat. A complex individual for sure…


Was he in Nam?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> People in the know already said that was bunk. Might want to bust that hooked on phonics out


 Lmao! Wrong yet again! It was actually confirmed... do you need a copy of the good old phonics training?

Mitch Rompola


----------



## Jerry Lamb

Grizzly Adams said:


> Multiple guys on here seen it first hand that are official scorers, and you double down that it's a fraud based on true experts of pics...smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> People in the know already said that was bunk. Might want to bust that hooked on phonics back out ...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he in Nam?


Not that I know of. I’m not a deer hunter, but this whole story captures the imagination. It drew me in and marvel at the twists and innuendo. My statement was about a couple friends that did tours in Afghanistan, and when they came back, they couldn’t live or be around people. They retreated to the deep wilderness out west, last I heard.
Mr. Rompola to me seems like that. Tired of people.


----------



## GIDEON

sureshot006 said:


> Right. Away from young women.


Whats wrong with young women, I married a young woman


----------



## sureshot006

GIDEON said:


> Whats wrong with young women, I married a young woman


Nothing. But there is something wrong with a man that attaches a recording device to their foot to record under womens skirts.


----------



## bucko12pt

Grizzly Adams said:


> Multiple guys on here seen it first hand that are official scorers, and you double down that it's a fraud based on true experts of pics...smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> People in the know already said that was bunk. Might want to bust that hooked on phonics back out ...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he in Nam?


Mitch was in the Coast Guard for 6 years, he’s from Missouri originally, that’s how he ended up in 
TC. He married a local TC gal, who I hired as a secretary in the late 70’s, pretty much in the middle of the whole Post Office investigation. He was an unknown hunting freak back then. His wife told me he spent time in the deer woods and shot 100 arrows a day….every day. He was an amateur taxidermist, emphasis on amateur. I gave him a deer hide to tan and a mink to mount and never got either back.


----------



## Groundsize

bucko12pt said:


> Mitch was in the Coast Guard for 6 years, he’s from Missouri originally, that’s how he ended up in
> TC. He married a local TC gal, who I hired as a secretary in the late 70’s, pretty much in the middle of the whole Post Office investigation. He was an unknown hunting freak back then. His wife told me he spent time in the deer woods and shot 100 arrows a day….every day. He was an amateur taxidermist, emphasis on amateur. I gave him a deer hide to tan and a mink to mount and never got either back.


Is there still a possibility that down the road the buck could be brought into the public to be scored by a panel let’s say if Mitch’s health went bad or something Happend? You did say someone other than Mitch has the rack! Why is that? Why wouldn’t Mitch have possession of the rack? I’m curious if there is a timeline a buck must be scored In to qualify for a record such as this?


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Lmao! Wrong yet again! It was actually confirmed... do you need a copy of the good old phonics training?
> 
> Mitch Rompola


Settle down lil fella. That was an accusation - he wasn't convicted. If he wasn't convicted ...no reason to be bringing it up now imo. 




Jerry Lamb said:


> Not that I know of. I’m not a deer hunter, but this whole story captures the imagination. It drew me in and marvel at the twists and innuendo. My statement was about a couple friends that did tours in Afghanistan, and when they came back, they couldn’t live or be around people. They retreated to the deep wilderness out west, last I heard.
> Mr. Rompola to me seems like that. Tired of people.


Yea war messes some guys up. Sorta sad.




bucko12pt said:


> Mitch was in the Coast Guard for 6 years, he’s from Missouri originally, that’s how he ended up in
> TC. He married a local TC gal, who I hired as a secretary in the late 70’s, pretty much in the middle of the whole Post Office investigation. He was an unknown hunting freak back then. His wife told me he spent time in the deer woods and shot 100 arrows a day….every day. He was an amateur taxidermist, emphasis on amateur. I gave him a deer hide to tan and a mink to mount and never got either back.


Is he still doing it? I got a bud up that way that give a taxidermist some huge gills about 6 yrs ago he's still waiting on...lol, but not really funny.

That's a lot of arrows every day - damn.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Settle down lil fella. That was an accusation - he wasn't convicted. If he wasn't convicted ...no reason to be bringing it up now imo.


Strange way of saying "oops, you were right, I didn't read correctly".


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Strange way of saying "oops, you were right, I didn't read correctly".


Was he convicted?


----------



## big buck 75

Grizzly Adams said:


> Multiple guys on here seen it first hand that are official scorers, and you double down that it's a fraud based on true experts of pics...smfh.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> People in the know already said that was bunk. Might want to bust that hooked on phonics back out ...
> 
> 
> 
> Was he in Nam?


Am I understanding this correctly that multiple members on MS seen the buck first hand.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

big buck 75 said:


> Am I understanding this correctly that multiple members on MS seen the buck first hand.


Yup ...


----------



## Night Moves

big buck 75 said:


> Am I understanding this correctly that multiple members on MS seen the buck first hand.


Not that I've read on this thread. Not sure where he came up with that one.


----------



## big buck 75

Grizzly Adams said:


> Yup ...


Who are they?


----------



## Night Moves

Grizzly Adams said:


> Yup ...


Which members on here?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Was he convicted?


I believe so.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Night Moves said:


> Which members on here?


Backread...some pics also that are real good.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> I believe so.


You don't sound so confident now ...haha. One of us needs the phonix lol...
From what I gathered he was accused. 
Then someone said he had a mirror taped to his shoe ...& someone else said he had a camera tied to his boot. Lol ...


----------



## bucko12pt

Grizzly Adams said:


> Yup ...


Not sure where you‘re getting that from, for sure not this thread. Post like yours are how the BS rumors get started. Go back and reread the entire thread if you need to.


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Is there still a possibility that down the road the buck could be brought into the public to be scored by a panel let’s say if Mitch’s health went bad or something Happend? You did say someone other than Mitch has the rack! Why is that? Why wouldn’t Mitch have possession of the rack? I’m curious if there is a timeline a buck must be scored In to qualify for a record such as this?


I would guess if you want to hide the buck you give it to someone you trust. Selling it is a common thing too. The king buck was sold. It was a potential world record.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

bucko12pt said:


> Not sure where you‘re getting that from, for sure not this thread. Post like yours are how the BS rumors get started. Go back and reread the entire thread if you need to.


You seen it. A couple you work with seen it.
Hoyts buddies seen it. 
Someone else did too I think. 
There is 5 or 6. What's the issue here?


----------



## DirtySteve

Another thing that I always wondered about. Typically when you get a Deer scored you call a scorer and have it done by one person. Then it goes to a panel from there if it is a potential record. Sorta like the king buck story. Mitch had it panel scored immediately. Then never entered the buck buck. Makes me wonder if he never intended to enter the buck from the very beginning. Maybe just wanted a panel score to know for certain if he was the world record knowing he was never going to make it official.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

A


bucko12pt said:


> Not sure where you‘re getting that from, for sure not this thread. Post like yours are how the BS rumors get started. Go back and reread the entire thread if you need to.


Wasn't one a CO also?


----------



## big buck 75

Groundsize said:


> Is there still a possibility that down the road the buck could be brought into the public to be scored by a panel let’s say if Mitch’s health went bad or something Happend? You did say someone other than Mitch has the rack! Why is that? Why wouldn’t Mitch have possession of the rack? I’m curious if there is a timeline a buck must be scored In to qualify for a record such as this?


Who ever owns the rack could have it scored. If Mitch sold it or if somehow someone else ended up with the rack they could have it scored.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> You don't sound so confident now ...haha. One of us needs the phonix lol...
> From what I gathered he was accused.
> Then someone said he had a mirror taped to his shoe ...& someone else said he had a camera tied to his boot. Lol ...


I'm not versed in criminal record lookup. I do see a federal register with his name, address and some sort of conviction in 1980. There are other forums where folks have specifically stated he was arrested and *convicted in 1994 of the upskirt device* I suspect (not 100% confident) you may use other outdoor forums simply because it's the same topic and your username is extremely similar to one in the other forum.

None of this means he couldn't have shot a record buck, but just casts doubt on his honesty.


----------



## big buck 75

Grizzly Adams said:


> You seen it. A couple you work with seen it.
> Hoyts buddies seen it.
> Someone else did too I think.
> There is 5 or 6. What's the issue here?


The issue is you said multiple members here seen it first hand, I simply asked who they were.


----------



## bucko12pt

Grizzly Adams said:


> You seen it. A couple you work with seen it.
> Hoyts buddies seen it.
> Someone else did too I think.
> There is 5 or 6. What's the issue here?


I‘ve never seen it in person and never said I have, in fact I’ve posted in this thread earlier that I’ve never seen it. The three measurers and CO that saw and measured it don’t post here. Not sure about Hoyt’s friend, but I don’t think he posts here either.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> I'm not versed in criminal record lookup. I do see a federal register with his name, address and some sort of conviction in 1980. There are other forums where folks have specifically stated he was arrested and *convicted*. I suspect (not 100% confident) you may use other outdoor forums simply because it's the same topic and your username is extremely similar to one in the other forum.
> 
> None of this means he couldn't have shot a record buck, but just casts doubt on his honesty.


He had some mail fraud deal. Not sure what that was about tho?

This is the only sporting forum I go on. What other forum are you referring too?





big buck 75 said:


> The issue is you said multiple members here seen it first hand, I simply asked who they were.


I'm not your babysitter- you can backread.
But yes...I didn't want to start throwing out names, but 12 pt forced my hand. 
Those guys all know Mitch & seen it first hand ...


----------



## Grizzly Adams

bucko12pt said:


> I‘ve never seen it in person and never said I have, in fact I’ve posted in this thread earlier that I’ve never seen it. The three measurers and CO that saw and measured it don’t post here. Not sure about Hoyt’s friend, but I don’t think he posts here either.


My bad on that then. I thought you seen it. You work with the other 3 scoring ...& know the other guys tho & validated them then correct? Or is it someone else on here that said that?

Hoyt said at least two when Mitch stopped over with the deer in the truck. How do you know if they post here?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> He had some mail fraud deal. Not sure what that was about tho?
> 
> This is the only sporting forum I go on. What other forum are you referring too?


 hunting beast.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> Another thing that I always wondered about. Typically when you get a Deer scored you call a scorer and have it done by one person. Then it goes to a panel from there if it is a potential record. Sorta like the king buck story. Mitch had it panel scored immediately. Then never entered the buck buck. Makes me wonder if he never intended to enter the buck from the very beginning. Maybe just wanted a panel score to know for certain if he was the world record knowing he was never going to make it official.


When it was scored by the three measurers, it wasn’t a panel score as we think of a panel score. It was the first time it had been officially measured and I think Mitch just wanted three respected aguys to measure it to be as accurate as possible and at that time I believe Mitch‘s plan was to enter it, but I’m not sure of that.

There was a CBM, P&Y and B&C measurer that measured the deer. If I remember correctly, it was killed at the time that P&Y had the restriction on bow let off and Mitch’s bow was over 50% let off so it wouldn’t have qualified For P&Y It would qualify for CBM and B&C. Gary Berger told me he gave Mitch what he needed to submit it to B&C and he submitted what he needed to to B&C, but Mitch never followed thru, nor was it ever submitted to CBM.

Unless there’s some issue with the Buck Forage contract, I guess I don’t know why it couldn’t t be submitted in the future, but I don’t think that will happen while Mitch is alive.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

bucko12pt said:


> I‘ve chosen to believe 4 guys that I know and trust, have personally seen the deer intact, have handled the antlers and are professionals at what they do.
> 
> You’ve chosen to believe some guy that owns a bunch of antlers, that looked at some pictures on the internet and declared it fake based on those observations.
> 
> Does that pretty much sum it up?
> 
> As I’ve said before, I believe the rack is real based on my fellow measurers inspection of the deer and antlers, beyond that I’ve got many questions.


But let's nitpick on if they post here or not ...smh


----------



## big buck 75

Grizzly Adams said:


> He had some mail fraud deal. Not sure what that was about tho?
> 
> This is the only sporting forum I go on. What other forum are you referring too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not your babysitter- you can backread.
> But yes...I didn't want to start throwing out names, but 12 pt forced my hand.
> Those guys all know Mitch & seen it first hand ...


Not looking for a baby sitter, just asked about the members that seen it first hand you referred to. I back read and couldn’t find any.


----------



## bucko12pt

Grizzly Adams said:


> My bad on that then. I thought you seen it. You work with the other 3 scoring ...& know the other guys tho & validated them then correct? Or is it someone else on here that said that?
> 
> Hoyt said at least two when Mitch stopped over with the deer in the truck. How do you know if they post here?


I don’t know if they post here, I don’t know Hoyt’s friends. 

Only one of the three original measurers is still active as a measurer and he doesn’t post here. The B&C and the CBM measurer’s aren’t active anymore, nor do they post here.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> But let's nitpick on if they post here or not ...smh


You've been making reading comprehension mistakes and nitpicking for 2 days on this thread. He's not the one with the problem.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

bucko12pt said:


> When it was scored by the three measurers, it wasn’t a panel score as we think of a panel score. It was the first time it had been officially measured and I think Mitch just wanted three respected aguys to measure it to be as accurate as possible and at that time I believe Mitch‘s plan was to enter it, but I’m not sure of that.
> 
> There was a CBM, P&Y and B&C measurer that measured the deer. If I remember correctly, it was killed at the time that P&Y had the restriction on bow let off and Mitch’s bow was over 50% let off so it wouldn’t have qualified For P&Y It would qualify for CBM and B&C. Gary Berger told me he gave Mitch what he needed to submit it to B&C and he submitted what he needed to to B&C, but Mitch never followed thru, nor was it ever submitted to CBM.
> 
> Unless there’s some issue with the Buck Forage contract, I guess I don’t know why it couldn’t t be submitted in the future, but I don’t think that will happen while Mitch is alive.


I've read about everything on this deer all over the internet on nights I couldn't sleep... Well that's everynight... But in reading i read somewhere once the Hanson buck is no longer the world record the buck can be scored and entered as the world record as long as it beats the other buck that beat Hanson's buck... I believe it's more about the title than anything


----------



## bucko12pt

Grizzly Adams said:


> But let's nitpick on if they post here or not ...smh


I‘m not seeing where you think I said those four guys post here, I never said they post here.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> hunting beast.
> View attachment 808761


Never heard of that forum. I'm not sure how many yrs ago I signed up here - but just liked that show when I was a kid, so used that name... lol. 
Was the podcast they talked about any good?




big buck 75 said:


> Not looking for a baby sitter, just asked about the members that seen it first hand you referred to. I back read and couldn’t find any.


Sorry for being snarky then. 
Must be 10 pages or so back? Maybe search Hoyt5 I think is his name? He posted some awesome, never seen (by me anyway) pics of the rompola buck.


----------



## sureshot006

Does skepticism = Jealousy?

Honestly don't care who has the record. But it would be nice for the people in record books to have found their place legitimately.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Dude, I don't understand what is with you, but he was guilty of it. It's not some made up BS. Prove me wrong...
> 
> It's gonna be tough if you can't comprehend whats written.
> 
> By the way, you should Google search "Boone and crocket whitetail heat map" and see what you can find out. I think you may find that not all counties are equal in growing big bucks.


So he was guilty of looking up skirts. Can you post a link to prove that?
You're the one that made the claim - it's not up to me to prove you wrong. I just asked you to back up your claim - since you kept mentioning it. 

How big again was the walleye you caught out of the 4 foot deep retention pond along I75? 😁





Tom (mich) said:


> Dude, literally every single poorly written, gramatically incorrect, post you've made on this subject has been shot down, every single one, but you continue to double down for whatever reason. What's up with that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Myob Corky...


----------



## Wild Thing

sureshot006 said:


> The quotes were not meant to be entered in Google. Try removing them and search.
> 
> When results come up, show images.


Yep - Works better without the quotation marks









Wanted to see how we are doing in Dickinson County (asking for a friend 😀). It doesn’t look like Mitch killed it in Dickinson- zero B&C entries. I guess I better stop holding out for one and lower my standards.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> So he was guilty of looking up skirts. Can you post a link to prove that?
> You're the one that made the claim - it's not up to me to prove you wrong. I just asked you to back up your claim - since you kept mentioning it.
> 
> How big again was the walleye you caught out of the 4 foot deep retention pond along I75? 😁


You are a lost cause. It's a fact. End of story. I just don't know how to look up the criminal record without paying and a lot of effort, which this is not worth. It's fine if you don't believe the guy who knows Mitch personally and says it is true.

25-27" I just can't remember for sure. I have a picture somewhere. It was very late 90s or early 2000 and the pic was taken at home (no cell at the time). I don't expect anyone to believe it 100%. It's reasonable to be skeptical because it the odds are so low.

Have a good day.


----------



## sureshot006

Wild Thing said:


> Yep - Works better without the quotation marks
> View attachment 808795
> 
> 
> Wanted to see how we are doing in Dickinson County (asking for a friend 😀). It doesn’t look like Mitch killed it in Dickinson- zero B&C entries. I guess I better stop holding out for one and lower my standards.


But it's Michigan. Every county and area is created equal!


----------



## sureshot006

It may seem stupid to a lot of people but I get pretty excited about killing the upper end of what we get on camera where I hunt. Just happens they're generally 2.5-3.5 yr old sub 100".


----------



## augustus0603

DirtySteve said:


> The Hansen buck and the king buck were both deer that lived on small tracts of land. Hansens neighbors had seen the buck once or twice and had an idea where it was living. Both deer were driven out of their home on deer drives. They werent wanderers. These giant world record bucks are anomalies. Hard to try to say they had to act like any other buck in the world.


I agree. You look at some of the bucks in West Bloomfield, Birmingham, etc and they're monsters living in very small tracts of land. They really have no where else to go. I think the lack of predators and hunting pressure have a lot to do with growing huge racks. These deer aren't eating farm crops for the most part, either. It's just the fact they get to live to be 5-8+ years old. The only thing they have to worry about is the occasional poacher or getting hit by a car. Not sure if that was the case with Rompola's but if it was living most of it's life in a small tract of land (airport) where no one could hunt it, I don't see why it couldn't have gotten to world record size.


----------



## DirtySteve

augustus0603 said:


> I agree. You look at some of the bucks in West Bloomfield, Birmingham, etc and they're monsters living in very small tracts of land. They really have no where else to go. I think the lack of predators and hunting pressure have a lot to do with growing huge racks. These deer aren't eating farm crops for the most part, either. It's just the fact they get to live to be 5-8+ years old. The only thing they have to worry about is the occasional poacher or getting hit by a car. Not sure if that was the case with Rompola's but if it was living most of it's life in a small tract of land (airport) where no one could hunt it, I don't see why it couldn't have gotten to world record size.


The other odd thing to me is the hansen buck, the King buck, rompolas 181" state record buck and the current state record from oakland county were all aged at 4.5 yrs old. None were considered 6 yr old bruisers. Just an interesting thing i noticed when reading up on each of them after reading this thread.


----------



## DirtySteve

New conspiracy theory. Mbrewer is really Mitch. The guy posts monster bucks yearly and never shows his face. Now he Chimes in to tell us how disgraceful we are for fighting over his legacy and spreading rumors.


----------



## throughtheice88

DirtySteve said:


> The other odd thing to me is the hansen buck, the King buck, rompolas 181" state record buck and the current state record from oakland county were all aged at 4.5 yrs old. None were considered 6 yr old bruisers. Just an interesting thing i noticed when reading up on each of them after reading this thread.


I'm guessing bucks like that probably had exceptional antler growth every year compared to the norm. Like at 2.5 and 3.5 were probably already a site to see. Interesting for sure though.


----------



## retired dundo

I think What a buck scores does your show the biggest what with deductions.There’s been plenty of bucks shot that look lot bigger than those two but had lots of deductions.Best way would be just measure the antlers no deductions or measuring air between beams


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> You are a lost cause. It's a fact. End of story. I just don't know how to look up the criminal record without paying and a lot of effort, which this is not worth. It's fine if you don't believe the guy who knows Mitch personally and says it is true.
> 
> 25-27" I just can't remember for sure. I have a picture somewhere. It was very late 90s or early 2000 and the pic was taken at home (no cell at the time). I don't expect anyone to believe it 100%. It's reasonable to be skeptical because it the odds are so low.
> 
> Have a good day.


Again ...he said accused.


----------



## Waif

DirtySteve said:


> The other odd thing to me is the hansen buck, the King buck, rompolas 181" state record buck and the current state record from oakland county were all aged at 4.5 yrs old. None were considered 6 yr old bruisers. Just an interesting thing i noticed when reading up on each of them after reading this thread.


If aging is accurate , it might indicate bucks in thier prime , or plateau of age created by hunting presssure/sucesss.

Four winters. 
Four ruts.
Rut participation's drain on reserves and beyond. Varying by individual. And recovery resources as winter sets in.
A drop in resources or not recovering enough before winter severity peaks could factor. 
Efficiency of teeth following wear. ...
I can imagine bucks in subprime habitats declining in antler growth over time/age.
And the hardest charging rut participants paying for it with 20-25% body weight (I'm not alone in that figure) are being taxed highly. Bouncing back from that stress can't get easier with time. 

Where in that rob the body of reserves and then attempted recovery cycle each year is the age where antlers peak?
Resources have to factor. As with clime. And likely by individual bucks bodies reactions.


----------



## throughtheice88

retired dundo said:


> I think What a buck scores does your show the biggest what with deductions.There’s been plenty of bucks shot that look lot bigger than those two but had lots of deductions.Best way would be just measure the antlers no deductions or measuring air between beams


Yep, nets have always been for fisherman. I'm good measuring inside spread though.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Again ...he said accused.


Swing and a miss! Steeeeeerike 15!

You just don't comprehend.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Swing and a miss! Steeeeeerike 15!
> 
> You just don't comprehend.
> 
> View attachment 808805


Read your own quote there Nolan Ryan ...it says accusation.


----------



## bucko12pt

augustus0603 said:


> I agree. You look at some of the bucks in West Bloomfield, Birmingham, etc and they're monsters living in very small tracts of land. They really have no where else to go. I think the lack of predators and hunting pressure have a lot to do with growing huge racks. These deer aren't eating farm crops for the most part, either. It's just the fact they get to live to be 5-8+ years old. The only thing they have to worry about is the occasional poacher or getting hit by a car. Not sure if that was the case with Rompola's but if it was living most of it's life in a small tract of land (airport) where no one could hunt it, I don't see why it couldn't have gotten to world record size.


One of the things about the Rompola buck that Mitch noticed from the first time he saw him was it had a malformed hoove that was very distinct and he was always able to keep track of him based on that unique footprint.

Most everyone has always assumed the deer came from the area around the airport near where Mitch’s house is. Over the years there were reports of huge deer spotted crossing Hammond Rd to the south of his house, so that fueled the speculation.

I have no idea where it came from, but I know an area that he hunted a lot that’s was a huge tract of land bordered on one side by a lot of ag land. I used to hunt there years ago and saw the craziest rub I’ve ever seen anywhere. Certainly not proof, but it was pretty obvious to me there was at least one large deer there. That was quite a few years before the Rompola buck.

To me, given I believe the deer is real, the biggest mystery is where it came from.🤔


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Read your own quote there Nolan Ryan ...it says accusation.


My God... nevermind. Like I said, lost cause. Your hole is getting pretty deep!


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> My God... nevermind. Like I said, lost cause. Your hole is getting pretty deep!


Ask your guy that is in the know ...


----------



## Waif

bucko12pt said:


> One of the things about the Rompola buck that Mitch noticed from the first time he saw him was it had a malformed hoove that was very distinct and he was always able to keep track of him based on that unique footprint.
> 
> Most everyone has always assumed the deer came from the area around the airport near where Mitch’s house is. Over the years there were reports of huge deer spotted crossing Hammond Rd to the south of his house, so that fueled the speculation.
> 
> I have no idea where it came from, but I know an area that he hunted a lot that’s was a huge tract of land bordered on one side by a lot of ag land. I used to hunt there years ago and saw the craziest rub I’ve ever seen anywhere. Certainly not proof, but it was pretty obvious to me there was at least one large deer there. That was quite a few years before the Rompola buck.
> 
> To me, given I believe the deer is real, the biggest mystery is where it came from.🤔


A different one , but I've hunted an airport before.
Due to the public not being green flagged for access , it made a great site for older bucks to retreat to when wanting some privacy. And , some did... One of which came home with me.
Others that did not.
Don't know if related , but a guy showed me a picture of a buck he found dead in a cornfield not far away.
The antlers would incite a scream among some folks... We agreed it looked more like an elks.
Age and habitat and low hunting pressure were likely a big part of it.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Ask your guy that is in the know ...


----------



## Radar420

So I was researching something else and came across these two pieces written by everyone's favorite outdoor writer Richard P. Smith. They detail the hunt for the record buck and several bucks Mitch shot after. Interesting to note is that he never entered his previous state record archery typical in B&C either.









Great Michigan Deer Tales: Book 3


The third in a series of books including true stories about the biggest bucks in terms of antler size and weight, bagged by hunters in Michigan. The digital version has mostly color photos as opposed to black and white photos in the printed book. Each book in the series has a different...



books.google.com













Great Michigan Deer Tales: Book 4


The fourth in a series of books that each contain a different collection of true stories about the biggest bucks bagged by hunters in Michigan, including some of World Record Proportions. The first two chapters in this book are about the highest scoring typical buck known taken in North America...



books.google.com


----------



## throughtheice88

Waif said:


> A different one , but I've hunted an airport before.
> Due to the public not being green flagged for access , it made a great site for older bucks to retreat to when wanting some privacy. And , some did... One of which came home with me.
> Others that did not.
> Don't know if related , but a guy showed me a picture of a buck he found dead in a cornfield not far away.
> The antlers would incite a scream among some folks... We agreed it looked more like an elks.
> Age and habitat and low hunting pressure were likely a big part of it.


Yep, like the guys that hunt near the Jackson prison system. Some absolute bruisers have been shot near there. They make the unhuntable prison property their home but start venturing to surrounding properties come breeding time.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 808810


Pretty weak Clem...


----------



## Bucman

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 808810



Dude you a mod and you are one of the worst for " I HAVE TO HAVE THE LAST WORD"


----------



## Radar420

DirtySteve said:


> The other odd thing to me is the hansen buck, the King buck, rompolas 181" state record buck and the current state record from oakland county were all aged at 4.5 yrs old. None were considered 6 yr old bruisers. Just an interesting thing i noticed when reading up on each of them after reading this thread.


I too went down the rabbit hole with some of these bucks and one writer pointed out the age thing as well. His speculation was if the deer continued to get older they would start to develop more odd points which would lead to deductions.


----------



## riverbob

throughtheice88 said:


> Yep, like the guys that hunt near the Jackson prison system. Some absolute bruisers have been shot near there. They make the unhuntable prison property their home but start venturing to surrounding properties come breeding time.


hunted that ground for many years, n their some dandee doing time there


----------



## sureshot006

Bucman said:


> Dude you a mod and you are one of the worst for " I HAVE TO HAVE THE LAST WORD"


True story.


----------



## Bucman

After years of book bucks maybe he was just over entering them. I know what I did in my 20s and 30s isnt the same as now in my 50s. Just the thought of having a to give up a secret monster buck spot would help me keep that out of the book.

Lets be real this guy has killed lots of giants, so that it could be not as big a deal as us normal guys would make it.


----------



## Wild Thing

throughtheice88 said:


> Yep, nets have always been for fisherman.* I'm good measuring inside spread though.*


Me too. That antler spread has to count for something...even if it is only air.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> True story.


Whoa ...never even knew you were a mod lol. 

Side note - wouldn't he be on sex offender list if he was creeping up chics skirts? That's public info I think.


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Whoa ...never even knew you were a mod lol.
> 
> Side note - wouldn't he be on sex offender list if he was creeping up chics skirts? That's public info I think.


That's okay. You didn't do anything to warrant any warnings. 

It was use of an eavesdropping device.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Bucman said:


> After years of book bucks maybe he was just over entering them. I know what I did in my 20s and 30s isnt the same as now in my 50s. Just the thought of having a to give up a secret monster buck spot would help me keep that out of the book.
> 
> Lets be real this guy has killed lots of giants, so that it could be not as big a deal as us normal guys would make it.


I would bet 99% don't get registered.


----------



## bucko12pt

Waif said:


> A different one , but I've hunted an airport before.
> Due to the public not being green flagged for access , it made a great site for older bucks to retreat to when wanting some privacy. And , some did... One of which came home with me.
> Others that did not.
> Don't know if related , but a guy showed me a picture of a buck he found dead in a cornfield not far away.
> The antlers would incite a scream among some folks... We agreed it looked more like an elks.
> Age and habitat and low hunting pressure were likely a big part of it.


There’s some confusion about what “airport property” means in this case. The secured are of the airport is bordered by 4 city and county highways. The property being talked about is actually south of South Airport Rd and in the middle of a large swamp and not secured and/or fenced. Mitch has access to that property via his own property and his neighbors. Being it’s surrounded by private land, the point I’m making is, it isn’t a fenced preserve that no one can access. It’s vacant land in the middle of a swamp and accessible to anyone that can get permission from an adjoining landowner.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> That's okay. You didn't do anything to warrant any warnings.
> 
> It was use of an eavesdropping device.


Some of it was some good banter back & forth ...lol.

What was the end result of all that?


----------



## augustus0603

bucko12pt said:


> One of the things about the Rompola buck that Mitch noticed from the first time he saw him was it had a malformed hoove that was very distinct and he was always able to keep track of him based on that unique footprint.
> 
> Most everyone has always assumed the deer came from the area around the airport near where Mitch’s house is. Over the years there were reports of huge deer spotted crossing Hammond Rd to the south of his house, so that fueled the speculation.
> 
> I have no idea where it came from, but I know an area that he hunted a lot that’s was a huge tract of land bordered on one side by a lot of ag land. I used to hunt there years ago and saw the craziest rub I’ve ever seen anywhere. Certainly not proof, but it was pretty obvious to me there was at least one large deer there. That was quite a few years before the Rompola buck.
> 
> To me, given I believe the deer is real, the biggest mystery is where it came from.🤔


Yeah. I'll admit, I've pretty much given up on finding new information and am only going off what I remember at the time. Just like Bigfoot, maybe it's true but there's nothing I can do to prove it either way so I kind of don't care anymore. I haven't seen it mentioned much in this thread but wasn't another rumor at the time that his family owned a Deer Ranch in Missouri and the suspicion was a lot of his bucks had come from there and that's why they all looked so genetically close?


----------



## sureshot006

Grizzly Adams said:


> Some of it was some good banter back & forth ...lol.
> 
> What was the end result of all that?


Pled guilty.


----------



## augustus0603

bucko12pt said:


> There’s some confusion about what “airport property” means in this case. The secured are of the airport is bordered by 4 city and county highways. The property being talked about is actually south of South Airport Rd and in the middle of a large swamp and not secured and/or fenced. Mitch has access to that property via his own property and his neighbors. Being it’s surrounded by private land, the point I’m making is, it isn’t a fenced preserve that no one can access. It’s vacant land in the middle of a swamp and accessible to anyone that can get permission from an adjoining landowner.
> 
> View attachment 808817
> 
> 
> View attachment 808818


Again, totally going off memory but didn't he indicate in the recovery video that state land was right over the ridge or in the background? 

Could that possibly be the green area you indicated above?


----------



## Lumberman

30 pages Yikes! Did we figure this out yet?


----------



## Hoytman5

bucko12pt said:


> One of the things about the Rompola buck that Mitch noticed from the first time he saw him was it had a malformed hoove that was very distinct and he was always able to keep track of him based on that unique footprint.
> 
> Most everyone has always assumed the deer came from the area around the airport near where Mitch’s house is. Over the years there were reports of huge deer spotted crossing Hammond Rd to the south of his house, so that fueled the speculation.
> 
> I have no idea where it came from, but I know an area that he hunted a lot that’s was a huge tract of land bordered on one side by a lot of ag land. I used to hunt there years ago and saw the craziest rub I’ve ever seen anywhere. Certainly not proof, but it was pretty obvious to me there was at least one large deer there. That was quite a few years before the Rompola buck.
> 
> *To me, given I believe the deer is real, the biggest mystery is where it came from.*🤔


I agree with that last sentence, but If you read his story there is evidence that this deer didn't come from the area you mention above. I've heard of a different area locally and it would align with his description of the landscape. Ridges, cattails and a river.....


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> So I was researching something else and came across these two pieces written by everyone's favorite outdoor writer Richard P. Smith. They detail the hunt for the record buck and several bucks Mitch shot after. Interesting to note is that he never entered his previous state record archery typical in B&C either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Michigan Deer Tales: Book 3
> 
> 
> The third in a series of books including true stories about the biggest bucks in terms of antler size and weight, bagged by hunters in Michigan. The digital version has mostly color photos as opposed to black and white photos in the printed book. Each book in the series has a different...
> 
> 
> 
> books.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Michigan Deer Tales: Book 4
> 
> 
> The fourth in a series of books that each contain a different collection of true stories about the biggest bucks bagged by hunters in Michigan, including some of World Record Proportions. The first two chapters in this book are about the highest scoring typical buck known taken in North America...
> 
> 
> 
> books.google.com


If Rompolla's story is being pushed by Smith, then there is even less doubt in my mind that it is a fake. In my opinion, most of that guy's articles are just a bunch of hog wash. Having him endorse something is like having Kim Jong-un declare N. Korea as a free country. Smith and the truth are perfect strangers.


----------



## Waif

bucko12pt said:


> There’s some confusion about what “airport property” means in this case. The secured are of the airport is bordered by 4 city and county highways. The property being talked about is actually south of South Airport Rd and in the middle of a large swamp and not secured and/or fenced. Mitch has access to that property via his own property and his neighbors. Being it’s surrounded by private land, the point I’m making is, it isn’t a fenced preserve that no one can access. It’s vacant land in the middle of a swamp and accessible to anyone that can get permission from an adjoining landowner.
> 
> View attachment 808817
> 
> 
> View attachment 808818


Gotcha. Understood.
I didn't mean to suggest it was fenced (in terms of fair play or not) in either case.
There were two low strands of barbed wire as a border where I went in and out. I'd vouch that was not high fence or restricted deer.

But that being airport related , there were concerns that kept the general public from being welcomed. Posted and patrolled accordingly.
Yes there were a couple employees that hunted it. And deer would be harassed if on runways. 
How and when though , and how effectively; mattered.


----------



## Groundsize

@Hoytman5 take Mitch’s buddy some fresh walleye and snap a picture of you holding these horns for us. Fresh walleye is the trick.


----------



## bucko12pt

augustus0603 said:


> Yeah. I'll admit, I've pretty much given up on finding new information and am only going off what I remember at the time. Just like Bigfoot, maybe it's true but there's nothing I can do to prove it either way so I kind of don't care anymore. I haven't seen it mentioned much in this thread but wasn't another rumor at the time that his family owned a Deer Ranch in Missouri and the suspicion was a lot of his bucks had come from there and that's why they all looked so genetically close?


Yes, a rumor, nothing more.


----------



## bucko12pt

augustus0603 said:


> Again, totally going off memory but didn't he indicate in the recovery video that state land was right over the ridge or in the background?
> 
> Could that possibly be the green area you indicated above?


The green area isn’t state land.


----------



## bucko12pt

Hoytman5 said:


> I agree with that last sentence, but If you read his story there is evidence that this deer didn't come from the area you mention above. I've heard of a different area locally and it would align with his description of the landscape. Ridges, cattails and a river.....


I’ve never believed it did either, I mentioned the other area earlier and I think that where it came from. Mitch just let everyone believe it came from near the airport.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

sureshot006 said:


> Pled guilty.


Whoa ...


----------



## sureshot006

I bet mitch could make a sh*load by hunting down Bigfoot. If anyone could do it, it's him, right?


----------



## Groundsize

DirtySteve said:


> Because mitch was not entering the deer into the books it was a problem for milo Hansen and his business partner. Their sponsors no longer wanted to pay sponsorships and book shows because everyone was anticipating rompola entering his deer and breaking the record. Mitch signed an agreement with hansen so that hansen could continue to make money and prove to his business clients he would continue as the world record. He actually signed the deal with milo's business partner according to an interview with milo hansen.


Does anyone know what the details of this contract are? And if and when the Rompola buck can come out of hiding?


----------



## DirtySteve

Groundsize said:


> Does anyone know what the details of this contract are? And if and when the Rompola buck can come out of hiding?


Not sure if anyone has seen it. It has been reported that the contract is stated valid until hansen's buck is no longer ranked number 1....or something to that effect.


----------



## mbrewer

DirtySteve said:


> New conspiracy theory. Mbrewer is really Mitch. The guy posts monster bucks yearly and never shows his face. Now he Chimes in to tell us how disgraceful we are for fighting over his legacy and spreading rumors.


I may or may not have the shoe cam images of your floppy twat to prove it.


----------



## sureshot006

mbrewer said:


> I may or may not have the shoe cam images of your floppy twat to prove it.


Lmao I feel like this should be deleted but it's funny. And I don't mean anything against Steve


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Does skepticism = Jealousy?
> 
> Honestly don't care who has the record. But it would be nice for the people in record books to have found their place legitimately.


Why? A lot of bucks are not allowed in the record books. Cross bow bucks even. Cactus bucks. New Indiana Dustin Hoffman buck green scores 208 typical and that might not be allowed in B&C P&Y if they won’t allow a cross bow category. So then what?


----------



## bucko12pt

Groundsize said:


> Does anyone know what the details of this contract are? And if and when the Rompola buck can come out of hiding?



It was on their website at one time and I read it there, but don’t remember the exact wording. DS is close to correct.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> Why? A lot of bucks are not allowed in the record books. Cross bow bucks even. Cactus bucks. New Indiana Dustin Hoffman buck green scores 208 typical and that might not be allowed in B&C P&Y if they won’t allow a cross bow category. So then what?


Why what? I don't understand what you're asking. There are different categories and different rules. Enter the one that is applicable and be the record for that method. So long as everyone played by the same rules.


----------



## bucko12pt

Groundsize said:


> Why? A lot of bucks are not allowed in the record books. Cross bow bucks even. Cactus bucks. New Indiana Dustin Hoffman buck green scores 208 typical and that might not be allowed in B&C P&Y if they won’t allow a cross bow category. So then what?


B&C allows crossbow kills, P&Y will eventually.

The two largest NT in B&C are pickups.


----------



## Tron322

Hoytman5 said:


> I agree with that last sentence, but If you read his story there is evidence that this deer didn't come from the area you mention above. I've heard of a different area locally and it would align with his description of the landscape. Ridges, cattails and a river.....


Sort of what I was always thinking too, I was also told he shot it in the area described by bucko12pt above and I always felt Mitch just told people he got it there to not give up the spot he had shot a couple nice bucks out of. I do remember reading an article about how the buck bedded on public land, probably in Deer and Deer Hunting.

How many of us tell others our public land spots? I tell people Sutton's Bay or Glen Arbor and they can scout that area. This isn't a big area south of the Airport.

When I go thru TC every week to get groceries and stuff and take a drive around the south end there are a lot of little spots I feel I could ask for permission and get access to deer that are unhunted.

I read something about a few ridges he dragged the buck up, I've never walked the ground and don't plan to but if I ever find a spot that has cattails and some ridges that feel right I may scout it a bit more to see if that buck has some great grandsons walking around.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Why what? I don't understand what you're asking. There are different categories and different rules. Enter the one that is applicable and be the record for that method. So long as everyone played by the same rules.


The Dustin huff buck won’t even be put in B&C since it’s a cross bow kill and it could be the second largest typical ever in the books. Sounds like a problem


----------



## Groundsize

@QDMAMAN when you met with Milo did you or him mention anything about other bucks in particular?


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> The Dustin huff buck won’t even be put in B&C since it’s a cross bow kill and it could be the second largest typical ever in the books. Sounds like a problem


Not really a problem to me since it doesn't fit the criteria. It should be recognized for sure, but why allow it to be compared to others under different rules?

I think some flexibility to keep up with the times is warranted, but then we need an asterisk in the book or a new category.


----------



## old graybeard

I would wager a guess that any sane person, after reading this thread, would never say a word about it, if they shot a record book buck. Way to many know it all people would shred them in a minute.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Man I have some oceanfront property in Indiana that is full of big bucks too I would like to sell some of you.


----------



## DirtySteve

old graybeard said:


> I would wager a guess that any sane person, after reading this thread, would never say a word about it, if they shot a record book buck. Way to many know it all people would shred them in a minute.


Oh I would tell everyone and be on every magazine cover i could. The scrutiny wouldn't bother me one bit. Milo hansen said around the time that mitch shot his buck he had profited 660k from his deer and was still making 20-30k a year. Thats easy money. Who cares what critics think?


----------



## Waif

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Man I have some oceanfront property in Indiana that is full of big bucks too I would like to sell some of you.


How much an acre?


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Not really a problem to me since it doesn't fit the criteria. It should be recognized for sure, but why allow it to be compared to others under different rules?
> 
> I think some flexibility to keep up with the times is warranted, but then we need an asterisk in the book or a new category.


Saying they need to update the rules. Most states are allowing cross bows now. What’s the difference? They allow gun shot entry’s.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> Saying they need to update the rules. Most states are allowing cross bows now. What’s the difference? They allow gun shot entry’s.


Update or different section or whatever else they see fit, so long as everyone plays by the same rules.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Oh I would tell everyone and be on every magazine cover i could. The scrutiny wouldn't bother me one bit. Milo hansen said around the time that mitch shot his buck he had profited 660k from his deer and was still making 20-30k a year. Thats easy money. Who cares what critics think?


What if it brought more attention to your perversion? Personal history might change a person's mind.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

sureshot006 said:


> Update or different section or whatever else they see fit, so long as everyone plays by the same rules.


Not to side track this but yes. Modern xbows don't resemble archery equipment. Just give them their own category.


----------



## sureshot006

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Not to side track this but yes. Modern xbows don't resemble archery equipment. Just give them their own category.


Not what the old timers were using, that's for damn sure.

Like putting Sammy Sosa and Mark McGuire as equals to Hank Aaron.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> What if it brought more attention to your perversion? Personal history might change a person's mind.


I am comfortable with anything in my past that might come forward. My wife knows exactly what my level of perversion is.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> I am comfortable with anything in my past that might come forward. My wife knows exactly what my level of perversion is.


I should clarify... what if that included being a perv to unsuspecting women? What if your thing was feet and you were going around tricking women to show you their feet so you could have something to jerk it to? I didn't mean what's in your personal life with a consenting woman.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Here's my two cents as a TC native:

Mitch lives in a little house on Townline road. His property, and the surrounding property has some of the nicest habitat in the area. He could shoot wall hanger 8 and 10 pointers from his couch if he wanted. But he doesn't hunt near his house. That tells me he's really committed to true giants. 

Shortly after he shot that buck, he did an interview with the local TV station giving a play-by-play. His description was so detailed that I took out my old plat map and a USGS topo, and pinpointed the likely spot where he shot the alleged giant. Sure enough, the area of swamp he almost certainly shot that buck from is right next to a private fenced game reserve owned by a big-time bank president from down state. This guy is one of those Safari Club bigwigs who lives to hunt and spares no expense. It's a several hundred acre property not open to the public. Who knows what kind of deer he's got in there, but I can bet the bloodlines are the top of the line. My educated guess is that one or more of those deer somehow got through the fence and Mitch ended up killing one. Therefore, he declined to test the animal and retreated to obscurity. It would be a fair-chase buck, but I'm betting the genetics would show Iowa or Saskatchewan because it's from a farm deer.


----------



## DirtySteve

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Here's my two cents as a TC native:
> 
> Mitch lives in a little house on Townline road. His property, and the surrounding property has some of the nicest habitat in the area. He could shoot wall hanger 8 and 10 pointers from his couch if he wanted. But he doesn't hunt near his house. That tells me he's really committed to true giants.
> 
> Shortly after he shot that buck, he did an interview with the local TV station giving a play-by-play. His description was so detailed that I took out my old plat map and a USGS topo, and pinpointed the likely spot where he shot the alleged giant. Sure enough, the area of swamp he almost certainly shot that buck from is right next to a private fenced game reserve owned by a big-time bank president from down state. This guy is one of those Safari Club bigwigs who lives to hunt and spares no expense. It's a several hundred acre property not open to the public. Who knows what kind of deer he's got in there, but I can bet the bloodlines are the top of the line. My educated guess is that one or more of those deer somehow got through the fence and Mitch ended up killing one. Therefore, he declined to test the animal and retreated to obscurity. It would be a fair-chase buck, but I'm betting the genetics would show Iowa or Saskatchewan because it's from a farm deer.


There is no genetics test for entering a deer into BnC or CBM.


----------



## LabtechLewis

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Sure enough, the area of swamp he almost certainly shot that buck from is right next to a private fenced game reserve owned by a big-time bank president from down state. This guy is one of those Safari Club bigwigs who lives to hunt and *spares no expense*.


I've heard of that guy! 











Good theory TD. Makes sense to me.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> There is no genetics test for entering a deer into BnC or CBM.


If it truly did escape from a high fence, should it be thought of in the same way as a naturally occurring deer? Should hunters congregate at the fence lines and wait for a tree to fall and let some monsters out, and call them fair chase?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Here's my two cents as a TC native:
> 
> Mitch lives in a little house on Townline road. His property, and the surrounding property has some of the nicest habitat in the area. He could shoot wall hanger 8 and 10 pointers from his couch if he wanted. But he doesn't hunt near his house. That tells me he's really committed to true giants.
> 
> Shortly after he shot that buck, he did an interview with the local TV station giving a play-by-play. His description was so detailed that I took out my old plat map and a USGS topo, and pinpointed the likely spot where he shot the alleged giant. Sure enough, the area of swamp he almost certainly shot that buck from is right next to a private fenced game reserve owned by a big-time bank president from down state. This guy is one of those Safari Club bigwigs who lives to hunt and spares no expense. It's a several hundred acre property not open to the public. Who knows what kind of deer he's got in there, but I can bet the bloodlines are the top of the line. My educated guess is that one or more of those deer somehow got through the fence and Mitch ended up killing one. Therefore, he declined to test the animal and retreated to obscurity. It would be a fair-chase buck, but I'm betting the genetics would show Iowa or Saskatchewan because it's from a farm deer.


Makes sense.

But, with all the continued arguing even 20 years later, I wonder why the owner of that ranch was never questioned or made public statements? Could be he was trying to hide something and I wouldn't blame him from quietly minding his business. I'd like to read his chapter.

I do enjoy stories with twists and turns.


----------



## bucko12pt

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Here's my two cents as a TC native:
> 
> Mitch lives in a little house on Townline road. His property, and the surrounding property has some of the nicest habitat in the area. He could shoot wall hanger 8 and 10 pointers from his couch if he wanted. But he doesn't hunt near his house. That tells me he's really committed to true giants.
> 
> Shortly after he shot that buck, he did an interview with the local TV station giving a play-by-play. His description was so detailed that I took out my old plat map and a USGS topo, and pinpointed the likely spot where he shot the alleged giant. Sure enough, the area of swamp he almost certainly shot that buck from is right next to a private fenced game reserve owned by a big-time bank president from down state. This guy is one of those Safari Club bigwigs who lives to hunt and spares no expense. It's a several hundred acre property not open to the public. Who knows what kind of deer he's got in there, but I can bet the bloodlines are the top of the line. My educated guess is that one or more of those deer somehow got through the fence and Mitch ended up killing one. Therefore, he declined to test the animal and retreated to obscurity. It would be a fair-chase buck, but I'm betting the genetics would show Iowa or Saskatchewan because it's from a farm deer.


Ok, I’ll bite….which game ranch?


----------



## sureshot006

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Makes sense.
> 
> But, with all the continued arguing even 20 years later, I wonder why the owner of that ranch was never questioned or made public statements? Could be he was trying to hide something and I wouldn't blame him from quietly minding his business. I'd love to read his chapter.
> 
> I do enjoy stories with twists and turns.


New unsubstantiated rumor...

The dude was into upskirt videos. He let a few bucks out for mitch to kill, in exchange for a few vids.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

sureshot006 said:


> New unsubstantiated rumor...
> 
> The dude was into upskirt videos. He let a few bucks out for mitch to kill, in exchange for a few vids.


Mitch was transporting bucks from his families operation in MO to the TC ranch. Mitch gets to hunt these deer and so does the owner.


----------



## Hoytman5

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Mitch was transporting bucks from his families operation in MO to the TC ranch. Mitch gets to hunt these deer and so does the owner.


Yeah, accept it's MO not MS.... Although that could be a new twist too.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Hoytman5 said:


> Yeah, accept it's MO not MS.... Although that could be a new twist too.


I corrected it! 

I mean since most every post for 34 pages has been speculation, why not crank it up a notch?

I already have plans on how to spend my mega millions when I hit. Buy up all the land surrounding where I hunt now, then fence it in. With money to burn, the next logical step would be to transplant the biggest bucks I could buy.


----------



## bucko12pt

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, I’ll bite….which game ranch?


TD is frantically Googling, trying to figure out what game ranches were open when 
Mitch shot this buck to cover his tracks on this made up story. 🤔 😂😂


----------



## fishnpbr

I decided years ago hearing of all the problems associated with shooting record class bucks that I would avoid all the scrutiny, finger pointing, disbelief, mistrusting naysayers and stick with shooting bucks like this. It has made my life quiet and simple money be damned.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I'm just really hoping this thread hits 700 posts, So I can say it made the 700 club!!


----------



## sniper

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, I’ll bite….which game ranch?


Yeah almost 700 posts and it’s the first mention of Mitch hunting next to a game ranch. Lol. And the plot thickens….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif

fishnpbr said:


> I decided years ago hearing of all of the problems associated with shooting record class bucks that I would avoid all the scrutiny, finger pointing, disbelief, mistrusting naysayers and stick with shooting bucks like this. It has made my life quiet and simple money be damned.
> 
> View attachment 808869


No tag. Jan. 3rd? 4 point on a side A.P.R. zone?
Archery season too?
30-06 in straightwalled cartridge limited zone?


----------



## bucko12pt

sniper said:


> Yeah almost 700 posts and it’s the first mention of Mitch hunting next to a game ranch. Lol. And the plot thickens….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Consider the source. 😉😉


----------



## Radar420

The one Richard P. Smith article says Rompola learned of another hunter who saw and shot at the record deer.

Too bad that person was never found/came forward to corroborate the story.


----------



## eyetime

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Man I have some oceanfront property in Indiana that is full of big bucks too I would like to sell some of you.


 This buck may end up number 2 behind the Hansen buck, killed in Indiana this past November


----------



## Hoytman5

bucko12pt said:


> TD is frantically Googling, trying to figure out what game ranches were open when
> Mitch shot this buck to cover his tracks on this made up story. 🤔 😂😂


Yeah, born and raised in TC and not aware of any large, local, game ranches like he describes and certainly not in the area that I heard he shot it in.


----------



## pgpn123

sureshot006 said:


> If it truly did escape from a high fence, should it be thought of in the same way as a naturally occurring deer? Should hunters congregate at the fence lines and wait for a tree to fall and let some monsters out, and call them fair chase?


It's legal to shoot deer that escape high fence areas (in season), but a deer with any history of living in same is ineligible for entry.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> The Dustin huff buck won’t even be put in B&C since it’s a cross bow kill and it could be the second largest typical ever in the books. Sounds like a problem


Boone and Crockett allows crossbow kills.


----------



## bucko12pt

Radar420 said:


> The one Richard P. Smith article says Rompola learned of another hunter who saw and shot at the record deer.
> 
> Too bad that person was never found/came forward to corroborate the story.


Or good thing for him he never did.🤔😂


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

eyetime said:


> This buck may end up number 2 behind the Hansen buck, killed in Indiana this past November
> View attachment 808875


Yeah but it ain't oceanfront.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Rompola used to have a website, anyone every look at some of the deer pics on it?


----------



## bowhunter426

#WhitetailWednesday: Is There Really a Conspiracy to Keep the Milo Hanson Buck No. 1?


Is Boone and Crockett really trying to keep the Hanson buck at the top?




www.wideopenspaces.com


----------



## augustus0603

Makes sense. They probably smelled a lawsuit from Hanson's team if there was any question on the scoring. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

Rompola used to have a website, anyone ever look at some of the deer pics on it?


----------



## Jerry Lamb

augustus0603 said:


> I agree. You look at some of the bucks in West Bloomfield, Birmingham, etc and they're monsters living in very small tracts of land. They really have no where else to go. I think the lack of predators and hunting pressure have a lot to do with growing huge racks. These deer aren't eating farm crops for the most part, either. It's just the fact they get to live to be 5-8+ years old. The only thing they have to worry about is the occasional poacher or getting hit by a car. Not sure if that was the case with Rompola's but if it was living most of it's life in a small tract of land (airport) where no one could hunt it, I don't see why it couldn't have gotten to world record size.
> Still hard to beleive no one saw that thing in the years





Hoytman5 said:


> Yeah, born and raised in TC and not aware of any large, local, game ranches like he describes and certainly not in the area that I heard he shot it in.


It sounded like a private reserve for a wealthy man. Fenced in, natural habitat. Bank President/Safari Club was mentioned. That is serious funding for a place to raise trophy animals for personal/private use. Look at lake st Helen if you need perspective on what enormous net worth can carve out. I’m sure if it exists it is kept on the Q.T. Heck they probably have a biologist consultant on retainer. A place like that could create a freak. Genetics, DNA. 
If it were me, and I knew a place like that, I would check the perimeter for the dead ash tree next to the fence!
Who knows? Only Mr. Rompola. Since he is not promoting his deer, that is good enough.


----------



## Tom22

Just wanted to be # 700
Lol


----------



## Waif

Tom22 said:


> Just wanted to be # 700
> Lol


You're in! Congrats.
I'm right behind you.
Ohhhh . I can feel the prestige already.
Better turn the phone off...


----------



## Nork

Tom22 said:


> Just wanted to be # 700
> Lol


What's the over and under for 800?


----------



## Hoytman5

Grizzly Adams said:


> 12 point seems a little suspect now tbh - _*Hoyt seems to know him tho*_
> 
> 
> You posted multiple times about him looking up women's dresses ... & then have no clue if he was convicted.
> Glass houses...


I know him from him scoring animals for me and stopping at his house talk deer hunting with him. I remember when you first walk into his house he had a wall full of deer pictures. Lots of his own and many of deer he had scored. Although I never seen or held the “world record” buck myself, I did get to hold the old state record 12 point. I was like Ralphie in Christmas Story, admiring his dads leg lamp! 😜 Another cool buck that I remember was a 15 point, bedded, full body mount buck that had wire wrapped in its’ antlers.The walls were full of shoulder mounts including his MO bucks from when he was a kid.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> If it truly did escape from a high fence, should it be thought of in the same way as a naturally occurring deer? Should hunters congregate at the fence lines and wait for a tree to fall and let some monsters out, and call them fair chase?


No but that would easily be vetted.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Hoytman5 said:


> I know him from him scoring animals for me and stopping at his house talk deer hunting with him. I remember when you first walk into his house he had a wall full of deer pictures. Lots of his own and many of deer he had scored. Although I never seen or held the “world record” buck myself, I did get to hold the old state record 12 point. I was like Ralphie in Christmas Story, admiring his dads leg lamp! 😜 Another cool buck that I remember was a 15 point, bedded, full body mount buck that had wire wrapped in its’ antlers.The walls were full of shoulder mounts including his MO bucks from when he was a kid.
> View attachment 808919


Very cool...
How much does the state record 12pt & the 15 pt score - or aprox on the 15? 

I hear ya on Ralphie. I got my best one (13 pt in av) that scores in the 140s (per a bud that measured it with his hands lol) ...another bud stops by with his 28 pt Kansas buck that took 2nd in N America for bow buck that year...& scored 228 or something. Made mine look like a baby. I was like ...c'mon man lol. That rack was heavy AF. I was ralphie holding that. 

The rich guy game reserve theories seem to make sense. I'm not sure if you commented on that tho now??


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> No but that would easily be vetted.


Sure. If it was investigated.


----------



## MoreHuntingPls

mbrewer said:


> I may or may not have the shoe cam images of your floppy twat to prove it.


Thread has been great, but hands down, this is the best post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm

@mbrewer .... Thnx for the great laugh today man.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> @QDMAMAN when you met with Milo did you or him mention anything about other bucks in particular?


Be more specific


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> I know him from him scoring animals for me and stopping at his house talk deer hunting with him. I remember when you first walk into his house he had a wall full of deer pictures. Lots of his own and many of deer he had scored. Although I never seen or held the “world record” buck myself, I did get to hold the old state record 12 point. I was like Ralphie in Christmas Story, admiring his dads leg lamp! 😜 Another cool buck that I remember was a 15 point, bedded, full body mount buck that had wire wrapped in its’ antlers.The walls were full of shoulder mounts including his MO bucks from when he was a kid.
> View attachment 808919


Next time you go over can I come with? Offer Mitch some walleye fishing in return….. also try to convince him to join Michigan sportsman forum. Just imagine.


----------



## Groundsize

Man I’m glad I resurrected this post from 20 years ago. There Hass to be some sort of Internet trophy for that. I wonder is that the oldest post that’s ever been brought back up.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> Sure. If it was investigated.


Nah someone always talks. Its happened too many times. With as many jealous people as there are and as many naysayers all bucks get scrutinized. Just look at the posts of big bucks on this forum. If they come from a ranch someome always figires it out.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Be more specific


When you were in his house and holding the shed antler did you and milo talk about any other bucks in contention for the world record ? Milos thoughts on the king buck or Rompola buck. Or maybe showed you the contract he and his business partner had Mitch sign to keep the Hanson buck on top and the terms of the deal? We need details of that event…..


----------



## roger15055

Wow I started reading then skipped pages and can’t believe that a twenty year old thread has people going at each other!! It’s crazy to think how so many people are up in arms over this. It’s a deer. I know guys that think he should be crucified but here they can’t wait to watch there favorite sports stars who were arrested for abuse and drugs and rape and assault. And sit there and say oh he was set up why because you think he’s a great athlete or movie star. People still feel sorry for OJ and Cosby. And when people say oh it was so emotional when he died or retired. Imagine what the people they hurt thought. But guys here are getting heated over something that can never be proven. I never met the guy but he certainly had some monster bucks in the past . I remember watching all the vhs tapes guys shooting monster bucks in a park like setting talking to the camera and he shoots it and we seen a fence in the background!! Everyone would flock to see the guys talk at seminars and say my god he is great! Stop it! And say it was fair chase lol. Calm down haha it’s a new year! Let’s talk about our outdoor adventures we have planned for this year!
Roger


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Nah someone always talks. Its happened too many times. With as many jealous people as there are and as many naysayers all bucks get scrutinized. Just look at the posts of big bucks on this forum. If they come from a ranch someome always figires it out.


I was just watching the bundy tapes. In 1970s nobody in Florida knew the guy but out west he had escaped and was on the run. News and information traveled faster in 1998 than 1970s but even 1998 to now is a whole new ballgame. It is conceivable to me that something like this could potentially not be identified, especially if it was decided the buck would not be officially entered.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> I should clarify... what if that included being a perv to unsuspecting women? What if your thing was feet and you were going around tricking women to show you their feet so you could have something to jerk it to? I didn't mean what's in your personal life with a consenting woman.


You seem to mention this footcam in every other post. Side interest of yours?


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

DirtySteve said:


> There is no genetics test for entering a deer into BnC or CBM.


Maybe not, but trying to enter an escaped game ranch deer into the Boone and Crockett would be controversial. Someone would have figured out sooner or later. I suspect that’s why he backed off.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, I’ll bite….which game ranch?


It’s not named or open to the public as far as I know. At one point it was owned by an LLC called “big bucks LLC” or something like that. I bet the guy had a lot of trespasser issues. It’s now titled in the name of his wife. Labtech Lewis dropped a big clue.

anyway, I’m not going to say anymore, I hunt that spot occasionally and don’t want to blow it up. Anyone with a little internet sleuthing skills should be able to find it.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

LabtechLewis said:


> I've heard of that guy!
> 
> View attachment 808862
> 
> 
> 
> Good theory TD. Makes sense to me.


Yup, you’re on the right track. It’s not John, but his brother Thomas.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Any "clue" was purely accidental; I simply remembered that line from the movie and Googled it.

I probably should have abstained from commenting in this thread altogether, but I think my cousin brought Rompola's granddaughter to a dinner at my mom's once. So at least I met the prerequisite.


----------



## Big CC

Pretty sure that I have spent too much time on this thread and that FB is aware. I received a friend suggestion for Milo Hanson. 😂


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> You seem to mention this footcam in every other post. Side interest of yours?


Could call it that. Not a fan of predators. Not something I'd rather ignore. Do you elevate subway Jared because you like subway sandwiches? Same idea...


----------



## sniper

roger15055 said:


> Wow I started reading then skipped pages and can’t believe that a twenty year old thread has people going at each other!! It’s crazy to think how so many people are up in arms over this. It’s a deer. I know guys that think he should be crucified but here they can’t wait to watch there favorite sports stars who were arrested for abuse and drugs and rape and assault. And sit there and say oh he was set up why because you think he’s a great athlete or movie star. People still feel sorry for OJ and Cosby. And when people say oh it was so emotional when he died or retired. Imagine what the people they hurt thought. But guys here are getting heated over something that can never be proven. I never met the guy but he certainly had some monster bucks in the past . I remember watching all the vhs tapes guys shooting monster bucks in a park like setting talking to the camera and he shoots it and we seen a fence in the background!! Everyone would flock to see the guys talk at seminars and say my god he is great! Stop it! And say it was fair chase lol. Calm down haha it’s a new year! Let’s talk about our outdoor adventures we have planned for this year!
> Roger


Bore me to tears!!! Lol. I kid I kid..


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mole Hill

I'm curious if anyone is aware of a deer that would measure as a world record typical being raised on a farm. All my sources say no.


----------



## sniper

Dish7 said:


> You seem to mention this footcam in every other post. Side interest of yours?


Walt Donaldson’s neighbor?? 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

sniper said:


> Walt Donaldson’s neighbor?? 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Funny but defend the predator...


----------



## Bucman

Not defending predators, but they hide behind keyboards now.


----------



## sureshot006

Bucman said:


> Not defending predators, but they hide behind keyboards now.


They can still get caught. Just not enough of them.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Could call it that. Not a fan of predators. Not something I'd rather ignore. Do you elevate subway Jared because you like subway sandwiches? Same idea...


No, I just order the sandwich and eat it. Jared doesn't cross my mind even one time in the process. Even if he did, I wouldn't try to discredit the sandwich.
BTW, that was a ridiculous stretch comparison. Almost Pescyesque.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> No, I just order the sandwich and eat it. Jared doesn't cross my mind even one time in the process. Even if he did, I wouldn't try to discredit the sandwich.
> BTW, that was a ridiculous stretch comparison. Almost Pescyesque.


Okay. Whatever you say.

I'm not saying for one moment it's impossible because he is a sicko. It's still possible even if he were Ted Bundy. Just a huge stain on him and possibly a good reason for not holding the record.


----------



## DirtySteve

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Maybe not, but trying to enter an escaped game ranch deer into the Boone and Crockett would be controversial. Someone would have figured out sooner or later. I suspect that’s why he backed off.


I agree someone would figure it out sooner or later and that was my point. It doesnt matter if he enters it or not. Someone would spill the story.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

You would think the so called ranch or someone would of recognized the buck, or said something after 20 years if that was the case. Carry on.


----------



## DirtySteve

Whitetail Freak said:


> You would think the so called ranch or someone would of recognized the buck, or said something after 20 years if that was the case. Carry on.


Exactly. If you owned that deer and all of a sudden it is on the cover of 4 magazines and in 10 newspapers I am thinking you might speak up.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

After hearing Mitch broke the Missouri state record twice as a kid, my math alarm has been going off in my head. We are supposed to believe that a guy shot 2 missouri state record bucks, 1 michigan state record, and then a world record- all in one lifetime. Here is the best statistical analysis I can come up with for just those four bucks....

Missouri opened deer season in 1934 with 519 antlered bucks killed. In the past couple years they have averaged ~135,000 antlered bucks. Groundsize mentioned Mitch set the records at 9 and 12 years old, which would be around 1959 and 1962. Assuming a linear progression in antlered deer killed between 1934 and 1959, the 1959 antlered buck harvest would be around 39,144. Between 1934 and 1959 a total of roughly 515,619 antlered bucks would have been harvested. So the approximate odds, all things considered equal, of a hunter shooting a state record buck in 1959 would be roughly 1/515,619. A couple years later, those odds would be about 1/642,321. The odds of the SAME person shooting both bucks would be about 1/331,192,000. 

I can't find Michigan stats back past 1963, so lets just look at Michigan during that time frame. The state has averaged roughly 170,000 antlered deer harvested since then. Between 1963 and 1985, the year I believe Mitch shot his Michigan record, that would mean about 3,910,000 deer were harvested, and he shot the biggest typical of them all. For the same person to have shot both Missouri records, and then the Michigan record, all things considered equal, we are talking the odds of about 1/1.29781E15. 

NOW. For the most rare of them all, the world record typical buck. Harvest stats for that huge of an area of that amount of a time are impossible to find. Last year roughly 3,000,000 antlered bucks were shot in the U.S. alone. In 1934 that number was around 6,000. Assuming a linear growth in harvests, that would put the average at 1,503,000 antlered bucks alone, per year. Something along the lines of 130 million antlered bucks shot. To have shot the biggest buck of them all, a roughly 1/130,000,000 chance, on top of the 1/1.298781E15 odds of your previous records, I can't even compute. I don't have a super computer to figure that stuff. You are talking one in trillions and trillions. 

Granted, there are non-typical bucks shot that make up a percentage of these harvests and should be excluded. Its impossible to find stats that show what % of bucks harvested are non-typical, but we know its a rather small percentage. Even if its, say 20% of all bucks, and he is the king of just the typical bucks, you still come to the odds of 1/trillions and trillions. If you assume he is God's gift to bow hunting and he is something like 1,000 times more likely to harvest a trophy buck compared to the next Joe Schmo, the odds are still 1 out of trillions and trillions.

In DNA analysis they come up with numbers like, you are the father with 99.9999975% likelyhood. And its taken as a certainty in court of law. Statistical analysis of his 4 record deer alone, done on a real super computer with more advanced calculations would certainly show a similar likelyhood that there was nefarious activity associated with otherwise such incredibly long odds. I'm sure the guy is a great hunter, I have no emotional attachments to him holding a record I never will, but math don't lie.


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Exactly. If you owned that deer and all of a sudden it is on the cover of 4 magazines and in 10 newspapers I am thinking you might speak up.


Unless he was somehow in on it. TD claims it was private so it's possible. Just as possible as it being 100% legitimate.


----------



## sureshot006

Ieatshrooms said:


> After hearing Mitch broke the Missouri state record twice as a kid, my math alarm has been going off in my head. We are supposed to believe that a guy shot 2 missouri state record bucks, 1 michigan state record, and then a world record- all in one lifetime. Here is the best statistical analysis I can come up with for just those four bucks....
> 
> Missouri opened deer season in 1934 with 519 antlered bucks killed. In the past couple years they have averaged ~135,000 antlered bucks. Groundsize mentioned Mitch set the records at 9 and 12 years old, which would be around 1959 and 1962. Assuming a linear progression in antlered deer killed between 1934 and 1959, the 1959 antlered buck harvest would be around 39,144. Between 1934 and 1959 a total of roughly 515,619 antlered bucks would have been harvested. So the approximate odds, all things considered equal, of a hunter shooting a state record buck in 1959 would be roughly 1/515,619. A couple years later, those odds would be about 1/642,321. The odds of the SAME person shooting both bucks would be about 1/331,192,000.
> 
> I can't find Michigan stats back past 1963, so lets just look at Michigan during that time frame. The state has averaged roughly 170,000 antlered deer harvested since then. Between 1963 and 1985, the year I believe Mitch shot his Michigan record, that would mean about 3,910,000 deer were harvested, and he shot the biggest typical of them all. For the same person to have shot both Missouri records, and then the Michigan record, all things considered equal, we are talking the odds of about 1/1.29781E15.
> 
> NOW. For the most rare of them all, the world record typical buck. Harvest stats for that huge of an area of that amount of a time are impossible to find. Last year roughly 3,000,000 antlered bucks were shot in the U.S. alone. In 1934 that number was around 6,000. Assuming a linear growth in harvests, that would put the average at 1,503,000 antlered bucks alone, per year. Something along the lines of 130 million antlered bucks shot. To have shot the biggest buck of them all, a roughly 1/130,000,000 chance, on top of the 1/1.298781E15 odds of your previous records, I can't even compute. I don't have a super computer to figure that stuff. You are talking one in trillions and trillions.
> 
> Granted, there are non-typical bucks shot that make up a percentage of these harvests and should be excluded. Its impossible to find stats that show what % of bucks harvested are non-typical, but we know its a rather small percentage. Even if its, say 20% of all bucks, and he is the kind of just the typical bucks, you still come to the odds of 1/trillions and trillions. If you assume he is God's gift to bow hunting and he is something like 1,000 times more likely to harvest a trophy buck compared to the next Joe Schmo, the odds are still 1 out of trillions and trillions.
> 
> In DNA analysis they come up with numbers like, you are the father with 99.9999975% likelyhood. And its taken as a certainty in court of law. Statistical analysis of his 4 record deer alone, done on a real super computer with more advanced calculations would certainly show a similar likelyhood that there was nefarious activity associated with otherwise such incredibly long odds. I'm sure the guy is a great hunter, I have no emotional attachments to him holding a record I never will, but math don't lie.


That is a good summation of why I question how it is that he and only he can kill these records, and if he isn't there, they must die of old age.


----------



## DirtySteve

sureshot006 said:


> Unless he was somehow in on it. TD claims it was private so it's possible. Just as possible as it being 100% legitimate.


Not buying it. The idea of a deer that big existing and only 2 people knowing about it to cover up the story is way more improbable than a guy shooting a legit world record.


----------



## John Hine

Rise oh mighty horse so that I may once again beat you to a slow & miserable death!!💩💩


----------



## sureshot006

DirtySteve said:


> Not buying it. The idea of a deer that big existing and only 2 people knowing about it to cover up the story is way more improbable than a guy shooting a legit world record.


I dunno. Maybe? Unless they were somehow both in on it. Kinda far fetched though.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ieatshrooms said:


> After hearing Mitch broke the Missouri state record twice as a kid, my math alarm has been going off in my head. We are supposed to believe that a guy shot 2 missouri state record bucks, 1 michigan state record, and then a world record- all in one lifetime. Here is the best statistical analysis I can come up with for just those four bucks....
> 
> Missouri opened deer season in 1934 with 519 antlered bucks killed. In the past couple years they have averaged ~135,000 antlered bucks. Groundsize mentioned Mitch set the records at 9 and 12 years old, which would be around 1959 and 1962. Assuming a linear progression in antlered deer killed between 1934 and 1959, the 1959 antlered buck harvest would be around 39,144. Between 1934 and 1959 a total of roughly 515,619 antlered bucks would have been harvested. So the approximate odds, all things considered equal, of a hunter shooting a state record buck in 1959 would be roughly 1/515,619. A couple years later, those odds would be about 1/642,321. The odds of the SAME person shooting both bucks would be about 1/331,192,000.
> 
> I can't find Michigan stats back past 1963, so lets just look at Michigan during that time frame. The state has averaged roughly 170,000 antlered deer harvested since then. Between 1963 and 1985, the year I believe Mitch shot his Michigan record, that would mean about 3,910,000 deer were harvested, and he shot the biggest typical of them all. For the same person to have shot both Missouri records, and then the Michigan record, all things considered equal, we are talking the odds of about 1/1.29781E15.
> 
> NOW. For the most rare of them all, the world record typical buck. Harvest stats for that huge of an area of that amount of a time are impossible to find. Last year roughly 3,000,000 antlered bucks were shot in the U.S. alone. In 1934 that number was around 6,000. Assuming a linear growth in harvests, that would put the average at 1,503,000 antlered bucks alone, per year. Something along the lines of 130 million antlered bucks shot. To have shot the biggest buck of them all, a roughly 1/130,000,000 chance, on top of the 1/1.298781E15 odds of your previous records, I can't even compute. I don't have a super computer to figure that stuff. You are talking one in trillions and trillions.
> 
> Granted, there are non-typical bucks shot that make up a percentage of these harvests and should be excluded. Its impossible to find stats that show what % of bucks harvested are non-typical, but we know its a rather small percentage. Even if its, say 20% of all bucks, and he is the king of just the typical bucks, you still come to the odds of 1/trillions and trillions. If you assume he is God's gift to bow hunting and he is something like 1,000 times more likely to harvest a trophy buck compared to the next Joe Schmo, the odds are still 1 out of trillions and trillions.
> 
> In DNA analysis they come up with numbers like, you are the father with 99.9999975% likelyhood. And its taken as a certainty in court of law. Statistical analysis of his 4 record deer alone, done on a real super computer with more advanced calculations would certainly show a similar likelyhood that there was nefarious activity associated with otherwise such incredibly long odds. I'm sure the guy is a great hunter, I have no emotional attachments to him holding a record I never will, but math don't lie.


What you aren't thinking about is the number of people who actually entered a deer in a record book back in the 70's. Especially for bow hunting. There were so few that just getting a deer period probably put you in the running. My dads buddy growing up had the state record archery non typical for awhile at one point. It was shortlived but I am fairly certain it was just because of lack of entries.


----------



## A.M. General

Bucman said:


> I personally know a guy with 3-180"+ and 3-200" in the last 15 years. He don't got no game ranch! I haven't checked his rap sheet and he's not Mitch.


What county?


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> After hearing Mitch broke the Missouri state record twice as a kid, my math alarm has been going off in my head. We are supposed to believe that a guy shot 2 missouri state record bucks, 1 michigan state record, and then a world record- all in one lifetime. Here is the best statistical analysis I can come up with for just those four bucks....
> 
> Missouri opened deer season in 1934 with 519 antlered bucks killed. In the past couple years they have averaged ~135,000 antlered bucks. Groundsize mentioned Mitch set the records at 9 and 12 years old, which would be around 1959 and 1962. Assuming a linear progression in antlered deer killed between 1934 and 1959, the 1959 antlered buck harvest would be around 39,144. Between 1934 and 1959 a total of roughly 515,619 antlered bucks would have been harvested. So the approximate odds, all things considered equal, of a hunter shooting a state record buck in 1959 would be roughly 1/515,619. A couple years later, those odds would be about 1/642,321. The odds of the SAME person shooting both bucks would be about 1/331,192,000.
> 
> I can't find Michigan stats back past 1963, so lets just look at Michigan during that time frame. The state has averaged roughly 170,000 antlered deer harvested since then. Between 1963 and 1985, the year I believe Mitch shot his Michigan record, that would mean about 3,910,000 deer were harvested, and he shot the biggest typical of them all. For the same person to have shot both Missouri records, and then the Michigan record, all things considered equal, we are talking the odds of about 1/1.29781E15.
> 
> NOW. For the most rare of them all, the world record typical buck. Harvest stats for that huge of an area of that amount of a time are impossible to find. Last year roughly 3,000,000 antlered bucks were shot in the U.S. alone. In 1934 that number was around 6,000. Assuming a linear growth in harvests, that would put the average at 1,503,000 antlered bucks alone, per year. Something along the lines of 130 million antlered bucks shot. To have shot the biggest buck of them all, a roughly 1/130,000,000 chance, on top of the 1/1.298781E15 odds of your previous records, I can't even compute. I don't have a super computer to figure that stuff. You are talking one in trillions and trillions.
> 
> Granted, there are non-typical bucks shot that make up a percentage of these harvests and should be excluded. Its impossible to find stats that show what % of bucks harvested are non-typical, but we know its a rather small percentage. Even if its, say 20% of all bucks, and he is the king of just the typical bucks, you still come to the odds of 1/trillions and trillions. If you assume he is God's gift to bow hunting and he is something like 1,000 times more likely to harvest a trophy buck compared to the next Joe Schmo, the odds are still 1 out of trillions and trillions.
> 
> In DNA analysis they come up with numbers like, you are the father with 99.9999975% likelyhood. And its taken as a certainty in court of law. Statistical analysis of his 4 record deer alone, done on a real super computer with more advanced calculations would certainly show a similar likelyhood that there was nefarious activity associated with otherwise such incredibly long odds. I'm sure the guy is a great hunter, I have no emotional attachments to him holding a record I never will, but math don't lie.


The video states some record his MO bucks were. What category or whatever I have zero clue. Maybe a kid category for all I know. But in the video interview he did state that.

edit: @bowhunter426 stated the years and categories.


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> Not sure I follow the deal he signed with Hansen. One the one hand, why didn't he tell Hansen to go pound salt? If he doesn't want to enter it so what. Be true to himself. What's Hansen going to sue him for? He could countersue Hansen for libel, whatever.
> If he got money from Hansen not to enter it makes sense. Except he could make a lot more money entering it himself.


Because Rompola was claiming it was a world record but not having it officially scored/entered, it was affecting Hansons (and his sponsors) the ability to profit. People were holding off on booking Hanson for speaking engagements and endorsements if there was a new world record out there.

The contract used to be available on the buck forage oats website. Part of the contract mentioned "good and valuable consideration" which could mean Rompola was paid off to go away.


----------



## Bucman

A.M. General said:


> What county?


Nunya


----------



## Radar420

Ieatshrooms said:


> And then another state record (Michigan) with far more hunters and book entries, and then a national record....
> 
> One or two of them alone is easy to believe. All 4 together, smells like poop.


I always find the Rompola story fascinating.

The thing I have trouble wrapping my head around is the fact that he has numerous bucks from above the rifle line in several different counties that make either the B&C awards or all time list.

Reading the 2 Smith pieces I posted earlier, he has the 208" from Missouri, 213" Michigan "record," 181" former archery record, and then at least 11 more bucks that range in score from the 160s-198". Plus numerous bucks in the 140+ range. How does one person have time to travel from Clare to the UP to find so many trophy class bucks let alone bucks that make B&C? There were a couple times it was mentioned that people invite him to kill free range trophy bucks - I don't really understand this line of thinking but I'm pretty sure Eberhart has mentioned being invited to kill big bucks so it must be a thing.


----------



## A.M. General

Bucman said:


> Nunya



I mean if it's southern lower, definitely plausible. I have buddies in Battle Creek every year that take 140+ bucks and flirt with the much larger ones


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Radar420 said:


> I always find the Rompola story fascinating.
> 
> The thing I have trouble wrapping my head around is the fact that he has numerous bucks from above the rifle line in several different counties that make either the B&C awards or all time list.
> 
> Reading the 2 Smith pieces I posted earlier, he has the 208" from Missouri, 213" Michigan "record," 181" former archery record, and then at least 11 more bucks that range in score from the 160s-198". Plus numerous bucks in the 140+ range. How does one person have time to travel from Clare to the UP to find so many trophy class bucks let alone bucks thatmak B&C? There were a couple times it was mentioned that people invite him to kill free range trophy bucks - I don't really understand this line of thinking but I'm pretty sure Eberhart has mentioned being invited to kill big bucks so it must be a thing.


I am pertty much of the same belief. The statistics don't make sense. Regardless of how good of a hunter a guy is. Like it was casually mentioned how he shot a 9 point that was "bigger than he first thought" before shooting his world record buck. That 9 point went 168"??? So he basically shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks in the history of the county on one parcel of land in the same year? 0% chance. Unless those bucks came off a deer farm, or were given some sort of supplements (steroids). The odds of 2 free ranging deer on the same property that are some of the biggest in the county's history (and entire are for that matter) at the same time? Zero. It has nothing to do with how good of a hunter he is, it has everything to do with the odds and statistics of the deer even existing at the same time and place. And yet, he runs into them regularly. Then disappears when he could make hundreds of thousands of dollars from the buck if its legit? None of it makes sense to me.


----------



## pgpn123

Radar420 said:


> Because Rompola was claiming it was a world record but not having it officially scored/entered, it was affecting Hansons (and his sponsors) the ability to profit. People were holding off on booking Hanson for speaking engagements and endorsements if there was a new world record out there.
> 
> The contract used to be available on the buck forage oats website. Part of the contract mentioned "good and valuable consideration" which could mean Rompola was paid off to go away.


That's my point. Why should Mitch care if it's affecting Hansens ability to profit? Maybe Mitch should apologize for shooting a bigger buck.

If he took money to be quiet, why not make MUCH more money and enter it?


----------



## Groundsize

Groundsize said:


> The Dustin huff buck won’t even be put in B&C since it’s a cross bow kill and it could be the second largest typical ever in the books. Sounds like a problem


I am mistaken. B&C does except cross bow kills and entries.


----------



## bowhunter426

Ieatshrooms said:


> I am pertty much of the same belief. The statistics don't make sense. Regardless of how good of a hunter a guy is. Like it was casually mentioned how he shot a 9 point that was "bigger than he first thought" before shooting his world record buck. That 9 point went 168"??? So he basically shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks in the history of the county on one parcel of land in the same year? 0% chance. Unless those bucks came off a deer farm, or were given some sort of supplements (steroids). The odds of 2 free ranging deer on the same property that are some of the biggest in the county's history (and entire are for that matter) at the same time? Zero. It has nothing to do with how good of a hunter he is, it has everything to do with the odds and statistics of the deer even existing at the same time and place. And yet, he runs into them regularly. Then disappears when he could make hundreds of thousands of dollars from the buck if its legit? None of it makes sense to me.


Statistics? Maybe preconceived probabilities based on your opinion but there are no statistics in what you are posting.


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> I am pertty much of the same belief. The statistics don't make sense. Regardless of how good of a hunter a guy is. Like it was casually mentioned how he shot a 9 point that was "bigger than he first thought" before shooting his world record buck. That 9 point went 168"??? So he basically shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks in the history of the county on one parcel of land in the same year? 0% chance. Unless those bucks came off a deer farm, or were given some sort of supplements (steroids). The odds of 2 free ranging deer on the same property that are some of the biggest in the county's history (and entire are for that matter) at the same time? Zero. It has nothing to do with how good of a hunter he is, it has everything to do with the odds and statistics of the deer even existing at the same time and place. And yet, he runs into them regularly. Then disappears when he could make hundreds of thousands of dollars from the buck if its legit? None of it makes sense to me.


You do know a 157” was shot there this past fall correct? A clean typical and wide. For a 157” to get to 168” add an inch on the tines or have giant brows. Kinda easy to figure out.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Groundsize said:


> You do you a 157” was shot there this past fall correct? A clean typical and wide. For a 157” to get to 168” ad an inch on the tines or have giant brows. Kinda easy to figure out.


Ok, ONE deer, from one hunter of thousands, that is still 11" short of the smallest one shot by one guy one on parcel of land in one year. I have no idea how that even remotely compares to shooting a 168" and 213" buck on the same parcel of land.


----------



## Radar420

pgpn123 said:


> That's my point. Why should Mitch care if it's affecting Hansens ability to profit? Maybe Mitch should apologize for shooting a bigger buck.
> 
> If he took money to be quiet, why not make MUCH more money and enter it?


I'd imagine Rompola could be sued for libel for claiming a world record that isn't. 

"Libel is *a method of defamation expressed by print*, writing, pictures, signs, effigies, or any communication embodied in physical form that is injurious to a person's reputation, exposes a person to public hatred, contempt or ridicule, or injures a person in his/her business or profession."

If you read the Smith articles, he claims Mitch is wired different and didn't want/need the extra attention. He could've potentially taken a payoff just so the whole thing would go away and he'd be left alone (good luck - 20yrs later still talking about it)


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Radar420 said:


> I'd imagine Rompola could be sued for libel for claiming a world record that isn't.
> 
> "Libel is *a method of defamation expressed by print*, writing, pictures, signs, effigies, or any communication embodied in physical form that is injurious to a person's reputation, exposes a person to public hatred, contempt or ridicule, or injures a person in his/her business or profession."
> 
> If you read the Smith articles, he claims Mitch is wired different and didn't want/need the extra attention. He could've potentially taken a payoff just so the whole thing would go away and he'd be left alone (good luck - 20yrs later still talking about it)


That is the other aspect that makes zero sense....we always hear how he didn't want fame and blah blah blah....but willingly posed for the cover of woods and water with the buck? And was happy to show it off as the potential world record, at first? None of it makes sense.


----------



## sureshot006

Ieatshrooms said:


> Ok, ONE deer, from one hunter of thousands, that is still 11" short of the smallest one shot by one guy one on parcel of land in one year. I have no idea how that even remotely compares to shooting a 168" and 213" buck on the same parcel of land.


168 is just a c-hair shy of 213 dontcha know...


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Tell ya what, I'm about to start taping some antlers together for my next world record buck because people will believe just about anything! I wonder how much Milo will pay me to keep me quiet and how many hunting forum threads I can star in 25 years from now....


----------



## bowhunter426

The way I look at this situation, there are 2 possible scenarios

Either, Mitch must be the best poacher or cheat in the world. Record after Record openly talking and sharing and not a single one in 2 states has been proven to be a fraud. Maybe Epstien knew his secrets? Loose lips sink ships and for nothing to surface in 50 years is incredible. Maybe he is DB Cooper as well . He jumped out of the plane in 1971 and maybe moved to GTC and purchased land under the guise of a wealthy banker for a private hunting resort.


Or he is legit.


----------



## pgpn123

Radar420 said:


> I'd imagine Rompola could be sued for libel for claiming a world record that isn't.
> 
> "Libel is *a method of defamation expressed by print*, writing, pictures, signs, effigies, or any communication embodied in physical form that is injurious to a person's reputation, exposes a person to public hatred, contempt or ridicule, or injures a person in his/her business or profession."
> 
> If you read the Smith articles, he claims Mitch is wired different and didn't want/need the extra attention. He could've potentially taken a payoff just so the whole thing would go away and he'd be left alone (good luck - 20yrs later still talking about it)


I would think Mitch would only have to say 'if I entered it'. I don't think you can be sued if it's true. 

Taking some money but not the jackpot is just another head scratcher.


----------



## sureshot006

bowhunter426 said:


> The way I look at this situation, there are 2 possible scenarios
> 
> Either, Mitch must be the best poacher or cheat in the world. Record after Record openly talking and sharing and not a single one in 2 states has been proven to be a fraud. Maybe Epstien knew his secrets? Loose lips sink ships and for nothing to surface in 50 years is incredible. Maybe he is DB Cooper as well . He jumped out of the plane in 1971 and maybe moved to GTC and purchased land under the guise of a wealthy banker for a private hunting resort.
> 
> 
> Or he is legit.


His record is pretty f'n sketchy. Doesn't mean the deer are fakes, but adds to doubt.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ieatshrooms said:


> That is the other aspect that makes zero sense....we always hear how he didn't want fame and blah blah blah....but willingly posed for the cover of woods and water with the buck? And was happy to show it off as the potential world record, at first? None of it makes sense.


I dont think the picture he took that was shown in all the newpaper articles and on cover of woods n water was taken for a magazine. Pretty sure woodsnwater would have had him take that head net off that made it look like a womens showercap.


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Bucman said:


> I personally know a guy with 3-180"+ and 3-200" in the last 15 years. He don't got no game ranch! I haven't checked his rap sheet and he's not Mitch.


Is he from Michigan?


----------



## bjacobs

bucko12pt said:


> That’s a long way from proof that’s where the deer came from.
> 
> Our camp is just a few miles from where you’re describing and was there in 1998 and I’m not aware of a deer pen there back then, so it must have been well hidden.


Maybe you are in on it too........ The plot thickens.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

DirtySteve said:


> Do you feel the same way about Dan infalt or John Eberhardt? I read a stat once about Eberhardt. He decided at one point to start bowhunting out of state the week of nov 15th. In 21 weeks of out of state trips he killed 19 pope & young bucks across multiple states. Seems like pretty unlikely odds. New areas, weather issues etc.. seems like the stars would really have to align to achieve that type of success. I don't question that he did it.
> 
> Look at the team of guys on THP with all the week long trips they do and the minimal success they have had collectively this season.


Again, Pope and Young class bucks are one thing, state record bucks are a completely different story. A couple hundred pope and youngers are killed routinely in states in one year. A state record is one freakin buck over the recorded history of whitetail hunting for that state (or world in Rompolas case). Its like comparing a great high school baseball player to Nolan Ryan. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Bucman

Calhoun Archer said:


> Is he from Michigan?


Not sure of his ancestry! lol


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> If memory serves me right, Rampolla was sponsored by many companies. Scent Lock was probably one of them. How many hunters do you guys know that seek out company sponsorships for no other reason but because they allegedly killed some big bucks?


Dude, do you actually believe the BS you post?
How old were you in 1998 when RAMPOLLA killed his deer?


----------



## Waif

Radar420 said:


> Here's a couple random questions I have regarding the Rompola legend.
> 
> For the traditional archers, I'm pretty sure I read that Rompola shot his first Missouri record at 9yrs old using a 50lb recurve - is it reasonable for a 9yr old to use a 50lb recurve? (I have no idea one way or the other.)
> 
> How many B&C bucks have 30" inside spreads and how many of those are typicals?


Reasonable bow weight?
Kinda depends on who is drawing it and how long they been drawing , don't it?

King archery when it was on S.Division , the youngest son (late teens if that old then(?) I watched draw a hundred pound recurve more than once.

I was drawing under forty with a recurve into my late teens still. But it was very little effort after a decade plus of drawing bows. Hold it a long time or longer if desired. Just didn't have a stronger bow.


----------



## DirtySteve

Ieatshrooms said:


> Again, Pope and Young class bucks are one thing, state record bucks are a completely different story. A couple hundred pope and youngers are killed routinely in states in one year. A state record is one freakin buck over the recorded history of whitetail hunting for that state (or world in Rompolas case). Its like comparing a great high school baseball player to Nolan Ryan. Apples and oranges.


We were talking statistics. I would believe it would be more improbable to kill 19 pope & youngs in a row in new areas with limited time vs two state records in one well known area where you can hunt all season long.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> How about just leaving Mitch out of it for a second. So for this buck to be faked, a panel of official scorers and one of leading deer hunting publications in "Deer and Deer Hunting" magazine were all in on it? They picked this guy to prop up? Or, Mitch was such a criminal mastermind with his background in shoe photography and mail fraud that he could dupe people that actually handled the rack?
> 
> And as far as the argument about 200" bucks and where they come from. They are rare freaks of nature. They do not routinely come from anywhere, yet can pop up on occasion wherever. There is not a place in the whitetails range where if healthy, anyone can claim it to be impossible. That is a silly argument, IMO.


Nobody has said impossible, have they?


----------



## Dish7

Bucman said:


> Hell look at this thread after 20 years. Just think what it was like back then when it was fresh. as far as kiliing 2 giants in one place, why not? If one can reach maturity others will learn that spot and use it also, and at the same time.





Ieatshrooms said:


> Its not about a buck reaching maturity. Its about 2 deer reaching maturity AND being complete genetic freaks for the entire area, at the same time and same place. If a guy kills 2 bucks that are in the top 3 for that county all time in the same year, same place...that is a statistical anomaly.


I've got pics of a hunter on my phone right now that killed two Booners this year on the same property. He killed 150" there last year.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Dude, do you actually believe the BS you post?
> How old were you in 1998 when RAMPOLLA killed his deer?


What exactly was BS about that post. I'm guessing I'm older than you based on your juvenile insults.


----------



## DirtySteve

Waif said:


> Reasonable bow weight?
> Kinda depends on who is drawing it and how long they been drawing , don't it?
> 
> King archery when it was on S.Division , the youngest son (late teens if that old then(?) I watched draw a hundred pound recurve more than once.
> 
> I was drawing under forty with a recurve into my late teens still. But it was very little effort after a decade plus of drawing bows. Hold it a long time or longer if desired. Just didn't have a stronger bow.


My 12 yr old cousin killed bucks with a 28lb bow. They were 1.5 yr old bucks but she was a tiny girl. Bet she only weighed 75 lbs herself back then.


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> Nobody has said impossible, have they?


Oh sorry pescy, statistically unlikely, lol. And yes it has been continuously said (not just in this thread) over the years that a deer like that couldn't come from that area.


----------



## sureshot006

Dish7 said:


> Oh sorry pescy, statistically unlikely, lol. And yes it has been continuously said (not just in this thread) over the years that a deer like that couldn't come from that area.


Get it right...


----------



## sureshot006

I can't believe all the sheep in this thread immediately believing it is true


----------



## bowhunter426

Radar420 said:


> Here's a couple random questions I have regarding the Rompola legend.
> 
> For the traditional archers, I'm pretty sure I read that Rompola shot his first Missouri record at 9yrs old using a 50lb recurve - is it reasonable for a 9yr old to use a 50lb recurve? (I have no idea one way or the other.)
> 
> How many B&C bucks have 30" inside spreads and how many of those are typicals?


I have a Bear Grizzly 45lb that was handed down to me when I was 8. The draw weight on a recurve is determined at around 28" of draw. Even today I don't have a 28" draw length so I am not pulling the full poundage. Not unbelievable that he was hunting with a 50lb recurve


----------



## Bucman

bowhunter426 said:


> I have a Bear Grizzly 45lb that was handed down to me when I was 8. The draw weight on a recurve is determined at around 28" of draw. Even today I don't have a 28" draw length so I am not pulling the full poundage. Not unbelievable that he was hunting with a 50lb recurve


Same here, I missed every deer I shot at with that pos.

Maybe it was me....point is I could shoot it at a young age and kill things that I hit, Like chickens


----------



## big buck 75

DirtySteve said:


> We were talking statistics. I would believe it would be more improbable to kill 19 pope & youngs in a row in new areas with limited time vs two state records in one well known area where you can hunt all season long.


You would be wrong. Big difference between world record and pope and young. Actually big difference between B&C and P&Y. In many states in the Midwest P&Y deer are not that hard to come by. I can’t speak for John and don’t know where he was hunting but It seems I read he hunted both Illinois and Kansas. Both states are well known for producing big deer on a national basis and attract out of state hunters, Grand Traverse county not so much.


----------



## big buck 75

Radar420 said:


> Here's a couple random questions I have regarding the Rompola legend.
> 
> For the traditional archers, I'm pretty sure I read that Rompola shot his first Missouri record at 9yrs old using a 50lb recurve - is it reasonable for a 9yr old to use a 50lb recurve? (I have no idea one way or the other.)
> 
> How many B&C bucks have 30" inside spreads and how many of those are typicals?


50lb recurve seem like a lot for a 9 year old, I shot a 45lb recurve at 12 and I wasn’t small. Not saying it couldn’t be done but seems like a lot. 30 inch spread would be rare.


----------



## bowhunter426

Bucman said:


> Same here, I missed every deer I shot at with that pos.
> 
> Maybe it was me....point is I could shoot it at a young age and kill things that I hit, Like chickens


I am pretty sure the deer could out run my arrows.


----------



## Hoytman5

big buck 75 said:


> You would be wrong. Big difference between world record and pope and young. Actually big difference between B&C and P&Y. In many states in the Midwest P&Y deer are not that hard to come by. I can’t speak for John and don’t know where he was hunting but It seems I read he hunted both Illinois and Kansas. Both states are well known for producing big deer on a national basis and attract out of state hunters, Grand Traverse county not so much.


You can't shoot world record bucks if you shoot them all as P&Y bucks!


----------



## big buck 75

Hoytman5 said:


> You can't shoot world record bucks if you shoot them all as P&Y bucks!


Yep, probably why I will never shoot a world record.


----------



## hypox

Can sure tell deer season is over. Major withdrawals going on here.


----------



## Radar420

Here's an interesting comparison with John Eberhart.

I think everyone would agree that John Eberhart is an accomplished hunter. He hunts all over the state but prefers zone 3 and has ~32 bucks in the CBM records. IIRC CBM minimums are 100" archery and 125" gun. I know from looking at the mounts and the corresponding CBM certificates in Jay's that John has several deer that are between 100-110". 

Conversely Mitch Rompola hunts above the rifle line. The "world record" buck was his 21st buck that made P&Y minimums. By 2004, he killed at least 11 more bucks that would make P&Y minimums.

So, Eberhart hunts all over the state but focuses on Zone 3 and has 32 CBM entries (100" minimum).

Mitch Rompola hunts mostly Zone 2 (some in the UP) and, as of 2004, had 32 bucks that would make P&Y (125" minimum)


----------



## Josh R

Sounds like he is a great hunter, the MJ of hunting!!


----------



## anagranite

Josh R said:


> Sounds like he is a great hunter, the MJ of hunting!!


Finally someone mentions MJ instead of LeBron


----------



## bjacobs

Josh R said:


> Sounds like he is a great hunter, the MJ of hunting!!


Or the Lebron.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> for obvious reasons, me being from Michigan, Mitch came up in conversation briefly but Milo is a true gentleman and had nothing negative to say.
> I believe it was he that breached the subject.


Excellent post! I imagine seeing that huge rack was just something special to see. Jealous


----------



## Groundsize

Tom22 said:


> Phew. Made # 800


Your welcome! You achieved something you might not ever again.


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> Ok, ONE deer, from one hunter of thousands, that is still 11" short of the smallest one shot by one guy one on parcel of land in one year. I have no idea how that even remotely compares to shooting a 168" and 213" buck on the same parcel of land.


Mark Drury does that every year and so do countless others. Don’t even say yea well in iowa of course because iowa holds very few records.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> What exactly was BS about that post. I'm guessing I'm older than you based on your juvenile insults.


It’s not just that post, it’s you’re entire body of work in this thread.


----------



## Hoytman5

hypox said:


> Can sure tell deer season is over. Major withdrawals going on here.


That and Rompola threads have more believable facts than covid threads.....


----------



## Hoytman5

Radar420 said:


> Here's an interesting comparison with John Eberhart.
> 
> I think everyone would agree that John Eberhart is an accomplished hunter. He hunts all over the state but prefers zone 3 and has ~32 bucks in the CBM records. IIRC CBM minimums are 100" archery and 125" gun. I know from looking at the mounts and the corresponding CBM certificates in Jay's that John has several deer that are between 100-110".
> 
> Conversely Mitch Rompola hunts above the rifle line. The "world record" buck was his 21st buck that made P&Y minimums. By 2004, he killed at least 11 more bucks that would make P&Y minimums.
> 
> So, Eberhart hunts all over the state but focuses on Zone 3 and has 32 CBM entries (100" minimum).
> 
> Mitch Rompola hunts mostly Zone 2 (some in the UP) and, as of 2004, had 32 bucks that would make P&Y (125" minimum)


I've heard Mitch has shot several more P&Y bucks since 2004. He told my friend that he shot one that was 140's this year.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Groundsize said:


> Mark Drury does that every year and so do countless others. Don’t even say yea well in iowa of course because iowa holds very few records.


NO THEY DON'T!!!

You guys keep passing off 150" bucks as 'the same' as a world record typical deer. Its not even a close comparison. Or even guys that travel from state to state shooting big ones that have been scouted for years. ONE PROPERTY, 2 OF THE 3 BIGGEST BUCKS KILLED IN THAT COUNTY IN HISTORY. 

Show me one other guy that shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks for any given county in any state in the U.S. within even a 3 year period- and I'll maybe start to buy the story.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> 168 is just a c-hair shy of 213 dontcha know...


It’s really not! You know the king buck went from the record 221 6/8 to 180” correct? All depends on the scoring system and if it’s scored a typical or not


----------



## throughtheice88

Something that still nags at me a bit is how people say Rompolas introverted personality and shyness very well may have lead him to not submitting the buck and falling off the face of the earth after all the attention and accusations. I'm not as knowledgeable on the subject as some so correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he used to publicly speak at seminars? Make videos? I think he had an endorsement or 2? Again, im genuinely asking. And if that is the case, how in the world can anyone say he's a recluse and doesn't like the attention?

If indeed it is all legit, maybe it's more likely he refused to submit it and behaved the way he did completely out of spite towards B and C and the other organizations? Sounds like there is an awful lot that went on that caused bad blood.


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> NO THEY DON'T!!!
> 
> You guys keep passing off 150" bucks as 'the same' as a world record typical deer. Its not even a close comparison. Or even guys that travel from state to state shooting big ones that have been scouted for years. ONE PROPERTY, 2 OF THE 3 BIGGEST BUCKS KILLED IN THAT COUNTY IN HISTORY.
> 
> Show me one other guy that shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks for any given county in any state in the U.S. within even a 3 year period- and I'll maybe start to buy the story.


Mark drury shot a 216” this year and a 190 7/8” this year alone and shot a 200” last year also.

Lee lokosky shot a 221” this year also in iowa and countless other giants on his tags this year.


----------



## Radar420

Hoytman5 said:


> I've heard Mitch has shot several more P&Y bucks since 2004. He told my friend that he shot one that was 140's this year.


It's the APRs up there


----------



## DirtySteve

Ieatshrooms said:


> NO THEY DON'T!!!
> 
> You guys keep passing off 150" bucks as 'the same' as a world record typical deer. Its not even a close comparison. Or even guys that travel from state to state shooting big ones that have been scouted for years. ONE PROPERTY, 2 OF THE 3 BIGGEST BUCKS KILLED IN THAT COUNTY IN HISTORY.
> 
> Show me one other guy that shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks for any given county in any state in the U.S. within even a 3 year period- and I'll maybe start to buy the story.


Seems like there was a guy in genessee county that had several top bucks for the county. His property and his neighbors property had killed a few. His neighbor was on the cover of woods water about 15 yrs ago. Anyone have the CBM pagefor genessee county?


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Groundsize said:


> Mark drury shot a 216” this year and a 190 7/8” this year alone and shot a 200” last year also.
> 
> Lee lokosky shot a 221” this year also in iowa and countless other giants on his tags.


And how do those compare to the all time record books for the respective counties? That is what matters when analyzing _consistent_ statistical outliers.


----------



## bowhunter426

Ieatshrooms said:


> NO THEY DON'T!!!
> 
> You guys keep passing off 150" bucks as 'the same' as a world record typical deer. Its not even a close comparison. Or even guys that travel from state to state shooting big ones that have been scouted for years. ONE PROPERTY, 2 OF THE 3 BIGGEST BUCKS KILLED IN THAT COUNTY IN HISTORY.
> 
> Show me one other guy that shot 2 of the 3 biggest bucks for any given county in any state in the U.S. within even a 3 year period- and I'll maybe start to buy the story.


Don Higgins?


----------



## Hoytman5

Radar420 said:


> It's the APRs up there


I may not believe everything about the Rompola Buck but you'll NEVER convince me APR's don't work. That's a fact!


----------



## Gamekeeper

DirtySteve said:


> Do you feel the same way about Dan infalt or John Eberhardt? I read a stat once about Eberhardt. He decided at one point to start bowhunting out of state the week of nov 15th. In 21 weeks of out of state trips he killed 19 pope & young bucks across multiple states. Seems like pretty unlikely odds. New areas, weather issues etc.. seems like the stars would really have to align to achieve that type of success. I don't question that he did it.
> 
> Look at the team of guys on THP with all the week long trips they do and the minimal success they have had collectively this season.


If you are a professional Deer Hunter, people will put you on big animals.

You cannot just throw a dart at a map without help and have reasonable odds of success.
Permission alone would eat up all of the hours that you needed for hunting.


----------



## Radar420

Groundsize said:


> Mark drury shot a 216” this year and a 190 7/8” this year alone and shot a 200” last year also.
> 
> Lee lokosky shot a 221” this year also in iowa and countless other giants on his tags this year.


Drurys own/lease 30,000 acres.

Lakoskys own 5000 acres.

I can't even keep all the stories straight so forgive me if I have the facts mixed up but I think Mitch killed 2 of the top 3 all time bucks killed in that county out of the same stand in the same year.

Now I don't believe this is impossible but highly improbable and would require certain circumstances for it to all come together. Down here in SE Mich in the upscale areas there's a mix of land that's no hunting or archery only and permission is very hard to secure so bucks grow old and big. Since TC has a lot of money floating around I could see areas like this existing up there. Someone more local would have a better idea if this is plausible.


----------



## Hoytman5

I like all this Iowa talk. I've never been there and have 2 points so this might help me decide on an area to hunt. This is where I miss Johnhunter!


----------



## Groundsize

Ieatshrooms said:


> Again, Pope and Young class bucks are one thing, state record bucks are a completely different story. A couple hundred pope and youngers are killed routinely in states in one year. A state record is one freakin buck over the recorded history of whitetail hunting for that state (or world in Rompolas case). Its like comparing a great high school baseball player to Nolan Ryan. Apples and oranges.


Pope and young bow entry is only 125” such small antlers if you think about it.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> I like all this Iowa talk. I've never been there and have 2 points so this might help me decide on an area to hunt. This is where I miss Johnhunter!


Come on down we can go to John’s house for a beer.


----------



## Night Moves

Groundsize said:


> Mark drury shot a 216” this year and a 190 7/8” this year alone and shot a 200” last year also.
> 
> Lee lokosky shot a 221” this year also in iowa and countless other giants on his tags this year.


I dont know about Drury nut Lokosky overstates the score on every deer I've seen. I just saw a new video of his where he claimed to kill a 180. It was a 9 point that may have been 150 to 160 max.


----------



## anagranite

throughtheice88 said:


> Something that still nags at me a bit is how people say Rompolas introverted personality and shyness very well may have lead him to not submitting the buck and falling off the face of the earth after all the attention and accusations. I'm not as knowledgeable on the subject as some so correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't he used to publicly speak at seminars? Make videos? I think he had an endorsement or 2? Again, im genuinely asking. And if that is the case, how in the world can anyone say he's a recluse and doesn't like the attention?
> 
> If indeed it is all legit, maybe it's more likely he refused to submit it and behaved the way he did completely out of spite towards B and C and the other organizations? Sounds like there is an awful lot that went on that caused bad blood.



I'm friends with the guy that chartered the record king salmon last year. He can attest to the amount of attention that comes with a record fish. He needed/wanted the attention to help his charter business and it was still stressful. 

Maybe social media has ruined introverts like Mitch. The amount of attention he received with the previous records wouldn't even compare to what a booner would warrant nowadays.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

Radar420 said:


> Drurys own/lease 30,000 acres.
> 
> Lakoskys own 5000 acres.
> 
> I can't even keep all the stories straight so forgive me if I have the facts mixed up but I think Mitch killed 2 of the top 3 all time bucks killed in that county out of the same stand in the same year.
> 
> Now I don't believe this is impossible but highly improbable and would require certain circumstances for it to all come together. Down here in SE Mich in the upscale areas there's a mix of land that's no hunting or archery only and permission is very hard to secure so bucks grow old and big. Since TC has a lot of money floating around I could see areas like this existing up there. Someone more local would have a better idea if this is plausible.


There are a few areas in town surrounded by closed public land and small residential parcels that have really big bucks. A few lucky guys have 10-20 acre parcels and get a crack at them.


----------



## jr28schalm

Radar420 said:


> It's the APRs up there


800 + posts and we finally hit the Apr button. Man this site has come along ways. Good to see hunters growing


----------



## Radar420

I have a new theory I'm going to throw out there, maybe @DEDGOOSE will chime in.

Mitch Rompola is actually a modern day PT Barnum and genius. Sure he could've made some coin by immediately having the world record recognized but he decided to play the long con. Intrigue and suspense has been building up for over 2 decades. On the 25th anniversary of the kill, Mitch is going to bring the antlers out of hiding and put the movie rights up for bid. The movie will come out on Hulu or something sometime in 2024 followed by a live scoring on pay-per-view. He'll make 100x what Hanson made on his buck and can probably turn his celebrity into a bid in the 2024 presidential race.


----------



## Radar420

jr28schalm said:


> 800 + posts and we finally hit the Apr button. Man this site has come along ways. Good to see hunters growing


Too bad they couldn't use Mitch in the promotional materials for the NW12 proposal - he'd be the poster child for a Booner behind every tree.

Now that I think about it I'm kind of disappointed he hasn't gotten a 250" out of the area yet with all the APRs and all 🤔


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> I dont know about Drury nut Lokosky overstates the score on every deer I've seen. I just saw a new video of his where he claimed to kill a 180. It was a 9 point that may have been 150 to 160 max.


So basically everyone is lying and misrepresenting their big bucks....unless it's their own 2.5 year old 7 pointer?...._Pure Michigan _


----------



## throughtheice88

Dish7 said:


> So basically everyone is lying and misrepresenting their big bucks....unless it's their own 2.5 year old 7 pointer?...._Pure Michigan _


Michigan definitely has the record for number of 130" 2.5 year olds shot


----------



## mustang72

jr28schalm said:


> 800 + posts and we finally hit the Apr button. Man this site has come along ways. Good to see hunters growing


Aprs fall under the biggest failure the dnr has ever implemented... if you hear about big bucks up north its a lie!!


----------



## sniper

Groundsize said:


> Your welcome! You achieved something you might not ever again.


Nice job Paul! Way to resurrect a thread in which now grown men are ready to throw haymakers at each other. Your like pulling us all together like Al Sharpton. For what it’s worth I’m on the BS train on this one. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5

Radar420 said:


> Too bad they couldn't use Mitch in the promotional materials for the NW12 proposal - he'd be the poster child for a Booner behind every tree.
> 
> Now that I think about it I'm kind of disappointed he hasn't gotten a 250" out of the area yet with all the APRs and all 🤔


Who says he hasn't....


----------



## sniper

Radar420 said:


> I have a new theory I'm going to throw out there, maybe @DEDGOOSE will chime in.
> 
> Mitch Rompola is actually a modern day PT Barnum and genius. Sure he could've made some coin by immediately having the world record recognized but he decided to play the long con. Intrigue and suspense has been building up for over 2 decades. On the 25th anniversary of the kill, Mitch is going to bring the antlers out of hiding and put the movie rights up for bid. The movie will come out on Hulu or something sometime in 2024 followed by a live scoring on pay-per-view. He'll make 100x what Hanson made on his buck and can probably turn his celebrity into a bid in the 2024 presidential race.


Or die 2 days later…. Lol. ..To harsh?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hoytman5

sniper said:


> Nice job Paul! Way to resurrect a thread in which now grown men are ready to throw haymakers at each other. Your like pulling us all together like Al Sharpton. For what it’s worth I’m on the BS train on this one. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


For a Rompola thread, I think it's been pretty civil. I mean, there hasn't even been one- your mama, joke thrown yet.


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> For a Rompola thread, I think it's been pretty civil. I mean, there hasn't even been one- your mama, joke thrown yet.


Yo mama is so fat her waist size is rompola buck!


----------



## DirtySteve

Mole Hill said:


> Remember that was for traditional archery which I'm guessing the majority on this site has never achieved. When the compound bows entered IMO the standard should have been higher and when crossbows are allowed it should be higher than the 125" minimum that was established for traditional archery.


Minimum requirements are set for whatever they need for membership dollars. Has little to do with how easy/hard the requirements are to meet. B&C, P&Y and SCI are conservation clubs. They do conservation work and support many programs. Their record book is a way to get members to pay their $30 in dues and grow their organization.


----------



## Hoytman5

throughtheice88 said:


> I've seen more pictures of yo mamas rack on the internet than Rompolas buck's rack!
> 
> Sorry, had to add one more.


Lol- Rompola’s so good I’ve seen pics of him holding your mama’s rack!

Sorry, last one for me. Soooo, about that Iowa public land….which unit is best?


----------



## Mole Hill

DirtySteve said:


> Minimum requirements are set for whatever they need for membership dollars. Has little to do with how easy/hard the requirements are to meet. B&C, P&Y and SCI are conservation clubs. They do conservation work and support many programs. Their record book is a way to get members to pay their $30 in dues and grow their organization.


Can't make any sense of your first 2 statements can you explain?


----------



## Chriss83

jr28schalm said:


> Do we need to add you to the 700 club. Or you there with different screen name


Nope. Very close. But not there. I don't consider anything I've ever killed to be big though really. They make me happy. I'm not good at letting the p and y ones go or even somewhat smaller which is my problem lol.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Radar420 said:


> I have a new theory I'm going to throw out there, maybe @DEDGOOSE will chime in.
> 
> Mitch Rompola is actually a modern day PT Barnum and genius. Sure he could've made some coin by immediately having the world record recognized but he decided to play the long con. Intrigue and suspense has been building up for over 2 decades. On the 25th anniversary of the kill, Mitch is going to bring the antlers out of hiding and put the movie rights up for bid. The movie will come out on Hulu or something sometime in 2024 followed by a live scoring on pay-per-view. He'll make 100x what Hanson made on his buck and can probably turn his celebrity into a bid in the 2024 presidential race.


Very plausible I love it , I would like to add he pairs with the Michigan Wildlife Conservancy as they trap and bring the first female lioness and her kits as a side show... Be like his Yak lady


----------



## Jerry Lamb

This would make an interesting movie. A lot of material to work with. Any writers in the house?


----------



## jr28schalm

Jerry Lamb said:


> This would make an interesting movie. A lot of material to work with. Any writers in the house?


@mbrewer .


----------



## Jerry Lamb

jr28schalm said:


> @mbrewer .


If we need the dirty stuff for it, you’re on speed dial for a writer’s credit.


----------



## hypox

What does yo mama and a Rompola buck have in common? 

They're both all about the inches.


----------



## John Hine

My momma says Rompala’s buck needed another year!!👀👀


----------



## Grandriverrat

sureshot006 said:


> Yo mama is so fat her waist size is rompola buck!


I really didn’t think that was funny. Leave mom’s out of all your insults. Your mama would be ashamed!!!!


----------



## sureshot006

Grandriverrat said:


> I really didn’t think that was funny. Leave mom’s out of all your insults. Your mama would be ashamed!!!!


It's okay. There's always someone that doesn't like a joke. Actual comedy is really suffering from people's sensitivity. It's kind of a shame


----------



## Josh R

How many P&Y and B&C bucks have came near the area of the Hansen buck? Someone with a book should be able to look up that


----------



## Radar420

Josh R said:


> How many P&Y and B&C bucks have came near the area of the Hansen buck? Someone with a book should be able to look up that


I don't know totals, but according to the Hanson story, he and a friend passed up a 160 class buck knowing the big one was still around and Milo killed a 170 class buck the year following the record buck.


----------



## Josh R

Radar420 said:


> I don't know totals, but according to the Hanson story, he and a friend passed up a 160 class buck knowing the big one was still around and Milo killed a 170 class buck the year following the record buck.


So he shot big bucks back to back years, huh


----------



## Grandriverrat

sureshot006 said:


> It's okay. There's always someone that doesn't like a joke. Actual comedy is really suffering from people's sensitivity. It's kind of a shame


Love a good comedy as well as anyone but mamas are special!😊


----------



## Grandriverrat

Grandriverrat said:


> Love a good comedy as well as anyone but mamas are special!😊


Got to keep it up so the one dude here can claim 700, 800 and maybe 900 post award! Any takes he is 900 here on this thread? I believe he is lurking in the background! Will find out soon.


----------



## 1morebite

This thread is entertaining so why not...
Your mama so fat Rompola ran around her twice and got lost!


----------



## bowhunter426

Josh R said:


> So he shot big bucks back to back years, huh


So where do 2 WR bucks have in common. Both has a 160s playmate


----------



## U of M Fan

Hoytman5 said:


> I like all this Iowa talk. I've never been there and have 2 points so this might help me decide on an area to hunt. This is where I miss Johnhunter!


I’ve got 2 points as well.


----------



## DirtySteve

Mole Hill said:


> Can't make any sense of your first 2 statements can you explain?


It was stated they should adjust the requirements to enter because early archery equipment was more primitive. The requirements will not change because they need membership. The requirement has little to do with the challenge of getting in. The more people that can meet the requirement the more members the organization will get. The gain nothing by raising a standard.


----------



## Groundsize

U of M Fan said:


> I’ve got 2 points as well.


I have 5 points and will be bow hunting by Lee and tiffs.


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> Why don’t you call your buddy up and go make a visit to Mitch’s house for a game of euker and some beers and get the skinny and feel that bone up for real. You could start it off by bringing him the run over newspaper in the plastic from the bottom of the driveway. Don’t leave with out pictures.


I hate playing euchre with Mitch, he always goes alone!

Ok- I’ve been on this thread too long and totally derailed it but it’s been good for a bunch of laughs tonight.


----------



## Groundsize

RMH said:


> Rompola saw your mama.
> 
> But nobody believes her.


Geeez look what the cat drug in! Threads contaminated now. 😎


----------



## hypox

The Rompola buck and yo mama ...only 1 got a full body mount.


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> I have 5 points and will be bow hunting by Lee and tiffs.


That’s awesome Paul! Public or private?


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> I hate playing euchre with Mitch, he always goes alone!
> Ok- I’ve been on this thread too long and totally derailed it but it’s been good for a bunch of laughs tonight.


Important question for us Michigan hunters. Do you see much during hunting season hunting at all? You said you hunt by him. Just curious if you ever see him walking out to hunt and if he has a bow or a cross bow now or whatever! He has to be retired by now.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> That’s awesome Paul! Public or private?


Private. I went there this December for the first gun season but the farmer put anhydrous sliced in the ground and I think it spooked all the deer away. He did that a week before I showed up. Anyways this year it is supposed to be all corn so it should be good for bow. Got me. My partners felt the land wasn’t good enough so they jumped ship and leased land in zone 4 3.5 hours west more. I didn’t want to do that.


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> Important question for us Michigan hunters. Do you see much during hunting season hunting at all? You said you hunt by him. Just curious if you ever see him walking out to hunt and if he has a bow or a cross bow now or whatever! He has to be retired by now.


Honestly, every time I drive by his house his truck never seems to have moved. I rarely see him outside anymore either but I guess he is still hunting but I’m not sure if it’s bow or x-bow.


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize

patharrison229 said:


> CNN just announced the want to question Rompola about his participation in the January 6th insurection!


You know a thread is hot when you join the site just to comment on said thread! Epic.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> You know a thread is hot when you join the site just to comment on said thread! Epic.


Ya 3 days ago. Potentially from Indiana no less.


----------



## Tron322

Waif said:


> King archery when it was on S.Division


Was that the one by kelloggsville park? I had family that grew up behind the hot and now a few businesses down if so.

Got my first bow from there when I was a kid, been trying hard to remember the name of it this week when I was talking to my boss about archery shops in Grand Rapids and how they went out of business and bummed me out having to use big box stores for archery stuff.


----------



## Waif

I don't recall the park.
King was in the 5000 block or a little North of it .Do know it was North of 76th and on the West side of the road. Been a while...

Online I see an M.King with a shop the other side of division called King Archery. 5010 S. Division. (616) 531-3530 
Might be the oldest son of the owner back in the early eighties. (?) 
I'm not saying it's still in business.

They were good folks.
The old man knew his stuff training Olympians
Which showed when he watched me hold and told me up or down (with no sights), and put me on the center of the target...( I didn't see him look at the target from where he stood to my distant left either.)
I confirmed later after using the same bow for many years that it was him , not the bow or myself causing that precise accuracy. L.o.l..


----------



## grouse25

sureshot006 said:


> Ya 3 days ago. Potentially from Indiana no less.


Or he’s Mitch Rompola! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F

Tron322 said:


> Was that the one by kelloggsville park? I had family that grew up behind the hot and now a few businesses down if so.
> 
> Got my first bow from there when I was a kid, been trying hard to remember the name of it this week when I was talking to my boss about archery shops in Grand Rapids and how they went out of business and bummed me out having to use big box stores for archery stuff.


Al and Bob’s Sport shop used to be on Division and 36th St area. It was there forever. Its now near US 131 76th st.


----------



## mustang72

BigWoods Bob said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


okay.. you keep spending 3.00 a gal for gas to see a bunch of spikes!


----------



## RMH

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BigWoods Bob

mustang72 said:


> okay.. you keep spending 3.00 a gal for gas to see a bunch of spikes!


What??? 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mustang72

BigWoods Bob said:


> What???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Big bucks behind every tree in zone 3 .. no reason to head north


----------



## BigWoods Bob

mustang72 said:


> Big bucks behind every tree in zone 3 .. no reason to head north


The sarcasm in your response tells me all I need to know. Have fun shooting whatever makes you happy. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mustang72

Come on fellas! I decide to do a little after season trolling and I catch the wrong members 🤔


----------



## sniper

mustang72 said:


> Come on fellas! I decide to do a little after season trolling and I catch the wrong members
> View attachment 809199
> View attachment 809200


Lol. Stang you and that filthy APR ridden county was done buck hunting by when this year??? 🤣
Congrats again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mustang72

sniper said:


> Lol. Stang you and that filthy APR ridden county was done buck hunting by when this year??? 🤣
> Congrats again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Oct/22 saw another shooter on 11/16...the struggle is real..


----------



## BigWoods Bob

mustang72 said:


> Aw come on... you don't want to debate aprs?


Nope. I've "lived with them" and without....Absolutely 100% KNOW they work. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## throughtheice88

I'd have to guess in areas with 4 on a side APRs, a lot of the folks that do actually follow it and pass that yearling 6 point end up shooting him the next year as a 2.5 8 point. Making that jump from 2.5 to 3.5 is the tricky part.


----------



## Bucman

Aprs?


----------



## Bucman

MPRs?


----------



## throughtheice88

Bucman said:


> MPRs?


Now you're just trying to push us closer to 1000  haha


----------



## Maple_Ridge

LOL


----------



## Bucman

throughtheice88 said:


> Now you're just trying to push us closer to 1000  haha


Cmon man,


----------



## Bucman

maybe


----------



## Bucman

maybe not


----------



## Bucman

You win a trip to TC if you get the 1000 post


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Free hunt too???


----------



## Bucman

I think hoytman volunteered a dbl saddle hunt also


----------



## Bucman

How many are ready to hit send?


----------



## Bucman

Wheres decoyslayer when you need a sling of posts


----------



## Bucman

1


----------



## Wasman2.

This flat lander has enjoyed reading this thread and dreaming of a rompola deer to stroll by during the season.


----------



## Bucman

I'm selling the hunt. Any bidders?


sorry for the dick move,ehh no i'm not


----------



## hypox

I farted


----------



## Wasman2.

Winner


----------



## Wasman2.

Wasman2. said:


> Winner



Too late... Back to work


----------



## Hoytman5

Bucman said:


> I think hoytman volunteered a dbl saddle hunt also


Yeah, with YO MAMA!


----------



## Forest Meister

Bucman said:


> I'm selling the hunt. Any bidders?
> 
> 
> sorry for the dick move,ehh no i'm not


Your world record has an asterisk attached. 36 posts are over 20 years old.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Bucman said:


> I'm selling the hunt. Any bidders?
> 
> 
> sorry for the dick move,ehh no i'm not


Ding , ding , ding! We have a winner! Atta boy . My money was on you all along! One for the record books that is factual. We all witnessed it.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Hoytman5 said:


> Yeah, with YO MAMA!


She would be disappointed with his dick moves as well! 😀 😀


----------



## Bucman

I got that many more bs posts in me FM no problem. 😂


----------



## Groundsize

Grandriverrat said:


> She would be disappointed with his dick moves as well! 😀 😀


How many bucks over 180 does Mitch have?


----------



## Grandriverrat

Groundsize said:


> How many bucks over 180 does Mitch have?


I must have missed something GS?


----------



## Bucksnbows

I have no idea what the truth is on this buck but my guess.......

If there was anything illegally done......
Let me repeat IF ......
It possibly was killed in an area closed to hunting. 
To me that could explain why it was able to get that big without anyone in the area knowing about it. 

But even that is a stretch. 


Maybe Mitch is just that good.


----------



## Grandriverrat

hypox said:


> I farted


That's all it takes to come in second!


----------



## bowhunter426

Bucksnbows said:


> I have no idea what the truth is on this buck but my guess.......
> 
> If there was anything illegally done......
> Let me repeat IF ......
> It possibly was killed in an area closed to hunting.
> To me that could explain why it was able to get that big without anyone in the area knowing about it.
> 
> But even that is a stretch.
> 
> 
> Maybe Mitch is just that good.


Like right around the Airport that is basically in his backyard?


----------



## jr28schalm

AARP


----------



## Grandriverrat

Wasman2. said:


> This flat lander has enjoyed reading this thread and dreaming of a rompola deer to stroll by during the season.


Being premature will get you nowhere with Hoytmans mama either! (post #999)


----------



## Groundsize

Bucksnbows said:


> I have no idea what the truth is on this buck but my guess.......
> 
> If there was anything illegally done......
> Let me repeat IF ......
> It possibly was killed in an area closed to hunting.
> To me that could explain why it was able to get that big without anyone in the area knowing about it.
> 
> But even that is a stretch.
> 
> 
> Maybe Mitch is just that good.


there are people in the area that supposedly seen the buck If memory is correct! Prior to Mitch shooting it.
@Hoytman5


----------



## DEDGOOSE

anagranite said:


> Been a long time since I heard Hawgs Unlimited. First time I went to Kansas we spent a fortune on that stuff. Apparently someone told us it was the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> We did go 4/4 on bucks but only one mature one.


Back in time in Galaxy far away and I took deer hunting seriously, it was just out on the market... Stuff imo worked pretty well, before cams were mainstream scrapes be worked multiplicity factor... 
There is something about the gland scent it's weird mix of vanilla and cherry Maybe??

All the stuff went down his daughter tried to keep the company going I believe she sold and it's now Buck Fever Synthetics... 

Imo when real scents started getting banned they should have sold the formula, who knows maybe they did.. 

Tried Tinks powerscrape a bit when buck fever was scarce, stuff was a wasn't the same...


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Groundsize said:


> I have 5 points and will be bow hunting by Lee and tiffs.


Who is Lee ?


----------



## welder72

The only thing I have to say about the Rompola buck is what I say about EVERY big buck someone kills besides me:
" He woulda been a good one next year"!


----------



## anagranite

welder72 said:


> The only thing I have to say about the Rompola buck is what I say about EVERY big buck someone kills besides me:
> " He woulda been a good one next year"!


I've read that the Rompola buck was 4.5 and I've also read it was 7.5 yrs old. Just like a lot of things about this story it isn't consistent.


----------



## welder72

I would LOVE to hear the opinion of someone like Tom Miranda or Jim Shockey on this subject.


----------



## Gamekeeper

BigWoods Bob said:


> Way back when this all was going on in 1998 or 1999, something came out about his Mail Fraud conviction.
> 
> Not sure this is what actually happened or not, however, if I remember correctly, the story was, his Mail Fraud conviction, stemmed from the fact that while he worked for the Postal Service, he apparently didn't deliver quite a bit of his assigned Route's mail-- more or less just dumped it.
> 
> The Story was, that he liked to spend SO much time in the woods scouting deer, that at times, he would just dump the mail for his route, and go scouting or hunting. Eventually, caught up with him, and the Mail Fraud conviction, was the result.
> 
> Again....this is what I heard back in the late 1990's....not sure if it's true or not, but it seems plausible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 Your reply almost sounds like you are saying that a federal crime really isn’t that big of a deal, and we should excuse it. That it’s just not that bad.

Clarify if that’s what you meant.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

BigWoods Bob said:


> Andre hunts in areas that are WAY more conducive to harvesting BIG deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Iowa definitely has better age structure and sex ratio overall. But it’s also been pointed out that Iowa doesn’t hold any of the top 20 bucks of all time. Same as Michigan.

Apparently northern Michigan has the potential to grow 215”+ NET typical deer. So we kinda have one up on Iowa in that aspect.😂


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Gamekeeper said:


> Your reply almost sounds like you are saying that a federal crime really isn’t that big of a deal, and we should excuse it. That it’s just not that bad.
> 
> Clarify if that’s what you meant.


It's was mostly junk mail anyway. I'll give him a pass for dumping mail and going hunting during the rut.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

welder72 said:


> I would LOVE to hear the opinion of someone like Tom Miranda or Jim Shockey on this subject.



If you go over to huntingbeast.com , Dan Infalt already weighed in recently


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Gamekeeper said:


> Your reply almost sounds like you are saying that a federal crime really isn’t that big of a deal, and we should excuse it. That it’s just not that bad.
> 
> Clarify if that’s what you meant.


Not excusing anything....just relating the story as I heard it, back in the day. Lighten up!!!


Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper

Here’s a pic I rustled up for Groundsize and the rest of the Mitch fan club. Circa 1996 or so, Mitch and a close neighbor friend eating popcorn and watching some old Bill Jordan vids. Ahhh the good ole pre controversy days. 












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grizzly Adams

wallhanger81 said:


> According to what he told Richard p Smith. He never had any intention on entering the buck in the record books. He said he had a falling out with the B n C except for a few guys he was friends with. He wanted it scored for him not for the record books. After 1988 he said he wasn't going to enter any more bucks in any record books. He said he contacted one news guy in TC that was a friend and that was it. Blew up after that and then came the jealous and the naysayers. Quite a sad story. He's a pro in my eyes. Very dedicated hunter.


He could just score it himself tho. 

Contacts one news guy huh... Lollll


----------



## bmoffit

HUBBHUNTER said:


> It's was mostly junk mail anyway. I'll give him a pass for dumping mail and going hunting during the rut.


Heck ya…I second the pass!!!


----------



## BigWoods Bob

bmoffit said:


> Heck ya…I second the pass!!!


You guys better be careful....I got called out, as condoning a Federal Crime, for simply telling the story!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5

BigWoods Bob said:


> You guys better be careful....I got called out, as condoning a Federal Crime, for simply telling the story!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve heard that version of the story too. Probably explains why I never got any of my Buckmasters magazines!


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Buckmasters...i used to get those. 

Until dad told me, he talked to a guy loading into a trailer, an 180" class whitetail that said it was on its way to be on the cover of a buckmasters mag.

Bummer....


----------



## Bowhunt

Hoytman5 said:


> I’ve heard that version of the story too. Probably explains why I never got any of my Buckmaster magazines!


“Buckmasters”…. Sure! 😂😂😂


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> I actually came upon a story of 2 monster muleys killed in California that was eerily similar to the Rompola story - guy killed 2 record book muleys 90 minutes apart in an area where they don't get very big. He tried to profit off of it but people found out that he bought the racks on ebay.
> 
> Click the link in the 1st post in this link for additional information:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biggest Loser - Fraud and Deception | General Hunting
> 
> 
> LAST EDITED ON Nov-21-09 AT 12:06PM (MST)[p] I recently started a thread I titled "The Biggest Loser" and shortly afterward the post disappeared. It was taken down at my request, as a Game Warden asked me to remove it until they could finish their investigation of the individual the post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monstermuleys.info


I remember a case like that in MI a while back where a guy entered a bunch of deer that he didn't shoot and had bought. Got caught later. I guess it is possible to fool CBM.


----------



## Groundsize

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I think Andre has multiple 200” deer. Mitch has one (that we know of). They kinda seem like similar guys though.


I thought Mitch had two over 200” and like 12 over booner status?


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I remember a case like that in MI a while back where a guy entered a bunch of deer that he didn't shoot and had bought. Got caught later. I guess it is possible to fool CBM.


You sign an affidavit stating you legaly followed all the clubs rules. Pope & Young used to reserve the rights to ask for a lie detector test. I would imagine the other organizations do as well. Most major fishing tournament circuits do random testing these days too. It is the main defense against cheats. If someone questions you they can require it.


----------



## Hoytman5

Bowhunt said:


> “Buckmasters”…. Sure! 😂😂😂


Buckmasters on the cover anyways!😜


----------



## Groundsize

welder72 said:


> I would LOVE to hear the opinion of someone like Tom Miranda or Jim Shockey on this subject.


Paid hunters! Should have zero opinion.


----------



## welder72

Groundsize said:


> Paid hunters! Should have zero opinion.


LOL!!!


----------



## cb2176

1,100!!!


----------



## Groundsize

7mmsendero said:


> Fine, I still don't believe there are 200" deer in Northwest Michigan. I grew up hunting here and I still love hunting here, but we barely have 150" deer in any numbers.
> 
> What's in it for you do defend this nonsense anyway? The whole thing is a complete embarrassment to hunting, it's the type of thing that just makes us all look bad.


I don’t think so! I think it’s great for Michigan and Michigan hunters actually. Mitch seems like a bad ass hunter who just don’t want to deal with any bull anymore. Who would blame him.


----------



## Botiz

Quick question, does anyone believe Indiana is capable of producing significant numbers of 200” whitetails?


----------



## Groundsize

Botiz said:


> Quick question, does anyone believe Indiana is capable of producing significant numbers of 200” whitetails?


Heck yes!


----------



## Botiz

Well apparently this is the first one that’s ever been killed there, the unseated champ was 195”. 

Only reason I asked the question was for all folks saying Michigan doesn’t. My point being, nowhere really does routinely.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Found a pic of Mitch headed to the cherry festival think this was 94 maybe 95?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

The flash powder is what got him caught lmao


----------



## jr28schalm

Whitetail_hunter said:


> The flash powder is what got him caught lmao


Wouldn't he burn his toes thou..


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

jr28schalm said:


> Wouldn't he burn his toes thou..


I heard there was a few brush fires too. Heard he may have uprgraged to a Polaroid....


----------



## sniper

Mitch is the Pete Rose of whitetail deer hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH

Groundsize said:


> I don’t think so! I think it’s great for Michigan and Michigan hunters actually. Mitch seems like a bad ass hunter who just don’t want to deal with any bull anymore. Who would blame him.


 I think Mitch sells upskirt vidoes to porn hub. How else could he afford to hunt those big bucks.....


----------



## Grandriverrat

I heard Hoytmans mama shot the new world record but he put her in a nursing home because she shot it with a Matthews bow. Told everyone she was crazy. Look it up on the internet!


----------



## Hoytman5

Grandriverrat said:


> I heard Hoytmans mama shot the new world record but he put her in a nursing home because she shot it with a Matthews bow. Told everyone she was crazy. Look it up on the internet!


True story….


----------



## Hoytman5

RMH said:


> I think Mitch sells upskirt vidoes to porn hub. How else could he afford to hunt those big bucks.....


I think the title is, “Bucks and Beavers”!


----------



## sniper

RMH said:


> I think Mitch sells upskirt vidoes to porn hub. How else could he afford to hunt those big bucks.....














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Groundsize

Botiz said:


> Well apparently this is the first one that’s ever been killed there, the unseated champ was 195”.
> 
> Only reason I asked the question was for all folks saying Michigan doesn’t. My point being, nowhere really does routinely.


I agree with what your saying but remember these are typical class whitetails not non typical.


----------



## RMH

sniper said:


> View attachment 809911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

Botiz said:


> Well apparently this is the first one that’s ever been killed there, the unseated champ was 195”.
> 
> Only reason I asked the question was for all folks saying Michigan doesn’t. My point being, nowhere really does routinely.


200+” non typicals are a lot more common than 200+” NET typicals. As a buck gets older the chances of him growing abnormal points increases dramatically. Those abnormal points result in heavy deductions when scoring as a typical. That’s why the non typical records are always so much higher than typical. Growing a clean 6x6 rack with minimal deductions is extremely rare.


----------



## Chriss83

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Found a pic of Mitch headed to the cherry festival think this was 94 maybe 95?
> 
> View attachment 809897


Is he snapping picture of hoyts mamma?


----------



## 7mmsendero

Botiz said:


> Quick question, does anyone believe Indiana is capable of producing significant numbers of 200” whitetails?


Absolutely, and that’s relevant when considering how it compares with southern Michigan. It’s irrelevant for NW Michigan.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Dish7 said:


> What's in it for you to call someone else a fraud with no proof other than hearsay and the fact that _you_ don't see big bucks in your area.
> 
> Fraud=your words, and I see mature bucks. In NW Michigan they run 120-130”. When I hunted Calhoun the mature bucks ran 160-180” or higher. I didn’t harvest any of the mature bucks in Calhoun, but a neighbor got one that had 17 points and scored in the 180’s. We had a good reference.
> 
> What’s in it for me? I already said it, to me this is a black eye for hunting. That’s my opinion, and I’d like to see future generations keep the right to hunt.
> 
> Couldn't you just say "nice buck"? LOL.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Hoytman5 said:


> Rompola's rack is realer than your mama's and handled by less men!
> 
> *with all due respect Mrs. Sureshot...


OH MY GOD!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## QDMAMAN

Groundsize said:


> I have 5 points and will be bow hunting by Lee and tiffs.


Your Legend grows! 😬🤣


----------



## QDMAMAN

sureshot006 said:


> Ya 3 days ago. Potentially from Indiana no less.


Huff?


----------



## Radar420

7mmsendero said:


> Fine, I still don't believe there are 200" deer in Northwest Michigan. I grew up hunting here and I still love hunting here, but we barely have 150" deer in any numbers.


I've always looked at it a bit different. It never made sense to me that the UP could produce 200" deer and the SLP could produce 200" deer but the NLP can't produce 200" deer. There was a time that Iron County led the state in B&C entries (not sure if that's still the case. BTW @Wild Thing I saw mention of a Dickinson County buck that scored 231 CBM but may not have been entered in B&C so there's always hope .)

There's been some research regarding soil quality and antler growth and a strong correlation has been discovered between soils classified as alfisols and antler growth - the more alfisols, the greater potential antler growth. If you look at the soil maps located here (soils) you'll notice that alfisols appear sporadically in the NWLP, large deposits in the SLP, and ironically very little in the UP (looks like almost 0 deposits in Iron County)


----------



## Bucman

Radar420 said:


> I've always looked at it a bit different. It never made sense to me that the UP could produce 200" deer and the SLP could produce 200" deer but the NLP can't produce 200" deer. There was a time that Iron County led the state in B&C entries (not sure if that's still the case. BTW @Wild Thing I saw mention of a Dickinson County buck that scored 231 CBM but may not have been entered in B&C so there's always hope .)
> 
> There's been some research regarding soil quality and antler growth and a strong correlation has been discovered between soils classified as alfisols and antler growth - the more alfisols, the greater potential antler growth. If you look at the soil maps located here (soils) you'll notice that alfisols appear sporadically in the NWLP, large deposits in the SLP, and ironically very little in the UP (looks like almost 0 deposits in Iron County)


Maybe explains a few things. I see places in illinois with 8' foot deep top soil.


----------



## mbrewer

Bucman said:


> Maybe explains a few things. I see places in illinois with 8' foot deep top soil.


No mystery there, good soil equal good development. In Michigan the best soils will generally be near the bottoms or flats and any E/W elevations will be magnets for buck travel, bedding, staging etc.

People not locked into specific locations would be wise to find the above conditions and study the **** out of how the local deer population use the terrain. 1000 times better than time spent questioning others peoples success in relation to their own. Especially if their own success disappoints.


----------



## Groundsize

QDMAMAN said:


> Your Legend grows! 😬🤣


I’m just trying to see a big RACK!


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Radar420 said:


> I've always looked at it a bit different. It never made sense to me that the UP could produce 200" deer and the SLP could produce 200" deer but the NLP can't produce 200" deer. There was a time that Iron County led the state in B&C entries (not sure if that's still the case. BTW @Wild Thing I saw mention of a Dickinson County buck that scored 231 CBM but may not have been entered in B&C so there's always hope .)
> 
> There's been some research regarding soil quality and antler growth and a strong correlation has been discovered between soils classified as alfisols and antler growth - the more alfisols, the greater potential antler growth. If you look at the soil maps located here (soils) you'll notice that alfisols appear sporadically in the NWLP, large deposits in the SLP, and ironically very little in the UP (looks like almost 0 deposits in Iron County)


I believe in the soil quality theory as amajor component to antler growth... Not that you hear about it anymore, but the black belt region of Bama...

Some of my old turkey hunting buddies had some major $$$$ paid $$$$$ for their big leases in the region, not club, big personal leases. They were habitat gurus were on nWTF get in the game show... They shot really big deer...


----------



## Bucman

mbrewer said:


> No mystery there, good soil equal good development. In Michigan the best soils will be generally be near the bottoms or flats and any E/W elevations will be magnets for buck travel, bedding, staging etc.
> 
> People not locked into specific locations would be wise to find the above conditions and study the **** out of how the local deer population use the terrain. 1000 times better than time spent questioning others peoples success in relation to their own. Especially if their own success disappoints.


Knowing the type of soil is a great benefit to look at. I searched the highest yielding soils for my trips out of state.


----------



## Groundsize

7mmsendero said:


> Absolutely, and that’s relevant when considering how it compares with southern Michigan. It’s irrelevant for NW Michigan.


 It not the UP? 200” deer have been shot in just about every county in Michigan.


----------



## mbrewer

Groundsize said:


> It not the UP? 200” deer have been shot in just about every county in Michigan.


Poorer soils don't prevent maximum growth potential, they delay it. The longer the delay the longer the odds are that a hunter will harvest a deer exhibiting it's full potential. 

This is pretty basic stuff. Excusing this reality is how hunters excuse themselves.


----------



## Waif

Radar420 said:


> I've always looked at it a bit different. It never made sense to me that the UP could produce 200" deer and the SLP could produce 200" deer but the NLP can't produce 200" deer. There was a time that Iron County led the state in B&C entries (not sure if that's still the case. BTW @Wild Thing I saw mention of a Dickinson County buck that scored 231 CBM but may not have been entered in B&C so there's always hope .)
> 
> There's been some research regarding soil quality and antler growth and a strong correlation has been discovered between soils classified as alfisols and antler growth - the more alfisols, the greater potential antler growth. If you look at the soil maps located here (soils) you'll notice that alfisols appear sporadically in the NWLP, large deposits in the SLP, and ironically very little in the UP (looks like almost 0 deposits in Iron County)


Crystal falls has had some eyepoppers.
Nearby Ontonagen too. Minerals exist. As has mining.
Migration could factor.
Silt and sediment in and along waterways too.

Great soil would sure help.
Winter stress /severity is the wild card today as succession waved goodbye to the slash , fires and second growth that covered lots of ground in the haydays of hunting.
Fire alone added to the soil. Potash/potassium is a small fraction , but an important one sometimes.
Plus whatever other minerals were released from burned wood and plants.
That thin layer was rich. for a while. Erosion of part of it left deposits somewhere. Some likely redistributed during spring run off. To be taken up by plants again. And , some by deer. 
(My loose theory anyways.)


----------



## Groundsize

check this picture out! Someone else holding the World record! Imagine asking that guy his opinion on it.


----------



## Radar420

Groundsize said:


> Imagine asking that guy his opinion on it.


Hell, imagine asking the biologist who aged it


----------



## piketroller




----------



## Namrock

Me 2 Pike, Me 2!


----------



## piketroller

Namrock said:


> Me 2 Pike, Me 2!
> View attachment 810152


Need to Photoshop the head of that deer in place of the flying saucer, or at least the antlers sticking out of bigfoot's head.


----------



## GATORGETTER

piketroller said:


> Need to Photoshop the head of that deer in place of the flying saucer, or at least the antlers sticking out of bigfoot's head.


----------



## Groundsize

Read this about the Coffman buck and see what his opinion of B&C are. Probably explains a lot of what Mitch Rompola thinks of them as well.

Here is some more B&C B.S. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=395015188957724&id=100053477395947


----------



## mbrewer

Groundsize said:


> Read this about the Coffman buck and see what his opinion of B&C are. Probably explains a lot of what Mitch Rompola thinks of them as well.
> 
> Here is some more B&C B.S. https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=395015188957724&id=100053477395947


When a deer is named after a person, it ain't about the deer anymore. When a deer has a facebook page, it ain't about the deer anymore.

The Coffman Buck needs to shut up and sell. Apparently, our future depends on it.


----------



## LabtechLewis




----------



## jrose

DirtySteve said:


> Do you feel the same way about Dan infalt or John Eberhardt? I read a stat once about Eberhardt. He decided at one point to start bowhunting out of state the week of nov 15th. In 21 weeks of out of state trips he killed 19 pope & young bucks across multiple states. Seems like pretty unlikely odds. New areas, weather issues etc.. seems like the stars would really have to align to achieve that type of success. I don't question that he did it.
> 
> Look at the team of guys on THP with all the week long trips they do and the minimal success they have had collectively this season.


THP handicaps themselves a bit by hunting primarily public lands. Not saying killing big bucks on private is a "Gimme" but typically less pressure on private, if that's where Eberhardt hunts.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

bucko12pt said:


> Yeah, you’re wrong, there have been more B&C bucks kille d in GT and Leelanau (Mitch‘s alleged hunting area) in the 20 years before APR’s than 20 years after APR’s were begun.


I am curious, how many bucks is that in total? Like 2 vs 3? Typical entries I mean.


----------



## Dish7

jrose said:


> THP handicaps themselves a bit by hunting primarily public lands. Not saying killing big bucks on private is a "Gimme" but typically less pressure on private, if that's where Eberhardt hunts.


He hunts both private and public.


----------



## GATORGETTER

Mitch? 








Recently discovered record-breaking deer sat in hunter's garage for decades


Frederick Kyriss harvested the deer sometime in the 1960's, but kept the rack in his garage without ever having it scored.




www.google.com


----------



## Bob S

Dish7 said:


> He hunts both private and public.


The private Eberhardt hunts is by knocking on doors and getting permission. He doesn't own or lease hunting land.


----------



## QDMAMAN

retired dundo said:


> That is why I think it’s a joke the way they score bucks.If they want to show the biggest buck iit should just be one catatonic not typical and non typical.Just measure total antler growth and mass no deduction or air on spread



So how would you propose measuring the antler growth and mass?


----------



## Night Moves

Bob S said:


> The private Eberhardt hunts is by knocking on doors and getting permission. He doesn't own or lease hunting land.


Or friends, relatives, or acquaintances taking pitty on him and letting him hunt their properties. I really dont see how it is somehow a badge of honor to mooch off others rather than to pay your own way. Hunting public land is a different situation though.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> Or friends, relatives, or acquaintances taking pitty on him and letting him hunt their properties. I really dont see how it is somehow a badge of honor to mooch off others rather than to pay your own way. Hunting public land is a different situation though.


I'm trying to figure out if you are really this jealous of successful hunters, just miserable or just a troll? 
A fourth option might have to do with that beef curtain mentioned earlier, lol.


----------



## bucko12pt

Ieatshrooms said:


> I am curious, how many bucks is that in total? Like 2 vs 3? Typical entries I mean.


I‘m in FL and don’t have the books with me to look up GT, but I think it’s 2-3 before APR and none since the APR. APR started 6-8? years before in Leelanau than GT.

I know Leelanau had two before APR started and the one I posted the picture of yesterday, after APR, that was killed in 2019.

Oops…. I reread your post, you asked about typical. The two booners from Leelanau pre APR were both NT. Not sure if there were any NT from GT.


----------



## mbrewer

Dish7 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if you are really this jealous of successful hunters, just miserable or just a troll?
> A fourth option might have to do with that beef curtain mentioned earlier, lol.


----------



## Bob S

bucko12pt said:


> I‘m in FL and don’t have the books with me to look up GT, but I think it’s 2-3 before APR and none since the APR. APR started 6-8? years before in Leelanau than GT.
> 
> I know Leelanau had two before APR started and the one I posted the picture of yesterday, after APR, that was killed in 2019.
> 
> Oops…. I reread your post, you asked about typical. The two booners from Leelanau pre APR were both NT. Not sure if there were any NT from GT.


I only have a 2009 book, so I don't know what has been entered since then. Grand Traverse has four typical booners. Two of them were shot by Rompola, the last being 1985. One nontypical booner, from 1908.


----------



## Hoytman5

Bob S said:


> I only have a 2009 book, so I don't know what has been entered since then. Grand Traverse has four typical booners. Two of them were shot by Rompola, the last being 1985. One nontypical booner, from 1908.


I wonder what kind of dirt we can dig up on the hunter that “supposably” shot that NT booner in 1908? Did anyone see or handle that deers rack besides the hunter? Can’t be real because GT County doesn’t have the right habitat to grow booners. Yo mama! 😜


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Or friends, relatives, or acquaintances taking pitty on him and letting him hunt their properties. I really dont see how it is somehow a badge of honor to mooch off others rather than to pay your own way. Hunting public land is a different situation though.


At the same time I dont see how it is a badge of honor to pay money to shoot a deer. I have a farming friend that practically begs me to come shoot his deer. He doesnt let just anyone because he isnpicky about his land. Bit there are a handful ofnfroends and family thT hunt it yearly. He hunts maybe 2 days a year.


----------



## retired dundo

QDMAMAN said:


> So how would you propose measuring the antler growth and mass?


Just like they do now but no deductions for left and right side difference or abnormal points and no credit for inside spread which is just air.Than you have the true amount of antler growth a deer has


----------



## ratherboutside

retired dundo said:


> Just like they do now but no deductions for left and right side difference or abnormal points and no credit for inside spread which is just air.Than you have the true amount of antler growth a deer has


That book exists. 



BTR Scorer's Handbook





Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if you are really this jealous of successful hunters, just miserable or just a troll?
> A fourth option might have to do with that beef curtain mentioned earlier, lol.


Nope just someone that does not like a celebrity hunter bragging about how his achievements and insinuating that he is somehow superior because he does not pay anything to hunt.


----------



## MichiFishy

ratherboutside said:


> That book exists.
> 
> 
> 
> BTR Scorer's Handbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I didn't read the whole book, but the introduction has me interested. Kinda surprised I have never heard of this before but I like the sounds of it.


----------



## ratherboutside

MichiFishy said:


> I didn't read the whole book, but the introduction has me interested. Kinda surprised I have never heard of this before but I like the sounds of it.


I want to say Sci does something similar but I am not sure. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> Nope just someone that does not like a celebrity hunter bragging about how his achievements and insinuating that he is somehow superior because he does not pay anything to hunt.


From everything I know about him he is an excellent hunter. If he's given permission by knocking on doors or his "celebrity" status then he's a step above most people I know. Please don't let jealousy influence how you see people.

His ego or superiority complex is a human trait and most elite athletes or super successful people have it. Basically the ones that don't aren't in the spotlight.


----------



## Nork

Scott K said:


> Minds changed by the debate in this thread: Zero
> Entertainment value: Priceless


Actually, I think I've changed my mind from being skeptical/not believing to believing. I did a little more digging into it but that's all I'm saying. Spot on as far as entertainment value.


----------



## Night Moves

Scott K said:


> If it's a fake, it would be more likely that the co and measurers were duped rather than being part of a scam.


That's my take too. Some on here though just don't think its possible to fool people with something like this, but the fact is that this has indeed happened multiple times before that we know of. I'm also sure that there are a bunch of deer still in the books now that are fakes and frauds where the measurers and others that liaid hands on them were not part of the scam, but just innocent victims.


----------



## Bucman

Night Moves said:


> That's my take too. Some on here though just don't think its possible to fool people with something like this, but the fact is that this has indeed happened multiple times before that we know of. I'm also sure that there are a bunch of deer still in the books now that are fakes and frauds where the measurers and others that liaid hands on them were not part of the scam, but just innocent victims.


How many of your 130 posts are on this thread? Are you actually Milo Hansen trying to discredit the real world record??


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> That's my take too. Some on here though just don't think its possible to fool people with something like this, but the fact is that this has indeed happened multiple times before that we know of. I'm also sure that there are a bunch of deer still in the books now that are fakes and frauds where the measurers and others that liaid hands on them were not part of the scam, but just innocent victims.


We are all shocked to find out that you believe there are so fakes and frauds out there and that so many are easily duped. LMAO.
As a side note, please tell us this criminal mastermind pulled this caper off.


----------



## Dish7

Bucman said:


> How many of your 130 posts are on this thread? Are you actually Milo Hansen trying to discredit the real world record??


Naw, definitely Calderone. Milo is too nice of a guy, lol.


----------



## Bucman

If this becomes a movie I will stand in line for the premier!

That would be a first a time for me. and last Im sure


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> That's my take too. Some on here though just don't think its possible to fool people with something like this, but the fact is that this has indeed happened multiple times before that we know of. I'm also sure that there are a bunch of deer still in the books now that are fakes and frauds where the measurers and others that liaid hands on them were not part of the scam, but just innocent victims.


Can you give me an example where a panel of scorers were duped by a fake rack that was altered and entered into the record books? There are a couple out there that I saw that were attempted but I haven't seen a case where a scorer was fooled by a rack. There is the vermont case where the guy built a state record and attached it to a deer. The local hunters called him out at the buck pole. There is the old 400" deer that was hanging in a sports shop for years unscored. A BNC scorer asked to take it and score it because he believed the rack looked fake. The owner allowed and the scorer was right.

There are plenty of cases where people lied about shooting penned deer or lied about location. Those racks were real though.


----------



## Night Moves

My theory based on the evidence is that Rompolla got hold of a big set of antlers, probably sheds, and mounted them on a base to exploit the maximum spread possible. Then the antlers were modified by lengthening not only the main beams, but also the points too. Points were likely also added as well. You don't have to be a good taxidermist to do this kind of work either. I'm working on an old set of caribou antlers of mine now that have been laying around for decades that were broken and white. I'm fixing the fractures along with coloring them and it's looking very good for my first try and I'm not even finished yet. If Rompolla had plenty of time to work on the antlers ahead of time and was practiced at antler modification skills, which he likely would have been doing taxidermy on the side, then it is very possible that he could have pulled it off. With the modified antlers in hand all it took was to get a big deer for an antler swapping job. That deer could have come from anywhere. He simply removed the antlers from the deer and replaced them with the fake set, which would not have been all that hard to do for someone with some taxidermy background. Judging by some of the photos of other deer he's shot, I'd guess he had a lot of practice doing that sort of deception job. The problem is that he was not really all that good at it. He made mistakes that are visible in photos. He made plenty of other mistakes too. He was so obviously doing this all for money and fame, but when it was looking like his scam was about to be exposed, he took his ball and went home so to speak. It boggles my mind that there are many still out there that actually believe his BS. You doubters should really do some research into antler repair to see how it is done and how good the results can be. Here's a good start:









The Antler Repair Guy - North American Whitetail


Tom Sexton of Iowa may have one of the most unusual jobs in the world. A gifted taxidermist and wildlife artist, he makes a living repairing broken antlers and painting world-class replicas. Although his friends like to refer to him as "the antler repair guy," his artistic skills p




www.northamericanwhitetail.com


----------



## Night Moves

My additional theory is that Rampolla never intended to enter his buck in the books at all from the start because he knew that a real panel scoring may very well expose it as a fake. He just wanted the fame from the big deer to use for fame and sponsor purposes, which I'm sure he would have gotten if it weren't for the mistakes he made along the way. The likelihood of law suits that were certainly being considered from his claims of it being a new world record finally drove him into hiding. He just didn't plan on such close scrutiny from a deer that would not be entered in the books, but that was just another mistake he made. He really had no choice but to pull his disappearing act like he did and I'm betting that the rack has been destroyed, otherwise more photos of it would have surfaced by now for sure.


----------



## Bucman

So he modified the rack then placed it on a freshly killed deer to show people..that's way more believable...........


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> That's my take too. Some on here though just don't think its possible to fool people with something like this, but the fact is that this has indeed happened multiple times before that we know of. I'm also sure that there are a bunch of deer still in the books now that are fakes and frauds where the measurers and others that liaid hands on them were not part of the scam, but just innocent victims.


And you base the fact that you’re sure there’s fakes in the books on what, because you think so? It’s far more likely that there’s an occasional set of antlers from another state in the books than a fake set of antlers. To say that there is a “bunch of fakes and frauds” based on the fact that “you’re sure”, I’ll call BS based on the quality of the content you’ve posted in this thread.

Is it possible there’s an occasional set of fake antlers in the book, anything is possible, are there “bunches” of them…. pffft!!

I have a set of reproduction antlers at home and from those I’m 100% sure I’d never be fooled by a reproduction.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> Can you give me an example where a panel of scorers were duped by a fake rack that was altered and entered into the record books? There are a couple out there that I saw that were attempted but I haven't seen a case where a scorer was fooled by a rack. There is the vermont case where the guy built a state record and attached it to a deer. The local hunters called him out at the buck pole. There is the old 400" deer that was hanging in a sports shop for years unscored. A BNC scorer asked to take it and score it because he believed the rack looked fake. The owner allowed and the scorer was right.
> 
> There are plenty of cases where people lied about shooting penned deer or lied about location. Those racks were real though.


I don't know about panel scorers, but scorers in general have been scammed successfully. Besides, if panel scorers were duped as you say, then in all likelihood they got away with it. I'm sure it's happened. And now, from what I've read, they can do alterations without using metal, so its even harder to discover.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> And you base the fact that you’re sure there’s fakes in the books on what, because you think so? It’s far more likely that there’s an occasional set of antlers from another state in the books than a fake set of antlers. To say that there is a “bunch of fakes and frauds” based on the fact that “you’re sure”, I’ll call BS based on the quality of the content you’ve posted in this thread.
> 
> Is it possible there’s an occasional set of fake antlers in the book, anything is possible, are there “bunches” of them…. pffft!!
> 
> I have a set of reproduction antlers at home and from those I’m 100% sure I’d never be fooled by a reproduction.


Its people like you that fraudsters love.


----------



## triplelunger

This is the guy that Night Moves duped with a fake rack...


----------



## bucko12pt

7mmsendero said:


> That's fair, if I had a nickel to bet on the truth I think the deer was real, and I think it's from a high fence in Missouri.


Ok, let’s assume that’s true, how would you get the deer from MO to TC and have it appear for a dozen or more people to see and appear as a freshly killed deer. An issue I have with that theory is the video he made after the kill. If you look at the surroundings it’s northern Michigan. I’ve hunted MO and there’s no where in MO I’ve seen that looks like the surrounding area in that video. 

What deer rancher in his right mind would allow anyone to kill a world record buck when he’s able to sell a straw of semen from that deer for $1500-2000, or more.

What would a rancher want for the number one whitetail in the world? Even then it would have to be $15-20-25k. Ask anyone that knows Mitch, first, if he would do that and secondly, how he’d pay for it?

Why haven’t deer ranches produced 220-250” clean typical deer, simple, because the can’t.They can produce all kinds of 400” non typicals, but they have just as hard a time as Mother Nature does producing a world class typical. 

The above questions aren’t able to be answered satisfactorily in my mind to believe the deer came out of a pen.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I don't know about panel scorers, but scorers in general have been scammed successfully. Besides, if panel scorers were duped as you say, then in all likelihood they got away with it. I'm sure it's happened. And now, from what I've read, they can do alterations without using metal, so its even harder to discover.


Can you give me an example of a scorer being duped by fake antlers?


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> Its people like you that fraudsters love.


Maybe, but not by you, I know a fake when I see it.🤔😉


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> My theory based on the evidence is that Rompolla got hold of a big set of antlers, probably sheds, and mounted them on a base to exploit the maximum spread possible. Then the antlers were modified by lengthening not only the main beams, but also the points too. Points were likely also added as well. You don't have to be a good taxidermist to do this kind of work either. I'm working on an old set of caribou antlers of mine now that have been laying around for decades that were broken and white. I'm fixing the fractures along with coloring them and it's looking very good for my first try and I'm not even finished yet. If Rompolla had plenty of time to work on the antlers ahead of time and was practiced at antler modification skills, which he likely would have been doing taxidermy on the side, then it is very possible that he could have pulled it off. With the modified antlers in hand all it took was to get a big deer for an antler swapping job. That deer could have come from anywhere. He simply removed the antlers from the deer and replaced them with the fake set, which would not have been all that hard to do for someone with some taxidermy background. Judging by some of the photos of other deer he's shot, I'd guess he had a lot of practice doing that sort of deception job. The problem is that he was not really all that good at it. He made mistakes that are visible in photos. He made plenty of other mistakes too. He was so obviously doing this all for money and fame, but when it was looking like his scam was about to be exposed, he took his ball and went home so to speak. It boggles my mind that there are many still out there that actually believe his BS. You doubters should really do some research into antler repair to see how it is done and how good the results can be. Here's a good start:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Antler Repair Guy - North American Whitetail
> 
> 
> Tom Sexton of Iowa may have one of the most unusual jobs in the world. A gifted taxidermist and wildlife artist, he makes a living repairing broken antlers and painting world-class replicas. Although his friends like to refer to him as "the antler repair guy," his artistic skills p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.northamericanwhitetail.com


To say Mitch was some masterful antler repair artist is ludicrous. His self taxidermy work was awful. All this scam work would have been detectable when the rack was as it was in post #1173. Especially sheds screwed on a skull plate at a position outside the pedicle. If someone wants prove location or game farm, fine. But this guy manufacturing a rack like that and then putting in other hands...lol. Then Mitch undetectably surgically implanted the rack too?


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> My additional theory is that Rampolla never intended to enter his buck in the books at all from the start because he knew that a real panel scoring may very well expose it as a fake. He just wanted the fame from the big deer to use for fame and sponsor purposes, which I'm sure he would have gotten if it weren't for the mistakes he made along the way. The likelihood of law suits that were certainly being considered from his claims of it being a new world record finally drove him into hiding. He just didn't plan on such close scrutiny from a deer that would not be entered in the books, but that was just another mistake he made. He really had no choice but to pull his disappearing act like he did and I'm betting that the rack has been destroyed, otherwise more photos of it would have surfaced by now for sure.


I think you are correct in stating that he never intended on entering the buck in the record book. He stopped entering deer many years prior. He even stated he was never going to enter it himself. 

That being said what was his motivation for creating a fake rack to briefly show the media and never enter just to spend the rest of his life in hiding? This makes no sense at all. 

I think he killed this deer and wanted the self satisfaction of a legit score and that was it. There was a reason he didnt want all the fanfare and intrusion into his life. We could dream up a thousand scenarios as to why. I dont see why you have to assume the reasoning was fake rack. Just doesnt add up. If he made a fake rack and was trying to dupe everyone he would have turned in the sheet after he duped them.


----------



## bucko12pt

Scott K said:


> If it's a fake, it would be more likely that the co and measurers were duped rather than being part of a scam.


That’s a tough one for me to swallow. I know all those guys personally and find it hard to believe they were tricked, especially given the fact most of them saw the deer the day it was killed, then later measuring the antlers. They knew it was a potential new world record and went out of there way to insure it was legit.


----------



## piketroller

Dish7 said:


> To say Mitch was some masterful antler repair artist is ludicrous. His self taxidermy work was awful. All this scam work would have been detectable when the rack was as it was in post #1173. Especially sheds screwed on a skull plate at a position outside the pedicle. If someone wants prove location or game farm, fine. But this guy manufacturing a rack like that and then putting in other hands...lol. Then Mitch undetectably surgically implanted the rack too?


He probably thinks Mitch was running a long con. Years and years of poor taxidermy work in preparation for using his masterful skills once and only once.


----------



## onlinebiker

Relating human nature regarding any competition - winners will try anything to win - and losers will always challenge the results.......


----------



## Night Moves

Some of you are forgetting that Rompolla was certainly seeking fame and fortune from hunting at that time. He was doing seminars had sponsors..... Had it not been questioned as a fraud with the threat of lawsuits, Rompolla would have certainly profited a lot from the scam.


----------



## Night Moves

You don't have to be a good taxidermist to be a skilled antler repair man. Also, nobody said that his antler repair/modification job was real good either. Experts in the field looked at the photos alone and thought it was a fraud. If real antler repair experts were to have examined the rack in person, it would have certainly been exposed.


----------



## Night Moves

You can always spot a weak argument from someone when they have to resort to insults and personal attacks on a board like this.


----------



## RMH

Scott K said:


> If it's a fake, it would be more likely that the co and measurers were duped rather than being part of a scam.


I heard the CO and measurers were his buddies.


----------



## Tom (mich)

I score all my own bucks. My largest is just shy of 4,191 millimeters. Decent KS buck.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> I think you are correct in stating that he never intended on entering the buck in the record book. He stopped entering deer many years prior. He even stated he was never going to enter it himself.
> 
> That being said what was his motivation for creating a fake rack to briefly show the media and never enter just to spend the rest of his life in hiding? This makes no sense at all.
> 
> I think he killed this deer and wanted the self satisfaction of a legit score and that was it. There was a reason he didnt want all the fanfare and intrusion into his life. We could dream up a thousand scenarios as to why. I dont see why you have to assume the reasoning was fake rack. Just doesnt add up. If he made a fake rack and was trying to dupe everyone he would have turned in the sheet after he duped them.


As illogical as that sounds to all of us, a theory like that has Mitch written all over it.
If it ever proved to be true…., which I don’t doubt could be, who were the duped ones then?😉


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> Some of you are forgetting that Rompolla was certainly seeking fame and fortune from hunting at that time. He was doing seminars had sponsors..... Had it not been questioned as a fraud with the threat of lawsuits, Rompolla would have certainly profited a lot from the scam.


The questions of fraud never came until after he refused to enter the signed sheets in the book. Rompola was known for not showing up to scheduled seminars years prior to the record buck. He was always an odd dude.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> Experts in the field looked at the photos alone and thought it was a fraud.


Names? Links?


----------



## kingfisher 11

For me it comes down to the love of hunting. Think about it, if you killed the number 1 whitetail? The money and endorsements would allow you to hunt full time and never have a regular job. That alone would be the reason I would want to show its real. I just could not get over the fact he gave up the golden ticket just to spite people.
Plus in a few year a bigger buck could knock it off #1 and you are just a name in the books. Take advantage to hunt across north America with the funds to cover it.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> You can always spot a weak argument from someone when they have to resort to insults and personal attacks on a board like this.


You can’t continue to throw 60 mph fastballs down the middle of the plate and expect to have people continue to swing and miss.


----------



## 7mmsendero

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, let’s assume that’s true, how would you get the deer from MO to TC and have it appear for a dozen or more people to see and appear as a freshly killed deer. An issue I have with that theory is the video he made after the kill. If you look at the surroundings it’s northern Michigan. I’ve hunted MO and there’s no where in MO I’ve seen that looks like the surrounding area in that video.
> 
> What deer rancher in his right mind would allow anyone to kill a world record buck when he’s able to sell a straw of semen from that deer for $1500-2000, or more.
> 
> What would a rancher want for the number one whitetail in the world? Even then it would have to be $15-20-25k. Ask anyone that knows Mitch, first, if he would do that and secondly, how he’d pay for it?
> 
> Why haven’t deer ranches produced 220-250” clean typical deer, simple, because the can’t.They can produce all kinds of 400” non typicals, but they have just as hard a time as Mother Nature does producing a world class typical.
> 
> The above questions aren’t able to be answered satisfactorily in my mind to believe the deer came out of a pen.


Hey Mitch why don't you just reemerge and clear everything up for us.


----------



## bucko12pt

kingfisher 11 said:


> For me it comes down to the love of hunting. Think about it, if you killed the number 1 whitetail? The money and endorsements would allow you to hunt full time and never have a regular job. That alone would be the reason I would want to show its real. I just could not get over the fact he gave up the golden ticket just to spite people.
> Plus in a few year a bigger buck could knock it off #1 and you are just a name in the books. Take advantage to hunt across north America with the funds to cover it.


For many of us that’s probably true, for Mitch it’s not what makes him tick.


----------



## Radar420

kingfisher 11 said:


> For me it comes down to the love of hunting. Think about it, if you killed the number 1 whitetail? The money and endorsements would allow you to hunt full time and never have a regular job. That alone would be the reason I would want to show its real. I just could not get over the fact he gave up the golden ticket just to spite people.
> Plus in a few year a bigger buck could knock it off #1 and you are just a name in the books. Take advantage to hunt across north America with the funds to cover it.


I've often wondered if he had some sort of inheritance or married into money.

One article I read said he quit his job so he could hunt this buck full time. Guy had a family, bills, etc - who quits a job to hunt unless money is coming in from somewhere.


----------



## Radar420

If the rack was faked and placed post mortem on the deer, how is the head able to stay propped up in this pic?


----------



## onlinebiker

Why are antlers " scored"?

It seems to me that any " formula" used to figure points is going to be arbitrary, politic, and argued about for years.

It would be much easier - and undeniable - to simply go by volume of the antler which can be easily measured and remeasured with no variance of results.


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> Names? Links?


Read the article I posted a thousand posts back.


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> If the rack was faked and placed post mortem on the deer, how is the head able to stay propped up in this pic?
> 
> View attachment 811964


Screws and adhesives would do the job. Then sew it back up carefully and don't let anybody look to close.


----------



## Radar420

Night Moves said:


> Screws and adhesives would do the job. Then sew it back up carefully and don't let anybody look to close.


If it's antlers attached to a skull plate, what are the screws being anchored to? The way it's propped up in the pic, it would seem like the rack would easily start to pull away from the rest of the head, particularly after driving down some Northern Michigan dirt roads.


----------



## Night Moves

Bucman said:


> Have you ever seen a giant buck in person? I don't think you have. It prbably wouldn't fit in the truck with the tailgate up. Lol


This is how they normally look in the back of a truck. This one was pulled out a little ways so it could be checked, but even the largest bucks will fit just fine unless they are frozen solid. Please give me one good reason why Rampolla's buck was propped up in such a way so you couldn't see the back of the head? Also, why no blood at the kill site?


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> This is how they normally look in the back of a truck. This one was pulled out a little ways so it could be checked, but even the largest bucks will fit just fine unless they are frozen solid. Please give me one good reason why Rampolla's buck was propped up in such a way so you couldn't see the back of the head? Also, why no blood at the kill site?
> 
> View attachment 812016


Is that an Explorer Sport Trac?


----------



## mich buckmaster

retired dundo said:


> Can’t understand why everyone evan cares about rompola antlers.I personally only ever care about mine and friends,Never care about someone’s buck I don’t know.Except on here reading lfts everyday I like seeing guys on here there buck because I feel I know them after reading all there reports


EXACTLY!!!! BINGO!!!!


----------



## bmoffit

If someone could spare me from going thru the past 1400ish posts…. Regarding his alleged criminal past…. Is it fact or fiction that he got caught doing the up skirt thing? And is it fact or fiction that he was involved in a fraud? Cause seriously.. I’m a true believer that a leopard can’t change their spots. Once a crook always a crook. But there are exceptions to every rule…. And i hate to say it but i think he is Legit. And if i was in a room that he was in and he was talking about hunting. I’d be eavesdropping like he was EF Hutton


----------



## jr28schalm

bmoffit said:


> If someone could spare me from going thru the past 1400ish posts…. Regarding his alleged criminal past…. Is it fact or fiction that he got caught doing the up skirt thing? And is it fact or fiction that he was involved in a fraud? Cause seriously.. I’m a true believer that a leopard can’t change their spots. Once a crook always a crook. But there are exceptions to every rule…. And i hate to say it but i think he is Legit. And if i was in a room that he was in and he was talking about hunting. I’d be eavesdropping like he was EF Hutton


Sh it man, I'd listen to anyone that wants to talk deer hunting. Even that little buck killing machine @motdean


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> There are likely all sorts of examples. I think there were some in the articles I linked to 1000 posts back. There was one guy that I remember from Michigan that duped scores here in Michigan entering in a bunch of deer that were fraudulent that were later removed from the listings. Do some research if you want the details. Sadly it does happen and the ones that get away with it are the real unknown as far as numbers go.


No….you're making the claim, you post the source. We’re talking about faked antlers, show us where a Michigan buck with faked antlers was removed from CBM records.

You post a lot of BS, all unsubstantiated, then tell us to look it up. You’re making the claim, you post the source.


----------



## jr28schalm

Night moves reminds me of otcarcher..


----------



## Groundsize

Night Moves said:


> This is how they normally look in the back of a truck. This one was pulled out a little ways so it could be checked, but even the largest bucks will fit just fine unless they are frozen solid. Please give me one good reason why Rampolla's buck was propped up in such a way so you couldn't see the back of the head? Also, why no blood at the kill site?
> 
> View attachment 812016


Thats a small buck!


----------



## Groundsize

jr28schalm said:


> Night moves reminds me of otcarcher..


What happend to him anyways?


----------



## jr28schalm

Groundsize said:


> What happend to him anyways?


What usually happens to guys like that..lol


----------



## sureshot006

bmoffit said:


> If someone could spare me from going thru the past 1400ish posts…. Regarding his alleged criminal past…. Is it fact or fiction that he got caught doing the up skirt thing? And is it fact or fiction that he was involved in a fraud? Cause seriously.. I’m a true believer that a leopard can’t change their spots. Once a crook always a crook. But there are exceptions to every rule…. And i hate to say it but i think he is Legit. And if i was in a room that he was in and he was talking about hunting. I’d be eavesdropping like he was EF Hutton


Fact


----------



## mathews_583

anagranite said:


> This is from his son Kevin.
> 
> View attachment 812008


How did you obtain that? Appears to be spot on.


----------



## Forest Meister

jr28schalm said:


> Night moves reminds me of otcarcher..


I was thinking Trophy Specialist.


----------



## mathews_583

bmoffit said:


> If someone could spare me from going thru the past 1400ish posts…. Regarding his alleged criminal past…. Is it fact or fiction that he got caught doing the up skirt thing? And is it fact or fiction that he was involved in a fraud? Cause seriously.. I’m a true believer that a leopard can’t change their spots. Once a crook always a crook. But there are exceptions to every rule…. And i hate to say it but i think he is Legit. And if i was in a room that he was in and he was talking about hunting. I’d be eavesdropping like he was EF Hutton


It is exactly like you said, "alleged". No one in this very long thread, has ever provided evidence of either of those claims to be true. Just further speculation.


----------



## jr28schalm

Forest Meister said:


> I was thinking Trophy Specialist.


Forgot about that guy..lol


----------



## TK81

Ieatshrooms said:


> It'd be a piece of cake nowadays with our 3D mapping technology. I am a big proponent of the score by volume plus the spread. Makes the most sense to me.
> 
> View attachment 811779


I know of one rack in particular that I would like to scan at work. 😁


----------



## sureshot006

mathews_583 said:


> It is exactly like you said, "alleged". No one in this very long thread, has ever provided evidence of either of those claims to be true. Just further speculation.


Post by the late pinefarm. Also I would have to find it again but there was an official court document from... late 1970s or 1980 that had his name and address.









What ever happened to...


Keep in mind, it seems that B&C cut him loose as a scorer after he was fired from the USPS for mail fraud. That's fraud, with an F. For those in Rio Linda who don't know what fraud is... Fraud: A wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or personal gain.




www.michigan-sportsman.com





Here it is. Right column, 4th name down. He was granted relief by the ATF for his conviction.


----------



## piketroller

sureshot006 said:


> Post by the late pinefarm. Also I would have to find it again but there was an official court document from... late 1970s or 1980 that had his name and address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, it seems that B&C cut him loose as a scorer after he was fired from the USPS for mail fraud. That's fraud, with an F. For those in Rio Linda who don't know what fraud is... Fraud: A wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan-sportsman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. Right column, 4th name down.
> View attachment 812068


Wasn't that just in regards to the mail fraud? I don't remember seeing anything in this thread as a record of conviction on the looking up skirt allegations.


----------



## sureshot006

piketroller said:


> Wasn't that just in regards to the mail fraud? I don't remember seeing anything in this thread as a record of conviction on the looking up skirt allegations.


He pled guilty. I am not paying for criminal history search just to prove it on MS.


----------



## piketroller

sureshot006 said:


> He pled guilty. I am not paying for criminal history search just to prove it on MS.


We don't need you to pay for a criminal search. Just point us to what you have that says he plead guilty to that. There was an early post repeating what someone else had said, but that's just hearsay.


----------



## sureshot006

piketroller said:


> We don't need you to pay for a criminal search. Just point us to what you have that says he plead guilty to that. There was an early post repeating what someone else had said, but that's just hearsay.


There is also a member here who knows Mitch and says it is true.

I guess they called it "eavesdropping".


----------



## mathews_583

sureshot006 said:


> Post by the late pinefarm. Also I would have to find it again but there was an official court document from... late 1970s or 1980 that had his name and address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever happened to...
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, it seems that B&C cut him loose as a scorer after he was fired from the USPS for mail fraud. That's fraud, with an F. For those in Rio Linda who don't know what fraud is... Fraud: A wrongful or criminal deception intended to result in financial or personal gain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan-sportsman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. Right column, 4th name down. He was granted relief by the ATF for his conviction.
> View attachment 812068


Now those are things that have not been posted in this thread yet. Thank you. Although neither one is proof of anything. The post by pinefarm is not an actual police report, it is simply text in a post. If he had an actual picture or scan of a police report, that would be different. And that federal register does not name the conviction. So again, neither one proven.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> He pled guilty. I am not paying for criminal history search just to prove it on MS.


Charged or convicted really means nothing if someone kills a deer or not.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> Charged or convicted really means nothing if someone kills a deer or not.


Agree.

It's just another reason people doubt.


----------



## sureshot006

mathews_583 said:


> Now those are things that have not been posted in this thread yet. Thank you. Although neither one is proof of anything. The post by pinefarm is not an actual police report, it is simply text in a post. If he had an actual picture or scan of a police report, that would be different. And that federal register does not name the conviction. So again, neither one proven.


Ah so what is the federal register then? Good grades on his report card? Speeding ticket?

Don't believe it, I don't care... I'm just rolling eyes at ya. If you care, check with the court system in Grand Rapids.


----------



## anagranite

mathews_583 said:


> How did you obtain that? Appears to be spot on.



















As far as I can tell this is Kevin Rompola responding to another forum. Looks legit and all his comments are consistent with him being Mitch's son. I normally wouldn't post stuff like this but he put it out there 3-4 years ago and it's on a public forum. Just another thread talking about this controversial buck. Mayne Mitch is a hidden genius and got everything he ever wanted without being in the public eye.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Thread will never reach 1,000,000 post! The never ending story. I don’t know one way or another and I could give a crap. Hell I shot a spike this year that I caught crap here for. I will say I was just reading woods and water news(good magazine) and there were some real studs shot in Leelanau County this year! Makes you wonder!


----------



## bucko12pt

Groundsize said:


> Charged or convicted really means nothing if someone kills a deer or not.


It means you can’t use a firearm for hunting if you’re a convicted felon.


----------



## Groundsize

Grandriverrat said:


> Thread will never reach 1,000,000 post! The never ending story. I don’t know one way or another and I could give a crap. Hell I shot a spike this year that I caught crap here for. I will say I was just reading woods and water news(good magazine) and there were some real studs shot in Leelanau County this year! Makes you wonder!


You must care somewhat because look what thread you clicked and and posted a comment on. There have been 200'' inch deer shot in almost all counties in Michigan.


----------



## Groundsize

bucko12pt said:


> It means you can’t use a firearm for hunting if you’re a convicted felon.


I understand that. But mitch was a bow hunter. I'm talking about Mitch here and this thread so a felony conviction means nothing if your bow hunting as long as its not wildlife related.


----------



## Groundsize

anagranite said:


> View attachment 812085
> View attachment 812086
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell this is Kevin Rompola responding to another forum. Looks legit and all his comments are consistent with him being Mitch's son. I normally wouldn't post stuff like this but he put it out there 3-4 years ago and it's on a public forum. Just another thread talking about this controversial buck. Mayne Mitch is a hidden genius and got everything he ever wanted without being in the public eye.


Thats pretty awesome to find this statement. Tells some good information on the deer and the family a little. Great stuff.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> I understand that. But mitch was a bow hunter. I'm talking about Mitch here and this thread so a felony conviction means nothing if your bow hunting as long as its not wildlife related.


Kinda have to be a bow hunter if you're a convicted felon lol.

Although I thought that federal register was saying the ATF was letting him own a gun again. At least in the early 80s.


----------



## Waif

Groundsize said:


> I understand that. But mitch was a bow hunter. I'm talking about Mitch here and this thread so a felony conviction means nothing if your bow hunting as long as its not wildlife related.


Right.

But some posters are questioning the deer's credibility, while others question Mitch's credibility. While others question both.
If Mitch picked his nose in public (I'm not saying he did) that would be enough for some to question his credibility. Nevermind it has nothing to do with credibility. Or scruples when measured against someone else scruples. Or even against the general definition of scruples. He picked his nose , so he must be guilty of something unrelated.

Feel free to substitute any other deer and hunter that doesn't jump through the right (though not required by the " record books") hoops to appease naysayers and anyone not impressed with whatever. 

It can't be. 
The deer. The hunter. The story. The weather the alleged time of kill , those who put hands on the alleged deer , or it's antlers, or Mitch , or a tape measure , or who really answered the first phone call after Mitch got home , or the color of paint he chose last , or his brand of stockings , detergent, parking violations (real or imagined) ad nauseum.

After all , only Saints can kill big antlered deer.
Ever see a Saint pick thier nose?


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> There have been 200'' inch deer shot in almost all counties in Michigan.


Can you back that up? 200" Gross, including non-typical?


----------



## Bowhunt

mich buckmaster said:


> Yeah I am with you, anyone that looks up girls skirts, steals from their work, is NO ONE I want to put on a pedestal. That could have been my daughter/wife. When Hanson said put up or shut up,,,,,,well you see what happened. He shut up. When Calderone offered to have it xrayed and PAY, He shut up. To me I COULD CARE LESS. Every time I have to see this guys name makes me cringe. I would much rather hear about Big T, Koz, OGB, November Sunrise, Mike Hartges, Etc. or guys from this site then hear about a felon (if he got a felony) with so much controversy.
> Just 02


Way off subject here but I haven’t seen NS on here in quite some time and really missed his post season recap this year. Hope all is well with him.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Can you back that up? 200" Gross, including non-typical?


200' inch non typical. Of cource. Any CBM or P&Y or B&C record book would state those entrys.


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> 200' inch non typical. Of cource. Any CBM or P&Y or B&C record book would state those entrys.


Ah so not really the same level and I bet probably not most counties. The published maps don't appear that way.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> There are likely all sorts of examples. I think there were some in the articles I linked to 1000 posts back. There was one guy that I remember from Michigan that duped scores here in Michigan entering in a bunch of deer that were fraudulent that were later removed from the listings. Do some research if you want the details. Sadly it does happen and the ones that get away with it are the real unknown as far as numbers go.


I addressed the ones in the articles from this thread. There were were some that were farm killed and claimed to be fair chase. Then there were two that were fabricated. One was intentionally to try to be the state record and he was called out at the deer check station from other hunters. 
The other was an ancient deer on a sportshop wall that was never enetered in the books. A BnC scorer saw it on a wall with the claim to be 400" he didn't think the racked looked legit and asked if he could have it xrayed then scored. The owner of the shop didnt kill the deer and only knew the story he was told about it. The deer was spotted as a fake by a scorer when no one else ever suspected it.

The CBM bucks that have been removed for fraud were real deer. They just werent fair chase.


----------



## Groundsize

sureshot006 said:


> Ah so not really the same level and I bet probably not most counties. The published maps don't appear that way.


The published maps are not county but county records. Heck 200” deer have been shot in just about every county in the U.P alone also


----------



## sureshot006

Groundsize said:


> The published maps are not county but county records. Heck 200” deer have been shot in just about every county in the U.P alone also


B&C has a heat map showing count. Of course there are more books than B&C.

We both know 200" typical after deduction is much different than saying 200" gross as well.


----------



## stickbow shooter

DirtySteve said:


> What attention do you get for entering a buck? I have entered a couple in CBM. The only way a person would really know is if I told them.
> 
> As far as attention to the animal vs hunter. The deer would never know if it was given credit for growing antlers or not. No need to worry about their feelings.


I'm not worried about hurting feelings , just some of these so called " hunters" get to much credit. See Lakoski and Drurys. They are not great hunters imo,just have great land and simply grow big deer. Drop them off on heavily public land lets see how great they are.
As for the attention, like I said some get but hurt because they don't shoot nice bucks. So they tend to spread lies and start rumors about guys who do. It comes down to jealousy and not the will to put in the work it takes to kill a bigger older buck. Especially on public land.


----------



## retired dundo

stickbow shooter said:


> I'm not worried about hurting feelings , just some of these so called " hunters" get to much credit. See Lakoski and Drurys. They are not great hunters imo,just have great land and simply grow big deer. Drop them off on heavily public land lets see how great they are.
> As for the attention, like I said some get but hurt because they don't shoot nice bucks. So they tend to spread lies and start rumors about guys who do. It comes down to jealousy and not will to put in the work it takes to kill a bigger older buck. Especially on public land.


Great post.Don’t really know why some would enter there buck if they shot a 165inch.Just to brag to people they don’t know.Iam sure all there friends would see it so whats the point in entering it


----------



## LabtechLewis

I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but Rompola holds 11 of the top 156 listings in GT county as of the 2018 book. Oldest one is dated 1968, most recent is 1988.

Should we presume _all_ of these are fraudulent? Just the biggest ones? Just the most recent?


----------



## Bucman

DirtySteve said:


> What attention do you get for entering a buck? I have entered a couple in CBM. The only way a person would really know is if I told them.
> 
> As far as attention to the animal vs hunter. The deer would never know if it was given credit for growing antlers or not. No need to worry about their feelings.


Not that hard 
Look in the book, name and county listed. GIS search that county. Bingo.


----------



## sniper

Lol. Just curious how fast you were going on your trip to the scorers??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## welder72

bucko12pt said:


> On m
> 
> 
> I can’t see a reason to drag his family into this discussion, let’s stick to Mitch and the deer.


I didn't intend to drag his family in to anything I was just curious.


----------



## pgpn123

if you must know, 110 in a 45...reasonable under the circumstances


----------



## Dish7

stickbow shooter said:


> just some of these so called " hunters" get to much credit. See Lakoski and Drurys. They are not great hunters imo,just have great land and simply grow big deer. Drop them off on heavily public land lets see how great they are.


I disagree a bit. I'm not a big follower of TV hunters, but I've never bought into the notion that these guys aren't good hunters. I read an article about Lakosky a long time ago. It talked about what a dedicated big buck killer he was before anyone knew his name. Sure he and the Drury bros have hunting paradise lands now, but they put themselves there. While this doesn't apply to every TV/YouTube jack wagon, there is a handful that worked their tail off to get to fantasy land. JMO.


----------



## throughtheice88

cb2176 said:


> It's real.


Well good. It’s finally settled.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Dish7 said:


> I disagree a bit. I'm not a big follower of TV hunters, but I've never bought into the notion that these guys aren't good hunters. I read an article about Lakosky a long time ago. It talked about what a dedicated big buck killer he was before anyone knew his name. Sure he and the Drury bros have hunting paradise lands now, but they put themselves there. While this doesn't apply to every TV/YouTube jack wagon, there is a handful that worked their tail off to get to fantasy land. JMO.


I remember reading something about Lee ,like you said he didn't start out on big tracks of land.
I remember Drurys started out hunting private land what seemed like shooting " cull bucks". I was just using those guys because that's what popped into my head. 
They might do good , I really don't know.


----------



## pgpn123

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but Rompola holds 11 of the top 156 listings in GT county as of the 2018 book. Oldest one is dated 1968, most recent is 1988.
> 
> Should we presume _all_ of these are fraudulent? Just the biggest ones? Just the most recent?



there's some Lake Michigan frontage in Clare county for sale, better hurry....


----------



## LabtechLewis

pgpn123 said:


> there's some Lake Michigan frontage in Clare county for sale, better hurry....


Yeah, right. I see where that got you...

(Post #1447  )


----------



## pgpn123

LabtechLewis said:


> Yeah, right. I see where that got you...


the tide's out, it's coming in any day now...


----------



## sniper

pgpn123 said:


> if you must know, 110 in a 45...reasonable under the circumstances


Lmao! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve

retired dundo said:


> Great post.Don’t really know why some would enter there buck if they shot a 165inch.Just to brag to people they don’t know.Iam sure all there friends would see it so whats the point in entering it


165" wouldn't qualify for B&C. If I shot a B&C I would probably enter it for two reasons. First B&C is a fantastic organization to support. Second would be for my own pleasure. Its no different than mounting antlers or a shoulder mount. 

How do you feel about people who check their deer to get a patch? Are they bragging by collecting and displaying patches?


----------



## DirtySteve

Bucman said:


> Not that hard
> Look in the book, name and county listed. GIS search that county. Bingo.


So what isnt hard? Post doesnt make sense to me. I have entered two bucks and a few turkeys. Never got any attention from a single person. Nobody has ever contacted me. I dont think anyone knows about it that I havent told.


----------



## jatc

QDMAMAN said:


> So how would you propose measuring the antler growth and mass?


Water displacement in cubic inches / #days spent in jail X net worth / # of auto insurance points X # of social media likes X high school GPA / amount paid in dollars of all disciplinary fines paid since the age of twelve + inside spread*

* Inches of inside spread allowance cannot exceed # of social media likes


----------



## Bucman

DirtySteve said:


> So what isnt hard? Post doesnt make sense to me. I have entered two bucks and a few turkeys. Never got any attention from a single person. Nobody has ever contacted me. I dont think anyone knows about it that I havent told.


I was referring to why guys keep it quiet. It ca be that easy to cyber scout their deer. Doubt that someone would contact you when they're snooping


----------



## Dish7

DirtySteve said:


> 165" wouldn't qualify for B&C.


Huh?


----------



## Namrock

Dish7 said:


> Huh?


All time vs awards book. Awards kinda like a participation trophy. Missed it byyyy that much.

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE ALL-TIME BOOK AND THE AWARDS BOOK? 
The All-time books, such as Records of North American Big Game, 13th Edition, are published every six years and have all trophy listings that meet the All-time minimum score. The Awards books, such as Boone and Crockett Club's 29th Big Game Awards, are published every three years, and have listings of trophies accepted during one, individual, three-year Awards period. The Awards books are considered supplements to the prior editions of the All-time books.


----------



## JohnnyB87

DirtySteve said:


> 165" wouldn't qualify for B&C. If I shot a B&C I would probably enter it for two reasons. First B&C is a fantastic organization to support. Second would be for my own pleasure. Its no different than mounting antlers or a shoulder mount.
> 
> How do you feel about people who check their deer to get a patch? Are they bragging by collecting and displaying patches?


165 will make it, just barely. Interesting point about the patches, we are fiends for the patches out here.


----------



## Dish7

Namrock said:


> All time vs awards book. Awards kinda like a participation trophy. Missed it byyyy that much.
> 
> WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE ALL-TIME BOOK AND THE AWARDS BOOK?
> The All-time books, such as Records of North American Big Game, 13th Edition, are published every six years and have all trophy listings that meet the All-time minimum score. The Awards books, such as Boone and Crockett Club's 29th Big Game Awards, are published every three years, and have listings of trophies accepted during one, individual, three-year Awards period. The Awards books are considered supplements to the prior editions of the All-time books.


Yeah, I know. 160 is still a Booner. If that's a participation trophy, I'll participate.


----------



## GIDEON

JohnnyB87 said:


> 165 will make it, just barely. Interesting point about the patches, we are fiends for the patches out here.


I'm collecting patches.


----------



## Namrock

Dish7 said:


> Yeah, I know. 160 is still a Booner. If that's a participation trophy, I'll participate.


Heck yeah, who wouldn't!? I knew you knew, was just putting it out there for those that may not have.


----------



## RMH

sniper said:


> Lol. Just curious how fast you were going on your trip to the scorers??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Rumor is he never drives while under the influence of score shopping. Lures them to his residence with venison sausage (without cure). Plus, he don't want to get pencil lead all over his truck interior.


----------



## bucko12pt

Namrock said:


> All time vs awards book. Awards kinda like a participation trophy. Missed it byyyy that much.
> 
> WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE ALL-TIME BOOK AND THE AWARDS BOOK?
> The All-time books, such as Records of North American Big Game, 13th Edition, are published every six years and have all trophy listings that meet the All-time minimum score. The Awards books, such as Boone and Crockett Club's 29th Big Game Awards, are published every three years, and have listings of trophies accepted during one, individual, three-year Awards period. The Awards books are considered supplements to the prior editions of the All-time books.


160” typical makes the annual, 170” makes the all time book. I think it’s 180” and 190” for NT.


----------



## RMH

........


----------



## DirtySteve

Dish7 said:


> Huh?


170 to make the book isnt it?


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> This is how they normally look in the back of a truck. This one was pulled out a little ways so it could be checked, but even the largest bucks will fit just fine unless they are frozen solid. Please give me one good reason why Rampolla's buck was propped up in such a way so you couldn't see the back of the head? Also, why no blood at the kill site?
> 
> View attachment 812016


That looks to be a full size truck. Mitch drives a Ford Ranger, in fact, I think he still drives the same one that he had when he killed the B1G1!


----------



## Hoytman5

TK81 said:


> I know of one rack in particular that I would like to scan at work. 😁


Lol- are they “propped” up in a deceiving manner for the world to see but not to touch? Gotta be fake…..


----------



## Hoytman5

mathews_583 said:


> How did you obtain that? Appears to be spot on.


I went to school with Kevin and that seems to be spot on with what I know.


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- are they “propped” up in a deceiving manner for the world to see but not to touch? Gotta be fake…..


Reminds me of yo mama


----------



## Hoytman5

sureshot006 said:


> There is also a member here who knows Mitch and says it is true.
> 
> I guess they called it "eavesdropping".


It’s my understanding that they did call it, “eavesdropping” as well. I believe this is what his son Kevin was referring to when he said,”he made some bad personal decisions”…


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> It’s my understanding that they did call it, “eavesdropping” as well. I believe this is what his son Kevin was referring to when he said,”he made some bad personal decisions”…


One of multiple.


----------



## Hoytman5

LabtechLewis said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but Rompola holds 11 of the top 156 listings in GT county as of the 2018 book. Oldest one is dated 1968, most recent is 1988.
> 
> Should we presume _all_ of these are fraudulent? Just the biggest ones? Just the most recent?


To your point, he has shot several more since the “big” buck. What would his motive be to continue fabricating fake bucks that he has no intention in entering? If he was still entering his bucks it would be quite a few more than 11. That’s something I always wonder that is seldom discussed.


----------



## Hoytman5

throughtheice88 said:


> Well good. It’s finally settled.


Lol- where was this guy 1450 posts ago?! Could have saved us all a lot of time….


----------



## sureshot006

Hoytman5 said:


> To your point, he has shot several more since the “big” buck. What would his motive be to continue fabricating fake bucks that he has no intention in entering? If he was still entering his bucks it would be quite a few more than 11. That’s something I always wonder that is seldom discussed.


It's hard to get a farmed typical that big.


----------



## Hoytman5

sureshot006 said:


> It's hard to get a farmed typical that big.


As I have mentioned from the beginning, I have two friends that handled the bucks rack the night Mitch shot it. Do you think he would let people handle it if it were screwed, glued or bubble gummed together? I’ll admit there are things that don’t add up to me either but the one thing I believe is that the rack is real. I base that on testimony from two, experienced, deer hunting buddies that were lucky enough to handle the rack.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> 170 to make the book isnt it?


yeah, 170” and190” nt


----------



## DirtySteve

bucko12pt said:


> yeah, 170” and190” nt


Thats what I thought I remembered. I thought 150" got you the equivalent of a participation ribbon or honorable mention...something like that. Then 170" to get in the book. Sounds like 160 gets you a participation ribbon.


----------



## Namrock

Groundsize said:


> I just want to know how much an old danger Ranger is worth knowing the World record typical whitetail of all time was laying in the back of it.


----------



## sniper

sureshot006 said:


> Since when are big bucks found under skirts?!


Lol. I’ve probably spent over a million bucks for whats under that skirt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## mich buckmaster

Bowhunt said:


> Way off subject here but I haven’t seen NS on here in quite some time and really missed his post season recap this year. Hope all is well with him.


I agree!!


----------



## Groundsize

@Hoytman5 go down the street and see if Mitch wants to sell that truck! Maybe he left the killing arrow in the back under the rubber bed liner…..


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> This is how they normally look in the back of a truck.


That's a nice buck. Probably 120" though.


Forest Meister said:


> I was thinking Trophy Specialist.


That's it! Probably jealous that Mitch is a better taxidermist, lol.


----------



## 3X8

*"Why smoke and make yourself sick when you can chew and make everybody sick" *


----------



## pgpn123

Groundsize said:


> @Hoytman5 go down the street and see if Mitch wants to sell that truck! Maybe he left the killing arrow in the back under the rubber bed liner…..



Wait a minute, that could be it....secure the truck. Only need a single drop of dried blood, cross reference DNA analysis to all known whitetail lineages...


----------



## cb2176

Well, since this thread is apparently over (for now)... In case anybody is just now checking in & had not read the other 1,500+ messages...... it's real.

Let's pick up where we left off here in about a decade or so.... where it'll still be real.


----------



## Chriss83

I heard fake


----------



## RMH

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 812872
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You get a prize for hitting them all in one shot.


----------



## jr28schalm

RMH said:


> .
> View attachment 812872
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A guy like you covers all the numbers when you sit and piss


----------



## sniper

jr28schalm said:


> A guy like you covers all the numbers when you sit and piss


JR is a little feisty and angry tonight. You must of had to skip inhaling your lunch today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jr28schalm

sniper said:


> JR is a little feisty and angry tonight. You must of had to skip inhaling your lunch today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nope, I just know he can't fight back..


----------



## sniper

jr28schalm said:


> Nope, I just know he can't fight back..


Lol. Can’t or won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH

jr28schalm said:


> Nope, I just know he can't fight back..


.
Miss me........









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock

Right where the red line for #1 meets the blue for #3


----------



## RMH

Namrock said:


> Right where the red line for #1 meets the blue for #3


There should be an 8 above the 1 for morning incidents.


----------



## Namrock

RMH said:


> There should be an 8 above the 1 for morning incidents.


Ah yes... & Gin **** as well.


----------



## JasonSlayer

Over 2000 comments. I now know who the best bow hunter in michigan is.


----------



## bucko12pt

Sasquatch Lives said:


> So Rompola is supposedly this secretive guy who doesn't want attention but had his own deer website?


He didn’t publish the website.


----------



## Night Moves

So did any of you Rompolla believers ask your taxidermist what they think about the legitimacy of his racks? After listening to the podcast, are there any taxidermists out there that actually believe his BS? It must be getting pretty hard to maintain your believe in that scum bag.


----------



## sureshot006

Night Moves said:


> So did any of you Rompolla believers ask your taxidermist what they think about the legitimacy of his racks? After listening to the podcast, are there any taxidermists out there that actually believe his BS? It must be getting pretty hard to maintain your believe in that scum bag.


Why would any opinions have changed in 20 yrs? Nothing new has come out


----------



## Night Moves

sureshot006 said:


> Why would any opinions have changed in 20 yrs? Nothing new has come out


You would think that people would look at all the evidence and change their minds. I did many years ago. When the story first came out I sadly was duped into believing it. After a quite a while, I eventually looked into it deeper and changed my mind completely. It's what open minded people do. It's what Kevin Vistisen did in his podcast series.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

bucko12pt said:


> He didn’t publish the website.


Well who did and how did they get all those pics of him posing with deer? And why would he allow someone else to do this?


----------



## tdorf

DirtySteve said:


> If this is true how come you only see the same couple clips of the guy floating around social media? Where is all this info he had given out over the years?
> 
> When I was in highschool (late 80's) I only knew one guy who was a trophy hunter. It was my uncle who passed bucks yearly looking for a mature buck. He was different than anyone else I knew. My uncle would read everything he could get his hands on that was about hunting big bucks.....especially if it was from Michigan or entailed public land hunting. He took me to a hunting show one year and he was excited because Mitch was supposed to be there for a seminar. It was the only time I ever heard about Rompola before his world record. My uncle told me about another seminar that he tried to see Mitch and he never showed. That day Mitch once again was a no show. We watched a turkey hunting seminar instead.


Because the internet was just getting going at that time.


----------



## DirtySteve

tdorf said:


> Because the internet was just getting going at that time.


Then where are all these old video clips and magazine articles? I could easily watch 50 videos of fred bear on youtube tonight. You can't claim he was making videos and doing seminars for profit when no content seems to exist.


----------



## tdorf

DirtySteve said:


> Then where are all these old video clips and magazine articles? I could easily watch 50 videos of fred bear on youtube tonight. You can't claim he was making videos and doing seminars for profit when no content seems to exist.


Probably didn’t have much stuff filmed. Multiple people have said he has done seminars.


----------



## tdorf

Kevin Vestisen said Mitch entered like 4 or 5 of the 8 bucks on record that had over 25” spreads or something along those lines. That’s seems too crazy to be true. Like is he hunting an island or something? How could there be a small pocket of super wide bucks that only he seems to be able to kill? Did the other wide bucks on record come from the same area?


----------



## Chriss83

tdorf said:


> Kevin Vestisen said Mitch entered like 4 or 5 of the 8 bucks on record that had over 25” spreads or something along those lines. That’s seems too crazy to be true. Like is he hunting an island or something? How could there be a small pocket of super wide bucks that only he seems to be able to kill? Did the other wide bucks on record come from the same area?


💯 percent agree


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Radar420 said:


> It was a 160 class that he got in a day and a half...


Maybe that's the one I misreference earlier


----------



## Radar420

DEDGOOSE said:


> Maybe that's the one I misreference earlier


Understandable - it's hard to keep all the booner stories straight 

There is a claim he killed a 190 class for a farmer in Leelanau.


----------



## Night Moves

Radar420 said:


> Understandable - it's hard to keep all the booner stories straight
> 
> There is a claim he killed a 190 class for a farmer in Leelanau.


I'm sure that 190 was just a cull buck.


----------



## Radar420

Night Moves said:


> I'm sure that 190 was just a cull buck.


Obviously because he didn't even keep the antlers, he gave them to the farmer...


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Night Moves said:


> I'm sure that 190 was just a cull buck.


A guy has a big ole buck running around and instead of figuring out how to kill it himself he calls in another guy to do it for him? I think the proper term isn't cull buck, but cuck buck instead. "Gee golly Mr. Rompola, while you're at it, why don't ya look up my wife's skirt too?"


----------



## RedM2

Night Moves said:


> Thanks for posting that. I listened to 213 and was very impressed with the taxidermists analysis of Rompola's deer claims. I hadn't really looked at Rompolla's deer photos much except for his purported world record deer. This podcast opened my eyes to all the problems with those deer that he posted photos of on his website. It looks like he tried to fake more deer to help legitimize his big scam. I had to go to my taxidermist yesterday. He is a top notch artisan and a well respected taxidermist. I asked him about the Rompolla buck and he just laughed and said it's a fake. For those of you that still believe in Rampolla, I challenge you to ask your taxidermist what he thinks on this subject. I'd be shocked if any good taxidermists actually believes Rompolla.
> 
> Here is a link to episode 213. Listen to it all the way through and follow along on Google with the photos too. If you still don't see any problems with Mitch's claims, then heaven help you.
> 
> https://deerhunterpodcast.libsyn.com/213-the-rompola-buck
> 
> Here is a link to todays wrap-up podcast where he sums up his opinion based on all the facts and evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> https://deerhunterpodcast.libsyn.com/231-the-rompola-buck


I'm always looking for a top notch artisan taxidermist... who's your taxidermist?


----------



## Night Moves

RedM2 said:


> I'm always looking for a top notch artisan taxidermist... who's your taxidermist?


He's already charging almost $800 for a deer head and said he's raising his prices again because he's super busy and backed up on work. He certainly doesn't need me making maters worse and I don't want to contribute to his prices going up by being an internet big mouth. Besides, I would not want to publicize his opinions on the Rompolla subject without his permission.


----------



## bucko12pt

tdorf said:


> Kevin Vestisen said Mitch entered like 4 or 5 of the 8 bucks on record that had over 25” spreads or something along those lines. That’s seems too crazy to be true. Like is he hunting an island or something? How could there be a small pocket of super wide bucks that only he seems to be able to kill? Did the other wide bucks on record come from the same area?


I don’t have a record book to look it up, but I don’t believe that he entered 4-5 other bucks that were over 25” wide, so you’re making assumptions that aren’t based on fact. I know for sure that the state record bow kill wasn’t over 25”, not sure about any others without looking.

If you want to look it up, or your source looks it up and it proves to be true I’ll retract my claim.

let us know.


----------



## bucko12pt

tdorf said:


> Probably didn’t have much stuff filmed. Multiple people have said he has done seminars.


I only remember once, or twice, he did seminars at the Lansing show and I used to go to that show every year.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> I don’t have a record book to look it up, but I don’t believe that he entered 4-5 other bucks that were over 25” wide, so you’re making assumptions that aren’t based on fact. I know for sure that the state record bow kill wasn’t over 25”, not sure about any others without looking.
> 
> If you want to look it up, or your source looks it up and it proves to be true I’ll retract my claim.
> 
> let us know.


My CBM book doesn't show the spread on deer antlers in the listing.


----------



## Bob S

Night Moves said:


> I don't think that it would be wise to post anything about a business that I frequent on a forum subject like this without their permission.


Over the years there have been numerous threads on this forum where members have posted the names of their taxidermist or deer processor. Most legitimate businesses would welcome free advertising.


----------



## Night Moves

Bob S said:


> Over the years there have been numerous threads on this forum where members have posted the names of their taxidermist or deer processor. Most legitimate businesses would welcome free advertising.


Not when it is tied in to a controversial subject like this. I'll tell you all what, I'll make a deal with you all, if enough people on here contact their taxidermist and show them all the photos referenced in the podcast and get them to give their opinion on Rompolla's legitimacy on here, then I'll, contact my taxidermist, and if he gives me his permission, then I'll post all sorts of his work here.


----------



## bowhunter426

Night Moves said:


> Not when it is tied in to a controversial subject like this. I'll tell you all what, I'll make a deal with you all, if enough people on here contact their taxidermist and show them all the photos referenced in the podcast and get them to give their opinion on Rompolla's legitimacy on here, then I'll, contact my taxidermist, and if he gives me his permission, then I'll post all sorts of his work here.


Keep on digging that hole deeper. Why are you afraid of posting his work? Did you double secret pinky swear never to share his opinion about a deer? That's even more binding than a signed NDA. First you didn't want to overwhelm your taxi to protect your wallet, but later it is really because you don't want to share his controversial opinion(which you already did). Your story is more inconsistent and has more plot holes than Mitch's.


----------



## Bucman

Night Moves said:


> I don't need to have armchair taxidermy critics like you give an amateurish evaluation that would likely be poor in a twisted attempt to somehow disrespect me. He has won a bunch of awards in high level taxidermy contests, so real experts have judged him top shelf. You seem to have a chip on your shoulder against me personally because I disagree with your misguided loyalty towards Rampolla BS.


I'm a professional so let me see them and evaluate. It's ok if you don't have any. I'll understand your enviuos attitude then. 

Fyi my taxi has won awards too and welcomes word of mouth business.


----------



## Gamekeeper

If 1 person (at a grand a pop) decided not to use his taxidermist because of what was posted here, the taxidermist is out a grand.

Through no fault of his own, from a conversation he wasn’t even a part of. Of words/opinion attributed to him by two strangers arguing.

That is what you call an “everything to lose, and nothing to gain” stupidity post.

Leave his taxidermist out of your internet squabble.


----------



## motdean

Gamekeeper said:


> If 1 person (at a grand a pop) decided not to use his taxidermist because of what was posted here, the taxidermist is out a grand.
> 
> Through no fault of his own, from a conversation he wasn’t even a part of. Of words/opinion attributed to him by two strangers arguing.
> 
> That is what you call an “everything to lose, and nothing to gain” stupidity post.
> 
> Leave his taxidermist out of your internet squabble.


I'd still like to see pictures of his work.....I don't care to learn or know the name.
I simply enjoy looking at how people preserve their hunts/animals.


----------



## Bucman

Gamekeeper said:


> If 1 person (at a grand a pop) decided not to use his taxidermist because of what was posted here, the taxidermist is out a grand.
> 
> Through no fault of his own, from a conversation he wasn’t even a part of. Of words/opinion attributed to him by two strangers arguing.
> 
> That is what you call an “everything to lose, and nothing to gain” stupidity post.
> 
> Leave his taxidermist out of your internet squabble.


Its heresay what the taxi said. I don't believe the guy even has a taxi!!! That is the point


----------



## Gamekeeper

motdean said:


> I'd still like to see pictures of his work.....I don't care to learn or know the name.
> I simply enjoy looking at how people preserve their hunts/animals.


I’m sure you know there is a difference between competition taxidermy, and retail taxidermy.
Time is money.
And there is no substitute for artistry. 
Those guys have “patrons”, and don’t argue about stuff that would only bring them loss.

You would be better served asking for pictures of bad retail taxidermy.


----------



## mbrewer

Night Moves said:


> I don't think that it would be wise to post anything about a business that I frequent on a forum subject like this without their permission. They may not appreciate it and it would not be right, but it does not seem that you have a very good concept of right and wrong based on your devotion to perpetuating the Rampolla myth. You labeling me as BS is real rich considering your position on this. LOL


Apply the same standard to your own comments and be quick about it, you'll feel better.


----------



## Forest Meister

motdean said:


> I'd still like to see pictures of his work.....I don't care to learn or know the name.
> I simply enjoy looking at how people preserve their hunts/animals.





Bucman said:


> Its heresay what the taxi said. I don't believe the guy even has a taxi!!! That is the point


If the guy is who many of us think he is, he may be his own taxidermist. If he is not the guy I think he is, he has a doppelganger, attitude wise, that got booted about the same time he registered. FM


----------



## Bucman

Forest Meister said:


> If the guy is who many of us think he is, he may be his own taxidermist. If he is not the guy I think he is, he has a doppelganger, attitude wise, that got booted about the same time he registered. FM


Im pickin up what ur layin down FM..


----------



## miruss

Night Moves said:


> I don't need to have armchair taxidermy critics like you give an amateurish evaluation that would likely be poor in a twisted attempt to somehow disrespect me


Yet you know from PHOTOS that a rack is fake more then people that Actually held those antlers to score them! Have you actually ever SEEN OR TOUCHED the ROMPOLA BUCK?


----------



## Hoytman5

miruss said:


> Yet you know from PHOTOS that a rack is fake more then people that Actually held those antlers to score them! Have you actually ever SEEN OR TOUCHED the ROMPOLA BUCK?


Amen! I'm not saying I buy the whole story but the one thing I believe is that the rack is real. I have two, trustworthy, friends that actually held the rack the night Mitch shot it so I could care less what people think they can tell from a photo. You might be able to sway me one way or another on certain parts of his story but not the fake rack theory. And for the record, my buddies weren't any of the guys that scored the rack so there were several people who handled that bucks antlers, not just the scorers.


----------



## sniper

JohnnyB87 said:


> Listened to all of Kevin's podcasts through #213 on the rompola buck. If we put this on the fake scale, 1 being proven fake, 10 being proven real, I think I'm at about a 3.5. I've flip floped on this a few times, mainly because all the arguments for or against have problems with them.
> The taxidermist arguement, as discussed in #213, is damming in a way, but I have a hard time taking a person's opinion on pictures as any kind of hard evidence. Seems like guys believing or disbelieving are putting a lot of faith in strangers opinions. This guy knew romopola, this guy is a world class taxidermist, this guy is a deer statistician. All just theories and educated guesses.


I just don’t believe anyone is dumb enough to throw away possibly 6 figures a year for multiple years because he has an ax to grind with a couple of mean guys in a hunting club. I guess sticking your head in a hole for over 3 decades is supposed to make it go away. Apparently it hasn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Night Moves

Some on here are way off base. But feel free to act like fools.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

piketroller said:


> The only way this ever gets settled with a podcast is if it's on Joe Rogan's show. Now that would be funny.


That would be amazing.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Forest Meister said:


> If the guy is who many of us think he is, he may be his own taxidermist. If he is not the guy I think he is, he has a doppelganger, attitude wise, that got booted about the same time he registered. FM


I thought he was someone else too, then I figured out that guy wasn't who I thought he was. Lol


----------



## piketroller

When someone comes out swinging that aggressively in his first hundred or two posts, it usually means those aren't his first hundred or two posts.


----------



## Night Moves

If I came on here "swinging" it's only because several others swung first at me. I find it amazing how some on here are quick with insulating people on this forum. Is that how you behave face to face to or do you just save that kind of behavior for your internet aliases? Your Momma's would be so proud. LOL


----------



## jr28schalm

Night Moves said:


> If I came on here "swinging" it's only because several others swung first at me. I find it amazing how some on here are quick with insulating people on this forum. Is that how you behave face to face to or do you just save that kind of behavior for your internet aliases? Your Momma's would be so proud. LOL


Hows the arm wrestling going?


----------



## ratherboutside

triplelunger said:


> That's what she said...


She lied. She was just being nice.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucko12pt

anagranite said:


> This seems to say that the Rompola buck wasn't killed in the US!! Jk
> 
> And the Huff buck was a crossbow buck so it shouldn't count.


Ok, I corrected my post so you can understand.

Crossbows are accepted by B&C as a weapon to harvest a big game animal. P&Y does not, but they’ll come around because they’re going to look pretty silly not recognizing the number 1 buck killed by a hunter all time.


----------



## ratherboutside

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, I corrected my post so you can understand.
> 
> Crossbows are accepted by B&C as a weapon to harvest a big game animal. P&Y does not, but they’ll come around because they’re going to look pretty silly not recognizing the number 2 buck killed by a hunter all time.


They don't recognize the current #1 so I don't know if they will accept this buck. They have standards but they did come around on compounds so maybe.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## anagranite

bucko12pt said:


> Ok, I corrected my post so you can understand.
> 
> Crossbows are accepted by B&C as a weapon to harvest a big game animal. P&Y does not, but they’ll come around because they’re going to look pretty silly not recognizing the number 2 buck killed by a hunter all time.


I was just trying to make jokes but I seemed to have failed. I fell about the same as you with the Rompola buck, it's real but I'd like a Paul Harvey "rest of the story" episode on it. 

I'm also fine with crossbows and extremely happy for Dustin with his buck. I feel like I would choke if I ever had the opportunity at a buck any where near that class, I get shook up over 140 class deer.


----------



## Night Moves

There's are some big flaws in the purported reasons Rompolla chose to take his antlers and hide: First, some claim he is a recluse and didn't want any attention, which of course has been proven to be total BS with his actions being completely to the contrary leading up his attempted fraud, so there is no sane argument to bolster that theory. Why would he have even bothered to have it looked at or measured by his buddies if he didn't want any attention from it? There are tons of big bucks killed every year all over the country that the public never finds out about, so it can certainly be done. Second, the claim that he pulled back because he wanted to spare himself and his family from the scandal does not hold water either. If in fact the deer was not a fraud, getting it examined, X-rayed and officially scored by measures other than his friends and then just not bothering to submit the score would have been a no-brainer way to kill all the controversy and end the publicity once and for all, not to mention the large sum of money he would have been paid to do this. Instead he chooses to bring on decades of doubt, sandal and unwanted notoriety to not only himself, but probably to his family too. Makes absolutely no sense. How anybody can't see the obvious fraud in all this is beyond my comprehension. I pray the Rompolla believers don't get a call from some Nigerian scammer, because they will probably give them all their savings. Here's some free advice, hang up on the Nigerians and give up on your belief in Rompolla buck being legit.


----------



## bucko12pt

anagranite said:


> I was just trying to make jokes but I seemed to have failed. I fell about the same as you with the Rompola buck, it's real but I'd like a Paul Harvey "rest of the story" episode on it.
> 
> I'm also fine with crossbows and extremely happy for Dustin with his buck. I feel like I would choke if I ever had the opportunity at a buck any where near that class, I get shook up over 140 class deer.


Understood.

Big deer get you going that’s for sure. The day I killed my biggest ever I was shaking like a leaf, but it was also 23 degrees below zero, so I’m not sure if it was from the deer or the cold….most likely the deer 🥶


----------



## Bucman

retired dundo said:


> 1650 posts can’t understand why so many guys give a dam about his antlers.I only care about mine and my friends when they get nice one and guys on here that I follow all season.I like seeing there’s no matter what size


Why are you posting then


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> There's are some big flaws in the purported reasons Rompolla chose to take his antlers and hide: First, some claim he is a recluse and didn't want any attention, which of course has been proven to be total BS with his actions being completely to the contrary leading up his attempted fraud, so there is no sane argument to bolster that theory. Why would he have even bothered to have it looked at or measured by his buddies if he didn't want any attention from it? There are tons of big bucks killed every year all over the country that the public never finds out about, so it can certainly be done. Second, the claim that he pulled back because he wanted to spare himself and his family from the scandal does not hold water either. If in fact the deer was not a fraud, getting it examined, X-rayed and officially scored by measures other than his friends and then just not bothering to submit the score would have been a no-brainer way to kill all the controversy and end the publicity once and for all, not to mention the large sum of money he would have been paid to do this. Instead he chooses to bring on decades of doubt, sandal and unwanted notoriety to not only himself, but probably to his family too. Makes absolutely no sense. How anybody can't see the obvious fraud in all this is beyond my comprehension. I pray the Rompolla believers don't get a call from some Nigerian scammer, because they will probably give them all their savings. Here's some free advice, hang up on the Nigerians and give up on your belief in Rompolla buck being legit.


So your theory is getting the buck panel scored and becoming the world record would bring less attention to Mitch. Thats some pretty twisted logic.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> So your theory is getting the buck panel scored and becoming the world record would bring less attention to Mitch. Thats some pretty twisted logic.


No that is not what I said. Just get it examined and x-rayed by impartial scorers. We already know what the score is on his very likely fake rack, so that would be optional since it wouldn't mean anything anyway after the X-ray was looked at.


----------



## augustus0603

Night Moves said:


> There's are some big flaws in the purported reasons Rompolla chose to take his antlers and hide: First, some claim he is a recluse and didn't want any attention, which of course has been proven to be total BS with his actions being completely to the contrary leading up his attempted fraud, so there is no sane argument to bolster that theory. Why would he have even bothered to have it looked at or measured by his buddies if he didn't want any attention from it? There are tons of big bucks killed every year all over the country that the public never finds out about, so it can certainly be done. Second, the claim that he pulled back because he wanted to spare himself and his family from the scandal does not hold water either. If in fact the deer was not a fraud, getting it examined, X-rayed and officially scored by measures other than his friends and then just not bothering to submit the score would have been a no-brainer way to kill all the controversy and end the publicity once and for all, not to mention the large sum of money he would have been paid to do this. Instead he chooses to bring on decades of doubt, sandal and unwanted notoriety to not only himself, but probably to his family too. Makes absolutely no sense. How anybody can't see the obvious fraud in all this is beyond my comprehension. I pray the Rompolla believers don't get a call from some Nigerian scammer, because they will probably give them all their savings. Here's some free advice, hang up on the Nigerians and give up on your belief in Rompolla buck being legit.


People believe in God too. Maybe you should bash them as well. Some are still looking for "proof". 

There is no evidence to prove either side. Opinion is the only true fact known to everyone except Mitch.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> No that is not what I said. Just get it examined and x-rayed by impartial scorers. We already know what the score is on his very likely fake rack, so that would be optional since it wouldn't mean anything anyway after the X-ray was looked at.


Why does he need to have it xrayed if he does or doesnt want to enter it in the book? That isnt even the process for BnC if they feel it was a fake. They would drill at the base of the rack and get a sample.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> Why does he need to have it xrayed if he does or doesnt want to enter it in the book? That isnt even the process for BnC if they feel it was a fake. They would drill at the base of the rack and get a sample.


As I stated, he would not even need to enter it in any books. Just proof that it is real and the controversy ends then and here and do threads and other arguments like this. Sit on the rack, and the whole issues will keep alive even after he's dead. I personally lean towards the belief that that the rack has been destroyed though.


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> No that is not what I said. Just get it examined and x-rayed by impartial scorers. We already know what the score is on his very likely fake rack, so that would be optional since it wouldn't mean anything anyway after the X-ray was looked at.


Seems like you are starting to come around to the believer side of things. Now it's only a "likely fake rack" instead of flat out fake. Maybe by the time this thread hits 3000 posts you'll be the president of the Rompola fan club. If so, I hope you just pick one way to spell his name going forward. Doing it differently in every post makes it seem like you don't even know who this thread is about.


----------



## Night Moves

augustus0603 said:


> People believe in God too. Maybe you should bash them as well. Some are still looking for "proof".
> 
> There is no evidence to prove either side. Opinion is the only true fact known to everyone except Mitch.


Now you're likening Rompolla to God? You've got to be kidding right?


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> Seems like you are starting to come around to the believer side of things. Now it's only a "likely fake rack" instead of flat out fake. Maybe by the time this thread hits 3000 posts you'll be the president of the Rompola fan club. If so, I hope you just pick one way to spell his name going forward. Doing it differently in every post makes it seem like you don't even know who this thread is about.


Nitpicking and pointing out spelling errors is pretty low. Ya, you guys are convincing me that Rompolla is the Messiah. LOL


----------



## retired dundo

jr28schalm said:


> And your following this thread. Go figure


I look once in a while when iam board and want a laugh


----------



## bucko12pt

bowhunter426 said:


> The deer with the fake looking autumn background in the pictures? Pretty sure there were several threads and the false stage deemed the deer fake by the armchair photo reviewing experts of MS


😂

Ok, missed that I guess.

You mean the jealous”armchair photo reviewing experts of MS”. 🙄


----------



## bowhunter426

bucko12pt said:


> 😂
> 
> Ok, missed that I guess.
> 
> You mean the jealous”armchair photo reviewing experts of MS”. 🙄


Mitch could probably shoot and recover Sasquatch on Live TV In front of a panel of experts and people would still doubt the authenticity of it. Much like the moon landing


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> As I stated, he would not even need to enter it in any books. Just proof that it is real and the controversy ends then and here and do threads and other arguments like this. Sit on the rack, and the whole issues will keep alive even after he's dead. I personally lean towards the belief that that the rack has been destroyed though.


So, if Mitch knows it’s real, why would he waste his time doing X-rays and whatever else people like yourself want done to prove it’s real? He obviously could care less what you and others think, he’s proved that by doing nothing that you suggest and if he did you probably wouldn’t believe it anyway. 

Maybe you should start a Go Fund Me and put up a $100k, that might get his attention.

HELP PROVE THE ROMPOLA BUCK IS A FAKE

Donate here $$$$$$$$


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> So, if Mitch knows it’s real, why would he waste his time doing X-rays and whatever else people like yourself want done to prove it’s real? He obviously could care less what you and others think, he’s proved that by doing nothing that you suggest and if he did you probably wouldn’t believe it anyway.
> 
> Maybe you should start a Go Fund Me and put up a $100k, that might get his attention.
> 
> HELP PROVE THE ROMPOLA BUCK IS A FAKE
> 
> Donate here $$$$$$$$


Well if he had once ounce of self-respect, then he would certainly want to prove to everyone that he is not, once again, a fraudster. Also, if he cared anything about his family, then he would certainly want to clear his name too, so they would not have to suffer. But, we all know that Rompola will never never get the deer examined or X-rayed, and not because he just doesn't care, which is Ludacris, but rather because the deer is a fraud.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Night Moves said:


> ...which is Ludacris...


My two favorites: "I'm so high, I think I got a nosebleed"






and this one, which of course I runs through my mind every time I cart out a deer in the stroller...


----------



## Hoytman5

LabtechLewis said:


> My two favorites: "I'm so high, I think I got a nosebleed"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one, which of course I runs through my mind every time I cart out a deer in the stroller...


LL- You should add this to your deer stroller playlist...


----------



## Hoytman5

If you want to take it down a notch then maybe this one. I'm sure @Night Moves wouldn't argue against it....


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

jr28schalm said:


> Hows the arm wrestling going?


Haha, I miss that guy. What was his screen name again? 

The mods should let StevenJ, OH YEAH!, and farm legend make new aliases. Between those guys, Joe Rogan’s podcast, and Alex Jones’ infowars, that’s all the entertainment I need.


----------



## LabtechLewis

Hoytman5 said:


> LL- You should add this to your deer stroller playlist...


Good one. I do remember that. I saw them, DMX, and Godsmack at JLA on 12/7/2000. Big snow that day, I think.

Rompola Buck saga was still in its infancy!! That's staying power! Like yo mama.


----------



## motdean

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Haha, I miss that guy. What was his screen name again?
> 
> The mods should let StevenJ, OH YEAH!, and farm legend make new aliases. Between those guys, Joe Rogan’s podcast, and Alex Jones’ infowars, that’s all the entertainment I need.


Hell, they've let everyone else back on...why not Munsterlandr while they are at it?

He would surely bring back not only some entertainment, but some traffic to the site.


----------



## jr28schalm

LabtechLewis said:


> Good one. I do remember that. I saw them, DMX, and Godsmack at JLA on 12/7/2000. Big snow that day, I think.
> 
> Rompola Buck saga was still in its infancy!! That's staying power! Like yo mama.


I was there 2. One of best shows I seen was rage against machine and wotang


----------



## Rasputin

I heard a rumor from a reliable sources brother in law that Mitch felt sorry for Hanson because he needed the retirement income he got from his buck, so Mitch simply promised to wait until Milo passed away to claim his prize and then work on his night moves 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sniper

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Haha, I miss that guy. What was his screen name again?
> 
> The mods should let StevenJ, OH YEAH!, and farm legend make new aliases. Between those guys, Joe Rogan’s podcast, and Alex Jones’ infowars, that’s all the entertainment I need.


Post #1647. Trophy Specialist. 
I don’t believe Farmlegend is banned. He chimed in on the LFTS threads this past season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

bucko12pt said:


> Remember, it’s winter and cabin fever season and obviously there’s many suffering from severe cases. 😚
> 
> World class deer bring world class attention, except for one….the largest typical whitetail ever killed by a hunter in the US was killed two months ago and I don’t think there’s even been a thread started on MS about it?


2


----------



## sureshot006

jr28schalm said:


> Hows the arm wrestling going?


Same ISP, same city listed.


----------



## Forest Meister

sureshot006 said:


> Same ISP, same city listed.


Couple of posts and it was obvious to the most casual observers. FM


----------



## sureshot006

Forest Meister said:


> Couple of posts and it was obvious to the most casual observers. FM


Never paid close enough attention. Glad to think he's doing okay. Considering the timing of last post I thought possible he was a covid victim or something.


----------



## sniper

sureshot006 said:


> Never paid close enough attention. Glad to think he's doing okay. Considering the timing of last post I thought possible he was a covid victim or something.


Was TS banned???
I always thought his description on what was going with the deer herd in the UP was pretty accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RedM2

I never realized Munsterlandr was banned either. I thought he drifted away. It's been awhile, but I found his positions to be interesting


----------



## sureshot006

sniper said:


> Was TS banned???
> I always thought his description on what was going with the deer herd in the UP was pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No, he was not.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> No that is not what I said. Just get it examined and x-rayed by impartial scorers. We already know what the score is on his very likely fake rack, so that would be optional since it wouldn't mean anything anyway after the X-ray was looked at.


Wait...on one hand we can determine almost everything from photos. By "we" I mean a trained taxidermist like yourself...I mean, your buddy the taxidermist who wouldn't want pub on a deer hunting forum. On the the other hand we need an X-ray for proof even though there is photo in this thread of the rack and bare skull plate? 

On a side note does "your buddy" still offer cut rate taxidermy with lower grade materials as well as the premium stuff? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Dish7

sureshot006 said:


> No, he was not.


Are you sure? Maybe just temporarily? Sure seems like he had "banned" by his posts.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Dish7 said:


> Are you sure? Maybe just temporarily? Sure seems like he had "banned" by his posts.


I thought so too.


----------



## anagranite

jiggin is livin said:


> I thought so too.


I know he was for sure, not sure if it was permanent though.


----------



## bucko12pt

motdean said:


> He certainly was.
> It has been stated that he hurts some folks feelings....
> 
> I heard that someone in the state was considering him for the NRC when the next one expires.


Just what the NRC needs, another member with a closed mind about certain issues.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> The true story is that I don't know whether I was ever banned or not. One day I couldn't sign in any more with no reasons given. I tried to send a message to the powers that be on here, but never heard back. I kind of forgot about it after that for a while then signed up some time later under another name when my old sign on still did not work some time ago but was not that active until recently. As for the taxidermy stuff, I am retired now and no longer doing taxidermy, charters, or much else business wise. I did in fact visit a taxidermist and ask him about Rompolla. In fact visited several different taxidermists to check out their work for referrals and to possibly use some day myself. None are close to where I live because there are no taxidermists close to where I live now. So I guess you guys are now free to bash my business activities all you want now in your twisted way to get at me because I disagree with you on issues on here. It won't hurt me financially. I wonder though how some of you would feel if I did the same to you and try to attack your livelihood? But don't worry, because I'm not that low like some on here. I also won't stoop to cowardly name calling like some internet warriors are on here either. As for the question about my arm wrestling, I am still active at that and am the reining, 2021, state and national champion. Got two silver medals at the World Championships too in my last tournament. That's my hobby now.


You were the one that introduced your award winning taxidermist into the conversation. Did you expect that no one should have responded to his opinion? When you make a post like that, you should know there is going to be a response.


----------



## motdean

bucko12pt said:


> Just what the NRC needs, another member with a closed mind about certain issues.


Or open minded enough to look at the data.


----------



## RedM2

Night Moves said:


> As for the question about my arm wrestling, I am still active at that and am the reining, 2021, state and national champion. Got two silver medals at the World Championships too in my last tournament. That's my hobby now.


Speaking of arm wrestling, how's Alexsandr Bezizykov so dominant?


----------



## Night Moves

RedM2 said:


> So you're TS and do your own taxi work, but came on here clamoring about how your taxi made statements specific to the illegitimacy of the Rompola buck. This place is too funny sometimes.


I guess some on here have poor reading comprehension, so I'll repeat it in very simple terms: I AM RETIRED NOW AND NO LONGER DOING TAXIDERY WORK.


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> I guess some on here have poor reading comprehension, so I'll repeat it in very simple terms: I AM RETIRED NOW AND NO LONGER DOING TAXIDERY WORK.


So you should be free to post your work without being overwhelmed with future customers. Or driving away future business.


----------



## Night Moves

RedM2 said:


> Speaking of arm wrestling, how's Alexsandr Bezizykov so dominant?


Alexsandr Bezizykov (School Boy) has done well in Juniors in tournaments, but I have not heard of him doing anything major beyond that aside from a couple highly publicized super matches against people that are not top pullers. His older brother can beat him and he is much smaller and probably not even in the top 5 in his class. School Boy likely has a good future in the sport though if he continues to improve. He is still very young. I have never met him.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> So you should be free to post your work without being overwhelmed with future customers. Or driving away future business.


Why would I want to post photos of my old, taxidermy work on a thread like this? So you can get your jollies by picking it apart? Why don't you post some of your work on here instead so we can critique it?


----------



## >WingIt<

motdean said:


> Or open minded enough to look at the data.


Or open minded enough to say food plots should be banned yet hunt over them himself. 🤷‍♂️


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> You were the one that introduced your award winning taxidermist into the conversation. Did you expect that no one should have responded to his opinion? When you make a post like that, you should know there is going to be a response.


The fact is that I don't know of one good taxidermist that actually believes that the Rompola's deer is legit and I've talked to more than one about it too. I challenged everyone on here hundreds of posts back to talk to their taxidermists about it and nobody, not one person came up with a single taxidermist that will stick their neck out and say Rompola is not a fraud. That silence is very telling. I repaired hundreds of antlers over the years while I was in business and I know some were entered into the various record books unbeknownst to the scorers and I'm sure I'm not even close to being nearly as good as other taxidermists at antler repair. One guy even made the 700 club on here thanks to my work. LOL The fact that you actually believe that fraudsters can't pull one over on scorers is laughable.


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> Why would I want to post photos of my old, taxidermy work on a thread like this? So you can get your jollies by picking it apart? Why don't you post some of your work on here instead so we can critique it?


Here's 100% of my own taxidermy work. I found this skull & antlers as a "shed" on April fool's day in 1998 while on a hike,. The mice had just barely started chewing on the antler tips. I screwed it to a piece of wood and had the tag at the bottom made.









Your move. Surely you can blow this away with your award-winning work. Or if you want to give us an apples to apples comparison, you could show us the first thing you ever did.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> Here's 100% of my own taxidermy work. I found this skull & antlers as a "shed" on April fool's day in 1998 while on a hike,. The mice had just barely started chewing on the antler tips. I screwed it to a piece of wood and had the tag at the bottom made.
> View attachment 814425
> 
> 
> Your move. Surely you can blow this away with your award-winning work. Or if you want to give us an apples to apples comparison, you could show us the first thing you ever did.


I have never won any awards with my taxidermy. Never entered a competition. An early retirement was my reward though. Do you really want to see a squirrel or a pheasant mount that I did when I was a kid in the early 70s?


----------



## piketroller

Night Moves said:


> I have never won any awards with my taxidermy. Never entered a competition. An early retirement was my reward though. Do you really want to see a squirrel or a pheasant mount that I did when I was a kid in the early 70s?


Post everything you have a picture of. That's what I did when you asked me to post my work.

I'm still waiting on your critique as well.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> Post everything you have a picture of. That's what I did when you asked me to post my work.
> 
> I'm still waiting on your critique as well.


Alright, fine, if you insist. It would look nicer if you repaired the antler tip damage and stained the antlers a more natural color. The missing nose section could be replaced or an artificial skull could also be used. It may not be centered on the panel, or it might just be the photo. There is an ugly black smudge on the name plate so I can't read the name.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> Post everything you have a picture of. That's what I did when you asked me to post my work.
> 
> I'm still waiting on your critique as well.


How about the last thing I did? I repaired a friend of mines antlers on a mount of his that fell off the wall last year. I did not mount the deer and don't know who did. It was mounted on a form with a built in, plastic hanger that failed by the way, which I never used, and don't even know who makes them.

Before









After


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> How about the last thing I did? I repaired a friend of mines antlers on a mount of his that fell off the wall last year. I did not mount the deer and don't know who did. It was mounted on a form with a built in, plastic hanger that failed by the way, which I never used, and don't even know who makes them.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 814427
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 814428


In the bottom pic, on the right antler, is that a shadow, double exposure or some type of photo edit?


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> The fact is that I don't know of one good taxidermist that actually believes that the Rompola's deer is legit and I've talked to more than one about it too. I challenged everyone on here hundreds of posts back to talk to their taxidermists about it and nobody, not one person came up with a single taxidermist that will stick their neck out and say Rompola is not a fraud. That silence is very telling. I repaired hundreds of antlers over the years while I was in business and I know some were entered into the various record books unbeknownst to the scorers and I'm sure I'm not even close to being nearly as good as other taxidermists at antler repair. One guy even made the 700 club on here thanks to my work. LOL The fact that you actually believe that fraudsters can't pull one over on scorers is laughable.


Are you saying you altered a rack for a customer to make it larger for the record book?

As far as no one coming forward with a taxidermist that will claim rompola a fraud.....people I associate with have more integrity than to publicly accuse a person of fraud with no proof. Even if they have their own reservations about the story they wouldn't call a person out as fraud.


----------



## piketroller

DirtySteve said:


> Are you saying you altered a rack for a customer to make it larger for the record book?
> 
> As far as no one coming forward with a taxidermist that will claim rompola a fraud.....people I associate with have more integrity than to publicly accuse a person of fraud with no proof. Even if they have their own reservations about the story they wouldn't call a person out as fraud.


I think he's saying that he has the skills to alter antlers to get them into a record book, but Rompola is not a good enough taxidermist to do that. So in a round about way, he's making the case that the Rompola buck is real.


----------



## Mole Hill

Sad to hear that someone would alter a deer so someone could make the 700 club.


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> In the bottom pic, on the right antler, is that a shadow, double exposure or some type of photo edit?


The photos are not edited. I took the pics with my crappy phone camera. There are shadows.


----------



## Dish7

piketroller said:


> I think he's saying that he has the skills to alter antlers to get them into a record book, but Rompola is not a good enough taxidermist to do that. So in a round about way, he's making the case that the Rompola buck is real.


Don't forget about the accusation in our own "700 Club". Could be a much bigger scandal then the Rompola buck, LOL.


----------



## Dish7

Mole Hill said:


> Sad to hear that someone would alter a deer so someone could make the 700 club.


You beat me to it, lol. Forget the fact the the 700 club deer are not even officially scored so....


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> Are you saying you altered a rack for a customer to make it larger for the record book?
> 
> As far as no one coming forward with a taxidermist that will claim rompola a fraud.....people I associate with have more integrity than to publicly accuse a person of fraud with no proof. Even if they have their own reservations about the story they wouldn't call a person out as fraud.


I had no control of and could care less what clients did with their mounts after they picked them up. I saw one made it on big buck night though where the score was listed. He even paid for rush service to get it on the show. I don't know if that deer was ever entered in the books, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Night Moves

piketroller said:


> I think he's saying that he has the skills to alter antlers to get them into a record book, but Rompola is not a good enough taxidermist to do that. So in a round about way, he's making the case that the Rompola buck is real.


He might be a crappy taxidermist, or not, but it's unknown of his antler repair/fabrication skills. Some on here have insulted my skills as a general taxidermist, but not hearing any bashing of my antler repair skills, which I will even admit are certainly not the best, but most still can't tell them from the real deal.


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> Don't forget about the accusation in our own "700 Club". Could be a much bigger scandal then the Rompola buck, LOL.


Ya, that 700 club fraud should be a felony. LOL


----------



## piketroller

Dish7 said:


> You beat me to it, lol. Forget the fact the the 700 club deer are not even officially scored so....


I'm still trying to figure out what Pat Robertson's TV show has to do with deer hunting.


----------



## Dish7

piketroller said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what Pat Robertson's TV show has to do with deer hunting.


Just keep sending your money in. I'll see that it goes to the right cause.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I had no control of and could care less what clients did with their mounts after they picked them up. I saw one made it on big buck night though where the score was listed. He even paid for rush service to get it on the show. I don't know if that deer was ever entered in the books, but I wouldn't be surprised.


The question is did you alter the rack to make it score higher?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

DirtySteve said:


> The question is did you alter the rack to make it score higher?


This gives me and idea. On a couple bucks I shot I thought 130 on the hoof but when I found them they were closer to 110...

With a few modifications + a 160 I could be knocking on the door of the 700


----------



## mbrewer

DirtySteve said:


> Are you saying you altered a rack for a customer to make it larger for the record book?
> 
> As far as no one coming forward with a taxidermist that will claim rompola a fraud.....people I associate with have more integrity than to publicly accuse a person of fraud with no proof. Even if they have their own reservations about the story they wouldn't call a person out as fraud.


That's it. Nobody should be making the kinds of accusations that dipshit TT has been making just because fill in the blank BS.


----------



## Night Moves

DirtySteve said:


> The question is did you alter the rack to make it score higher?


No I repaired racks because I was hired to perform the task. The score was never a concern of mine.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> No I repaired racks because I was hired to perform the task. The score was never a concern of mine.


Repaired racks are allowed in the record books. The world record and two of the top 3 in BNC are repaired racks. You insinuated that duping a scorer is easy which isnt really a valid statement unless you are altering racks for larger scores.


----------



## Radar420

DirtySteve said:


> Repaired racks are allowed in the record books. The world record and two of the top 3 in BNC are repaired racks. You insinuated that duping a scorer is easy which isnt really a valid statement unless you are altering racks for larger scores.


I think you're talking about 2 different types of repairs.

I remember this discussion coming up before and sometimes people have points replaced that were broken off at some point before the deer was killed. (ie you've had a nice 10pt on cam all year and finally kill it in gun season but it broke off a point fighting - some people will have the busted point replaced so it looked like it did before it lost the point.)


----------



## Yo Mama

Just wanted to join and thank you guys for a most excellent thread. This all went down when I was a teenager and every 5 years or so I'll go back down this rabbit hole. 

As a lover of conspiracy theories (not that I believe many) and deer hunting this hits all the right buttons.


----------



## DirtySteve

Radar420 said:


> I think you're talking about 2 different types of repairs.
> 
> I remember this discussion coming up before and sometimes people have points replaced that were broken off at some point before the deer was killed. (ie you've had a nice 10pt on cam all year and finally kill it in gun season but it broke off a point fighting - some people will have the busted point replaced so it looked like it did before it lost the point.)


Having points replaced that were broken off before harvest would alter the score. Night moves said he did not alter racks to affect the score. That is why I asked the question if he altered racks in manner to increase the score.


----------



## piketroller

DirtySteve said:


> Having points replaced that were broken off before harvest would alter the score. Night moves said he did not alter racks to affect the score. That is why I asked the question if he altered racks in manner to increase the score.


But we don't know that. He didn't present what the score was before it was damaged, and then have it rescored after the fix to show that it wasn't increased.


----------



## Radar420

DirtySteve said:


> Having points replaced that were broken off before harvest would alter the score. Night moves said he did not alter racks to affect the score. That is why I asked the question if he altered racks in manner to increase the score.


It depends on what the meaning of the word "is" is...

I understand that replacing a point broken off prior to harvest would affect the score.

I also understand some people don't care about scores so having an antler repaired doesn't make a lick of difference in their world.

When I read altered the racks to improve the score I think of adding points that never existed or increasing tine length from what it was. In the case of replacing a broken off antler point, the deer grew that antler at some point, it just wasn't there at time of harvest.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> The fact is that I don't know of one good taxidermist that actually believes that the Rompola's deer is legit and I've talked to more than one about it too. I challenged everyone on here hundreds of posts back to talk to their taxidermists about it and nobody, not one person came up with a single taxidermist that will stick their neck out and say Rompola is not a fraud. That silence is very telling. I repaired hundreds of antlers over the years while I was in business and I know some were entered into the various record books unbeknownst to the scorers and I'm sure I'm not even close to being nearly as good as other taxidermists at antler repair. One guy even made the 700 club on here thanks to my work. LOL The fact that you actually believe that fraudsters can't pull one over on scorers is laughable.


Maybe some fraudsters could, but I don’t believe Mich could because he was a lousy taxidermist and I don’t believe he has the talent to pull that off. However, it’s sounds like you could have pulled it off given some of your repair work was used to defraud CBM and the MS 700 Club. Congrats to your clients, they must be so proud of your work and their accomplishment.

I’ve said from the beginning my belief that the deer is real is based on the scorers that measured it and the dozen, or so people that saw the deer the day it was killed, including a CO and they all said it was real.

If they were all fooled, then so be it, he fooled a lot of people for 23 years and counting, but as of today, there’s not a bit of evidence to say it isn’t real.


----------



## bucko12pt

motdean said:


> Or open minded enough to look at the data.


Agreed, but Munster was never open minded, he had an agenda and would cherry pick and twist facts to meet that agenda. 

He’s a smart guy and could be a great Commissioner, I’m just not convinced he would be that open minded on some issues.


----------



## RedM2

Night Moves said:


> I guess some on here have poor reading comprehension, so I'll repeat it in very simple terms: I AM RETIRED NOW AND NO LONGER DOING TAXIDERY WORK.


I missed your follow-up post. However, had you been transparent from the beginning, this wouldn't have been a point of discussion. I question whether this taxidermist you're citing exists as much as you question the authenticity of the Rompola buck.


----------



## LabtechLewis

ratherboutside said:


> Was that an intentional double negative?
> 
> This is night moves work. These were both button bucks
> 
> This is in jest.
> View attachment 814631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Clearly BBs. That second one's neck is so skinny, it couldn't have weighed 140# dressed. Ain't no one lifting the bow off the hook for a sub-150-pounder. Your description holds.

(also in jest)


----------



## Namrock

ratherboutside said:


> Was that an intentional double negative?
> 
> This is night moves work. These were both button bucks
> 
> This is in jest.
> View attachment 814630
> View attachment 814631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The ear's aren't droopy at all, Damn that's good work!
This is in jest as well 😉


----------



## piketroller

ratherboutside said:


> Was that an intentional double negative?
> 
> This is night moves work. These were both button bucks
> 
> This is in jest.
> View attachment 814630
> View attachment 814631
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Should of waited another 2-3 years on both of those.


----------



## ratherboutside

piketroller said:


> Should of waited another 2-3 years on both of those.


Yoy should of seen before the modifications 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller

Serious question for @Night Moves 

Do you have the skills to graft on whole antlers from a 10 or 12 point rack in place of the tines on a typical 12 point mount? That would be one impressive mount.

When scoring something like that, would you use just one spread, or do you get credit for each spread? Those inches would add up fast.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> I have never even seen a deer close to 30" wide, but I have handled plenty of elk, moose and caribou that were much wider and much heavier. Even with moose racks, which can weigh well over 50 pounds, I've never seen any taxidermist completely encase the skull plate (to protect it). Some taxidermists will put bondo under the skull cap so it doesn't crack when it's screwed down, but never on top, unless they are fixing something. I used Styrofoam under the skull cap for support so I could make fine adjustments to get the antler position as close to perfect as possible, while also supporting it. While we are on the subject of taxidermy, it was reported that when the deer was scored, Rompola had mounted the deer, but had not sewn up the back of the cape yet. Photos show that the mount was pretty much done, but he didn't sew up the cape yet. That is the exact opposite of how taxidermists normally mount a deer. The cape gets sewn up first for a host of reasons. Think about that for a minute. Why would he do that? My guess is that he wanted to be able to claim that the skull cape had been inspected by the scores, when in fact they really could not see it well enough for a real inspection at all. Its just one more highly suspicious aspect of this that adds to the mountain of circumstantial evidence and hard evidence that this was a fraud.


Other than the 30” deer I have at home I don’t remember seeing another one either, but they do exist. Your point of comparing a 30” wide whitetail to an elk, or moose is silly. 30” is close to double the width of a normal whitetail, so to be comparable, the antlers would need to be twice the width of a normal elk, or moose. Then how stable and strong would the skull cap be, it certainly would be more susceptible to breakage being twice as wide as normal.

I’ve handled thousands of sets of antlers and mounts also, most of which are typical width. when you’re measuring a mounted set of antlers many times its nearly impossible to get the cable below the burr of the antler to do a proper measurement of the main beam length. While you find some nefarious reason to bolster your case of fraud, I find the reason he left the cape unsewn, so the measurers can properly measurer the main beam length. As a measurer, Mitch would have known that was an issue measurers have to deal with.


----------



## bucko12pt

ratherboutside said:


> In order to get this thread too 3000 post, I propose we wildly speculate, without knowledge, which member of the 700 club had night moves /ts modify their antlers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Which would likely be the downfall of this thread and get it closed. Bad idea.


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Other than the 30” deer I have at home I don’t remember seeing another one either, but they do exist. Your point of comparing a 30” wide whitetail to an elk, or moose is silly. 30” is close to double the width of a normal whitetail, so to be comparable, the antlers would need to be twice the width of a normal elk, or moose. Then how stable and strong would the skull cap be, it certainly would be more susceptible to breakage being twice as wide as normal.
> 
> I’ve handled thousands of sets of antlers and mounts also, most of which are typical width. when you’re measuring a mounted set of antlers many times its nearly impossible to get the cable below the burr of the antler to do a proper measurement of the main beam length. While you find some nefarious reason to bolster your case of fraud, I find the reason he left the cape unsewn, so the measurers can properly measurer the main beam length. As a measurer, Mitch would have known that was an issue measurers have to deal with.


The only thing silly is your argument. As deer antlers get bigger, their skulls respond by getting, bigger, thicker and stronger to support them. The skull plate on a very large antlered buck is monumentally thicker than a spike horn. If Rompola's rack was real, it would have a massively think, strong skull plate or it would have fractured during the normally rough life of a buck. That buck would have violently rubbed his rack on trees, tussled with other bucks, and otherwise beat the crap out of those antlers in the wild. There would have been no reason to support them by covering them with artificial material other than to hide something. Moose, elk and caribou, as I stated, are the same way with their antlers. 

The rational you give as to why Rompola left the incision open during the scoring process is patently absurd. You are basically saying that you can't get an accurate beam measurement with the cape in the way, which I find laughable. How many specimens have you measured in your career with the cape on where you could not record a score because you couldn't accurately measure it due to cape blockage? Besides, the photos of the measuring session show that the ears were already set (same position as the finished mount) and the cape looks tight to the burrs so thay were already set in place too, so there would have been no different access to the burr compared to any other mounted deer head. Even though your arguments are pathetic, I'll give you credit for being persistent and I really do feel sorry for you that you were so taken in by his con job.


----------



## RedM2

Night Moves said:


> The rational you give as to why Rompola left the incision open during the scoring process is patently absurd. You are basically saying that you can't get an accurate beam measurement with the cape in the way, which I find laughable. How many specimens have you measured in your career with the cape on where you could not record a score because you couldn't accurately measure it due to cape blockage? Besides, the photos of the measuring session show that the ears were already set (same position as the finished mount) and the cape looks tight to the burrs so thay were already set in place too, so there would have been no different access to the burr compared to any other mounted deer head. Even though your arguments are pathetic, I'll give you credit for being persistent and I really do feel sorry for you that you were so taken in by his con job.


And to think you're the same cat that stated I went "low" when questioning your claim about another taxidermist making statements about the Rompola buck being illegitimate. Yet, you go on to state a measurer's position is absurd, laughable, and pathetic. Glass houses, stones, and all that stuff...


----------



## Bucman

Night Moves said:


> He might be a crappy taxidermist, or not, but it's unknown of his antler repair/fabrication skills. Some on here have insulted my skills as a general taxidermist, but not hearing any bashing of my antler repair skills, which I will even admit are certainly not the best, but most still can't tell them from the real deal.


Small scale sample. Show the 700 club pic. You must have one.


----------



## Bucman

Hoytman5 said:


> Not much snow up here bud. I’m thinking he must be fabricating his next world record because it doesn’t look like his truck has left the driveway for quite sometime.
> [/QUOT
> 
> Hell he's been reading this thread.


----------



## Dish7

Night Moves said:


> Before you guys go off the deep end on this, here is a disclaimer to consider: While I mounted over a dozen deer heads for this person in question, I don't know if he ever had any of his deer officially scored or entered in any "books", nor do I know if the scores for the 700 club were estimated minus the bunch of antler repairs I did for him. Ok, now go ahead and knock yourselves out, but the only way you will find out who he is, is if the person in question volunteers his identity.


Did it physically hurt to back peddle that hard?



Night Moves said:


> The skull plate on a very large antlered buck is monumentally thicker than a spike horn.


Wouldn't that be more related to age than the the size of the rack?


----------



## throughtheice88

Mitch's latest harvest and taxidermy work. The elusive phuck.


----------



## Night Moves

Dish7 said:


> Did it physically hurt to back peddle that hard?
> 
> 
> Wouldn't that be more related to age than the the size of the rack?


Age and size in wild deer is usually the same. Older is bigger right?

Backpaddling is what you call clarifying. What ever. I actually couldn't remember what my old clients posted on there and I guess I'm to lazy to look them up an old, long thread.


----------



## LabtechLewis

augustus0603 said:


> ... guy speculated about his criminal record and his association with Kevin Kreh and called him a POS and is now convinced it was all a hoax.


----------



## Groundsize

LabtechLewis said:


> Clearly BBs. That second one's neck is so skinny, it couldn't have weighed 140# dressed. Ain't no one lifting the bow off the hook for a sub-150-pounder. Your description holds.
> 
> (also in jest)


I shot a 142” 10 point a few years ago. 4 years old on October 12. It weighed 147lb dressed. Looks like a doe basically also. Every deer is different.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

Groundsize this Past season...


----------



## augustus0603

LabtechLewis said:


> View attachment 814779


Not sure how to interpret this. We're you able to listen to the last installment?

I was listening while shoveling snow for the second day in a row, so I might have been close to a cardiac event. But I was pretty disappointed after listening to the first few podcasts then he mailed that final one in. 

Just an opinion, but nothing was said on there that hasn't been said on this thread. Based on the episodes I listened to, I wouldn't put any time or effort into listening to his other shows. I listen to a lot of podcasts with varying topics. 

I was just disappointed hoping there would be something new to come to light. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

Maple_Ridge said:


> Groundsize this Past season...
> 
> View attachment 815031


I shot a couple this year. Sounds like the coddled one is wearing off on you a bit.


----------



## LabtechLewis

augustus0603 said:


> Not sure how to interpret this. We're you able to listen to the last installment?
> 
> I was listening while shoveling snow for the second day in a row, so I might have been close to a cardiac event. But I was pretty disappointed after listening to the first few podcasts then he mailed that final one in.
> 
> Just an opinion, but nothing was said on there that hasn't been said on this thread. Based on the episodes I listened to, I wouldn't put any time or effort into listening to his other shows. I listen to a lot of podcasts with varying topics.
> 
> I was just disappointed hoping there would be something new to come to light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Nothing to interpret. Just being goofy. It's Kreh in a scene from "Bucks From Above 2: Custom Whitetail Strategies" by WhiteTail University/Summit Treestands, 1998, hosted by Wade Nolan and Dan Bertalan. 

I didn't listen to the last one. You kind of said it's not worth it...

I agree with you that the Poddington episode had some decent content.


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I stand alone  i just wanted to mess with you

140 more posts needed!


----------



## cb2176

It's real.


----------



## augustus0603

Ahh. Sorry. Didn't recognize him. I did shoot my biggest buck ever over a mock scrape with Hawgs Linited or whatever that product was. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyB87

One thing I thought was interesting about the first couple podcasts, is that Kevin seemed convinced that he was going to get mitch on. To me it seemed like he was butt hurt twords the end of the series. I'm not saying I don't agree with a lot that was said on the last podcast, I just got the impression it got personal for him.


----------



## Grandriverrat

Chriss83 said:


> Dude is 80 and could still whip yo mamma. Or me for that matter!!!


If you was with his mama he would whip you both!


----------



## Chriss83

Grandriverrat said:


> If you was with his mama he would whip you both!


Flip side 
...his momma could whoop you and yo momma. Lol


----------



## Scratchy87

Just had this article in my google homepage. Maryland buck green score 174”. They had me until it said 26” spread and the pic shows droopy ears. Clearly this must be a fake per the experts on this site because A) no bucks have a spread that wide and is real. B) droopy ears, enough said. Poor guy probably didn’t even realize this buck wasn’t real when he shot it. Also you can’t see his right hand donor just be holding the skull together to get that wider spread. Sorry, just didn’t wanna see this thread die but maybe this will be what kills it.


----------



## anagranite

That definitely looks fake, the body is way too small. I also hate that the hunter is smiling. No tag and no orange also. (Sarcasm)


----------



## augustus0603

Scratchy87 said:


> Just had this article in my google homepage. Maryland buck green score 174”. They had me until it said 26” spread and the pic shows droopy ears. Clearly this must be a fake per the experts on this site because A) no bucks have a spread that wide and is real. B) droopy ears, enough said. Poor guy probably didn’t even realize this buck wasn’t real when he shot it. Also you can’t see his right hand donor just be holding the skull together to get that wider spread. Sorry, just didn’t wanna see this thread die but maybe this will be what kills it.
> View attachment 815477


Pretty small deer for that rack. Obviously a doe with antlers surgically implanted on it.


----------



## Scratchy87

Also I don’t even think Maryland has a whitetail population so my guess is it came by trailer from maybe Texas or Iowa. Or possibly GT county MI….


----------



## piketroller

The way he's wearing his hat is in clear violation of B&C and P&Y rules. Automatic DQ.


----------



## Night Moves

I just listed to the rest of the Deer Hunter Podcasts while ice fishing the last couple days. There were some questions about the Rompola Bucks website that was up for a while and who ran it. Well, a friend of his on the podcast said is was Rompola himself that owned it. So that should further proof that he was trying to publicize his deer hurting even more at that time. In the Rompola Gate site PDF, another person that knew Rompola said that he told him "he was in it for the money". His plan to cash in though ended when his scheme began to fall apart.


----------



## Mole Hill

Looks like it is missing its two front legs and maybe starved. IMO


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> I just listed to the rest of the Deer Hunter Podcasts while ice fishing the last couple days. There were some questions about the Rompola Bucks website that was up for a while and who ran it. Well, a friend of his on the podcast said is was Rompola himself that owned it. So that should further proof that he was trying to publicize his deer hurting even more at that time. In the Rompola Gate site PDF, another person that knew Rompola said that he told him "he was in it for the money". His plan to cash in though ended when his scheme began to fall apart.



Maybe he is in it for the money but not the fame. He could have sold the rack, could have an agreement with Hanson that entitles him to money, or he could be making money everytime someone searches his name.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> I just listed to the rest of the Deer Hunter Podcasts while ice fishing the last couple days. There were some questions about the Rompola Bucks website that was up for a while and who ran it. Well, a friend of his on the podcast said is was Rompola himself that owned it. So that should further proof that he was trying to publicize his deer hurting even more at that time. In the Rompola Gate site PDF, another person that knew Rompola said that he told him "he was in it for the money". His plan to cash in though ended when his scheme began to fall apart.


Oh so a friend of his said it. Has to be fact then. You got us there.


----------



## Big CC

DirtySteve said:


> Oh so a friend of his said it. Has to be fact then. You got us there.


Exactly what I was thinking….if a friend of a guy on a podcast said it…..geez….really?

Almost 2,000 posts of hearsay and rumors (some made up by Yo Momma) on this thread. Certainly entertaining, but nothing that proves anything one way or the other.


----------



## Night Moves

anagranite said:


> Maybe he is in it for the money but not the fame. He could have sold the rack, could have an agreement with Hanson that entitles him to money, or he could be making money everytime someone searches his name.


They read the Hanson/Rompola contract on the podcast. No mention of money paid to Rompola.


----------



## anagranite

Big CC said:


> Exactly what I was thinking….if a friend of a guy on a podcast said it…..geez….really?
> 
> Almost 2,000 posts of hearsay and rumors (some made up by Yo Momma) on this thread. Certainly entertaining, but nothing that proves anything one way or the other.



I believe bucko12pt and Hoytman5's personal knowledge over any of this hearsay. Bucko12pt has been saying the same thing on forums for over 10 years and he doesn't claim anything besides the fact that he knows reputable people that handled the rack, right after the kill and 60 days later. Hoytman5 also knows people that handled the rack. 

I'll believe the rack is real but who knows the rest of the story.


----------



## Night Moves

anagranite said:


> I believe bucko12pt and Hoytman5's personal knowledge over any of this hearsay. Bucko12pt has been saying the same thing on forums for over 10 years and he doesn't claim anything besides the fact that he knows reputable people that handled the rack, right after the kill and 60 days later. Hoytman5 also knows people that handled the rack.
> 
> I'll believe the rack is real but who knows the rest of the story.


Neither of them actually inspected it themselves. They just know other's that made claims. Now that is the definition of hearsay.


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> Neither of them actually inspected it themselves. They just know other's that made claims. Now that is the definition of hearsay.


Reputable friends and reputable scorers for CBM compared to a podcast. I already said who I trust more. These guys have nothing to gain, the podcast needs people to listen.


----------



## Night Moves

Hoytman5 said:


> Were you supposed to mount the buck for Mitch and then he backed out? You seem very bitter about the whole subject. I mean, I'm very intrigued by the subject as well, but I'm not losing sleep over it and get the feeling you might be? Do you imagine you're arm-wrestling Mitch when you win all those titles? Also, you know my buddies are a part of Mitch's circle how? Did your taxidermist friends give you that info too?
> 
> Did any of your friends, that handled the rack, get back to you yet? We're still waiting to hear.....


OK, then name one person that touched the deer that was not well known by Rompola. I won't hold my breath waiting.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Mitch Rompola Buck Opinion


I recently listened to the Deer Hunter's Podcast where they did a five part series on the Mitch Rompola Buck controversy. In episode 213, they...




www.taxidermy.net


----------



## Night Moves

For those that ask why I take a hard line on Rompola; well I was originally taken in by his scam just like most others were when this thing first came out. After I looked into it further though, it became very obvious that it was a fake. It pissed me off that I was duped by this criminal and it also pissed me off that he was given a free pass with his scam. He should have been arrested, prosecuted and jailed once again. Other people (victims) were hurt by this scam financially and on a personal level too. I just have no use for people like him.


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> OK, then name one person that touched the deer that was not well known by Rompola. I won't hold my breath waiting.


One of my two friends, that handled the antlers, didn't know Mitch all that well, he was lucky to be in the right place at the right time. I probably would have seen it as well, that night, but I was out tracking my own (much smaller) buck. When I got home with my deer, that's when I learned that Mitch had shot a world class deer, as my phone was blowing up with people calling about it.


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> For those that ask why I take a hard line on Rompola; well I was originally taken in by his scam just like most others were when this thing first came out. After I looked into it further though, it became very obvious that it was a fake. It pissed me off that I was duped by this criminal and it also pissed me off that he was given a free pass with his scam. He should have been arrested, prosecuted and jailed once again. Other people (victims) were hurt by this scam financially and on a personal level too. I just have no use for people like him.


I can respect your feelings for Mitch as I do not like dishonest people either. I hope you would be smart enough to know that just because some people believe the rack could be real doesn't make them bad people. I don't claim to know anything more about Mitch's personal life, past or present. I'm not here to defend his character but rather share the one tangible fact I believe to be true, and that is that the rack is real from the accounts of two credible friends that were there. I have never argued once about any other part of this story as I have no evidence to do so.


----------



## Hoytman5

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Mitch Rompola Buck Opinion
> 
> 
> I recently listened to the Deer Hunter's Podcast where they did a five part series on the Mitch Rompola Buck controversy. In episode 213, they...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.taxidermy.net


@Night Moves- were you a part of Kevin's series in any way? Did you share your "taxidermy" opinions with Kevin? Serious question, as he mentions the opinions of taxidermists in a couple of the episodes.


----------



## Night Moves

Hoytman5 said:


> I can respect your feelings for Mitch as I do not like dishonest people either. I hope you would be smart enough to know that just because some people believe the rack could be real doesn't make them bad people. I don't claim to know anything more about Mitch's personal life, past or present. I'm not here to defend his character but rather share the one tangible fact I believe to be true, and that is that the rack is real from the accounts of two credible friends that were there. I have never argued once about any other part of this story as I have no evidence to do so.


Unless they stoop to the low level of insulting me over my opinions on this, I'm not mad at anybody that believes in Rompola since I just consider them victims of his fraud. I actually feel sorry for the victims.


----------



## Night Moves

Hoytman5 said:


> @Night Moves- were you a part of Kevin's series in any way? Did you share your "taxidermy" opinions with Kevin? Serious question, as he mentions the opinions of taxidermists in a couple of the episodes.


No it was not me.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Can a moderator Lock this thread, I think everyone has said enough. 

WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!!!!

Tired of seeing at the top of the feed every day, UUGGHH


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> Unless they stoop to the low level of insulting me over my opinions on this, I'm not mad at anybody that believes in Rompola since I just consider them victims of his fraud. I actually feel sorry for the victims.


I don't condone insulting people over beliefs just as I don't condone passive aggressive comments either. I feel sorry for you that Mitch and all his big bucks have impacted your life so negatively. If you believe I'm a victim here, please don't feel sorry for me as I'm living an amazing life regardless of the authenticity of a particular deer's antlers. If I'm proven wrong, my life will still be great!


----------



## Hoytman5

mich buckmaster said:


> Can a moderator Lock this thread, I think everyone has said enough.
> 
> WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!!!!
> 
> Tired of seeing at the top of the feed every day, UUGGHH


I agree we may never know the truth but this has been a civil thread for the most part so no need to lock it. I see a lot of threads that annoy me but I just ignore them and I certainly never reply in them, as then you would get a notification every time someone replies to the thread.

With that said, I've been too active on this thread this morning. Getting ready to head out and do some shed hunting so hopefully that will lead to some content for a different thread.


----------



## Scratchy87

Then just look at the bottom of the thread page. Problem solved 




mich buckmaster said:


> Can a moderator Lock this thread, I think everyone has said enough.
> 
> WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!!!!
> 
> Tired of seeing at the top of the feed every day, UUGGHH


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Mitch Rompola Deer debate


COMPLETELY destroyed. Nothing left at all....curious to anyone that ever helped clean up a house fire site... Or dealt with cremation. What you receive back is the ground up remains of the bones that wouldn't burn, in a controlled environment meant to burn away as much bodily material as...




www.archerytalk.com





I thought this was an interesting perspective on the droopy ears.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> That's the problem, nobody outside Rompola's circle has ever inspected the rack or the deer, so thanks for helping me to make my argument and case even stronger. As soon as there were calls to have the suspicious looking rack inspected closely, Rompola knew the scam was over and went into hiding. I don't blame him for pulling back either. He was a two time looser and if the fraud would have been officially exposed, he would have likely been going to jail again.


----------



## bmoffit

I bet Mitch is on here under some secret squirrel name laughing his a$$ off


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> All you have are some eye witnesses that never inspected the animal or the antlers for tampering. While I don't believe that those that saw it were "in on it", they were just taken in on a con job from a convicted fraudster just like everybody else that believes that the deer was legit. And if you think that there are just two taxidermists that think that the deer story is a phony, you are sadly mistaken. Again, name one taxidermist that has really looked into this that believes the deer is legit. I'm still waiting on that one and the silence is very telling. Taxidermists are the best qualified to spot fakes like Rompola's as are antler collectors too. It's apparent that many people that haven't studied antlers and deer head anatomy are either not seeing the truth or just refusing to admit they were duped. Its often embarrassing to admit you were the victim of a con job, so I do understand.


You’re wrong, the CO told me he looked the deer over very carefully and it was legit.

Go back thru this thread and you’ll see there are more people that have been convinced it’s real than not. Hell, you’ve convinced some of them it’s real yourself.


----------



## Dish7

mich buckmaster said:


> Can a moderator Lock this thread, I think everyone has said enough.
> 
> WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE TRUTH!!!!
> 
> Tired of seeing at the top of the feed every day, UUGGHH


Just click unfollow. Why close it?


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> You’re wrong, the CO told me he looked the deer over very carefully and it was legit.
> 
> Go back thru this thread and you’ll see there are more people that have been convinced it’s real than not. Hell, you’ve convinced some of them it’s real yourself.


So he inspected the antlers looking for irregularities? He inspected the back of the head and neck for an incision? Please provide a link to those statements or photos from him so I can verify because if all you got is hearsay with no proof, then you got nothing.


----------



## DirtySteve

Night Moves said:


> So he inspected the antlers looking for irregularities? He inspected the back of the head and neck for an incision? Please provide a link to those statements or photos from him so I can verify because if all you got is hearsay with no proof, then you got nothing.


You dont think CO's look for fakes?


----------



## augustus0603

bucko12pt said:


> You’re wrong, the CO told me he looked the deer over very carefully and it was legit.
> 
> Go back thru this thread and you’ll see there are more people that have been convinced it’s real than not. Hell, you’ve convinced some of them it’s real yourself.


This statement makes me lean more towards believing it's real. CO would look a deer that size over pretty good. At least I'd like to think so. I'm sure a CO in that area hasn't seen a lot of deer that size and would look for any irregularities.


----------



## Tracker83

Night Moves said:


> So he inspected the antlers looking for irregularities? He inspected the back of the head and neck for an incision? Please provide a link to those statements or photos from him so I can verify because if all you got is hearsay with no proof, then you got nothing.


Hearsay is _still_ more than you have, Mike! I admire your passion on the subject, but all you have is an examination of photos from an era when picture quality was quite poor.


----------



## Tracker83

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Mitch Rompola Deer debate
> 
> 
> COMPLETELY destroyed. Nothing left at all....curious to anyone that ever helped clean up a house fire site... Or dealt with cremation. What you receive back is the ground up remains of the bones that wouldn't burn, in a controlled environment meant to burn away as much bodily material as...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.archerytalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was an interesting perspective on the droopy ears.


This kind of analysis drives me insane. A world record anything is obviously an anomaly, so any attempt to discredit it based on out-of-the-ordinary measurements is just lazy analysis. By it's very definition, a world record is an anomaly.


----------



## Night Moves

Tracker83 said:


> Hearsay is _still_ more than you have, Mike! I admire your passion on the subject, but all you have is an examination of photos from an era when picture quality was quite poor.


At least the photographic evidence is something real as opposed to the total hearsay others seem to think is so compelling.


----------



## bucko12pt

DirtySteve said:


> You dont think CO's look for fakes?


Direct testimony from multiple credible witnesse’s that saw and inspected the deer and antlers is a far cry better than basing a decision by looking at pictures.


----------



## retired dundo

Wow was board so looked at this thread for first time in two weeks.What a joke cant believe so many people care about his buck


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Tracker83 said:


> This kind of analysis drives me insane. A world record anything is obviously an anomaly, so any attempt to discredit it based on out-of-the-ordinary measurements is just lazy analysis. By it's very definition, a world record is an anomaly.


I hear ya and am not trying to prove the Rompola buck is a hoax. Pointing out how low one drooping ear is compared to another directly on the other side of its head, then put in comparison to where most whitetails ear sockets are warrants a good long look IMO. I'll also add how odd I think it is that it happens to be the bloody ear. The only deer that I can think of potentially having a blood covered ear would have bloody faces as well, we all know those foamy lung blood kills where the nostrils are spraying and the kill site looks like a murder scene.


----------



## mich buckmaster

Dish7 said:


> Just click unfollow. Why close it?


How do you do that?


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Direct testimony from multiple credible witnesse’s that saw and inspected the deer and antlers is a far cry better than basing a decision by looking at pictures.
> 
> View attachment 815645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 815646
> 
> 
> View attachment 815647


So here are some questions for the alleged witnesses:
1) If the skull plate was in fact inspected and nothing looked wrong with it, then what about the reports and photos of the skull plate being completely encased in a hard material? If it was completely encased, then how could they inspect it? Why would they lie about that? Something tells me that the author of the story got something wrong because it would be foolish to lie about that. 
2) So the CO that saw it was a tribal cop who brought his family over to see it? That's a lot different than a DNR, CO checking it out looking to see if it was a fake or altered rack. Sounds like he was friend of Rompola right? I doubt he even checked the tag. 
3) If all these people saw it in person, then there would be a lot more photos including pics of it hanging. Nobody, especially a taxidermist, would leave it laying in the back of a truck any longer than necessary. They would hang it up in a cool place, and if was warm, skin it out ASAP. Where are those photos especially ones showing the back of the deer's head?

Nice try bucko, but this post creates more questions than it answers. And by the way, this is all beyond hearsay information where you copied it from another forum, where it was posted by someone we don't know, who got it from somewhere else, supposedly from a magazine article, whose author got it from someone else. Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.


----------



## miruss

bucko12pt said:


> Direct testimony from multiple credible witnesse’s that saw and inspected the deer and antlers is a far cry better than basing a decision by looking at pictures.
> 
> View attachment 815645
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 815646
> 
> 
> View attachment 815647


Come on bucko don't you know just handling the rack means nothing he can tell more from a picture then those handling it!


----------



## Hoytman5

mich buckmaster said:


> How do you do that?


Top of the page on the right side. Green box.


----------



## Hoytman5

retired dundo said:


> Wow was board so looked at this thread for first time in two weeks.What a joke cant believe so many people care about his buck


Top of this page, right side. Green box.


----------



## anagranite

Night Moves said:


> So here are some questions for the alleged witnesses:
> 1) If the skull plate was in fact inspected and nothing looked wrong with it, then what about the reports and photos of the skull plate being completely encased in a hard material? If it was completely encased, then how could they inspect it? Why would they lie about that? Something tells me that the author of the story got something wrong because it would be foolish to lie about that.
> 2) So the CO that saw it was a tribal cop who brought his family over to see it? That's a lot different than a DNR, CO checking it out looking to see if it was a fake or altered rack. Sounds like he was friend of Rompola right? I doubt he even checked the tag.
> 3) If all these people saw it in person, then there would be a lot more photos including pics of it hanging. Nobody, especially a taxidermist, would leave it laying in the back of a truck any longer than necessary. They would hang it up in a cool place, and if was warm, skin it out ASAP. Where are those photos especially ones showing the back of the deer's head?
> 
> Nice try bucko, but this post creates more questions than it answers. And by the way, this is all beyond hearsay information where you copied it from another forum, where it was posted by someone we don't know, who got it from somewhere else, supposedly from a magazine article, whose author got it from someone else. Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.



I understand your doubts but that post from bucko12pt is by far the best evidence to base any opinions. I was going to type more but it's not worth the effort.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> So here are some questions for the alleged witnesses:
> 1) If the skull plate was in fact inspected and nothing looked wrong with it, then what about the reports and photos of the skull plate being completely encased in a hard material? If it was completely encased, then how could they inspect it? Why would they lie about that? Something tells me that the author of the story got something wrong because it would be foolish to lie about that.
> 2) So the CO that saw it was a tribal cop who brought his family over to see it? That's a lot different than a DNR, CO checking it out looking to see if it was a fake or altered rack. Sounds like he was friend of Rompola right? I doubt he even checked the tag.
> 3) If all these people saw it in person, then there would be a lot more photos including pics of it hanging. Nobody, especially a taxidermist, would leave it laying in the back of a truck any longer than necessary. They would hang it up in a cool place, and if was warm, skin it out ASAP. Where are those photos especially ones showing the back of the deer's head?
> 
> Nice try bucko, but this post creates more questions than it answers. And by the way, this is all beyond hearsay information where you copied it from another forum, where it was posted by someone we don't know, who got it from somewhere else, supposedly from a magazine article, whose author got it from someone else. Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.


Hey, I have an idea, why don’t you call the measurers and CO yourself, their numbers are easily obtainable and you’ll get info direct from them.

You continue to ask me and others questions we have no way of knowing the answer and if we did answer you’d call it hearsay.

Nothing like getting answers direct from the source.


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> So here are some questions for the alleged witnesses:
> 1) If the skull plate was in fact inspected and nothing looked wrong with it, then what about the reports and photos of the skull plate being completely encased in a hard material? If it was completely encased, then how could they inspect it? Why would they lie about that? Something tells me that the author of the story got something wrong because it would be foolish to lie about that.
> 2) So the CO that saw it was a tribal cop who brought his family over to see it? That's a lot different than a DNR, CO checking it out looking to see if it was a fake or altered rack. Sounds like he was friend of Rompola right? I doubt he even checked the tag.
> 3) If all these people saw it in person, then there would be a lot more photos including pics of it hanging. Nobody, especially a taxidermist, would leave it laying in the back of a truck any longer than necessary. They would hang it up in a cool place, and if was warm, skin it out ASAP. Where are those photos especially ones showing the back of the deer's head?
> 
> Nice try bucko, but this post creates more questions than it answers. And by the way, this is all beyond hearsay information where you copied it from another forum, where it was posted by someone we don't know, who got it from somewhere else, supposedly from a magazine article, whose author got it from someone else. Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.


Thing is, everything written there is what they will tell you in person and that’s not hearsay because I’ve heard it directly from them.

You could too.


----------



## Hoytman5

Night Moves said:


> So here are some questions for the alleged witnesses:
> 1) If the skull plate was in fact inspected and nothing looked wrong with it, then what about the reports and photos of the skull plate being completely encased in a hard material? If it was completely encased, then how could they inspect it? Why would they lie about that? Something tells me that the author of the story got something wrong because it would be foolish to lie about that.
> 2) So the CO that saw it was a tribal cop who brought his family over to see it? That's a lot different than a DNR, CO checking it out looking to see if it was a fake or altered rack. Sounds like he was friend of Rompola right? I doubt he even checked the tag.
> 3) If all these people saw it in person, then there would be a lot more photos including pics of it hanging. Nobody, especially a taxidermist, would leave it laying in the back of a truck any longer than necessary. They would hang it up in a cool place, and if was warm, skin it out ASAP. Where are those photos especially ones showing the back of the deer's head?
> 
> Nice try bucko, but this post creates more questions than it answers. And by the way, this is all beyond hearsay information where you copied it from another forum, where it was posted by someone we don't know, who got it from somewhere else, supposedly from a magazine article, whose author got it from someone else. Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.



I’d like to know the names of your taxidermist buddies because you telling us that they don’t think the buck is real is just hearsay.


----------



## Mole Hill

Just for fun I would like to hear anyone's thoughts on how a person would fake a buck like Mitch's. Just getting a deer that size to start your magic antler work would be a high hurdle. Please be specific on your steps to accomplish this feat.


----------



## pgpn123

Night Moves said:


> Deer & Deer Hunting had previously pushed the story, so if Rompola's claims were false, they would have looked foolish, so they are anything but objective anyway. They even print articles from Richard Smith, so they obviously don't care about accuracy in their articles much.


One editor at DDH has second thoughts. 2017










Was the Mitch Rompola Buck Real, Fake or Something Else?


Nearly 20 years have passed since a Michigan's Mitch Rompola set the whitetail world on its ear by producing a 12-point buck that netted over 216 inches.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## Night Moves

bucko12pt said:


> Thing is, everything written there is what they will tell you in person and that’s not hearsay because I’ve heard it directly from them.
> 
> You could too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 815676


"That's not hearsay because I've heard it directly from them"

You crack me up with your humor. LOL 

Definition of Hearsay - The report of another person's words by a witness, which is usually disallowed as evidence in a court of law. 

Face it, no real evidence has been presented here to prove the legitimacy of that deer while a very good case for fraud has been made by a pile of circumstantial evidence and hard photographic evidence analyzed by a true expert in the field who determined that Rompola is a fraud. Since the rack is very likely destroyed, and I doubt any of the real eye-witnesses will come forward and answer questions of which there are many, and with no other photographic evidence coming forward to show legitimacy, this case is over.


----------



## Night Moves

pgpn123 said:


> One editor at DDH has second thoughts. 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Mitch Rompola Buck Real, Fake or Something Else?
> 
> 
> Nearly 20 years have passed since a Michigan's Mitch Rompola set the whitetail world on its ear by producing a 12-point buck that netted over 216 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.deeranddeerhunting.com


There was a change in editors some time after the Rompola was originally published. I think Patrick Durkin was the editor back in the 90s. Dan Schmidt took over after him.


----------



## Night Moves

Hoytman5 said:


> I’d like to know the names of your taxidermist buddies because you telling us that they don’t think the buck is real is just hearsay.


Your right the taxidermists I've talked to is hearsay, but the taxidermist analyzing Rompola's BS is not.


https://deerhunterpodcast.libsyn.com/213-the-rompola-buck


----------



## Night Moves

Mole Hill said:


> Just for fun I would like to hear anyone's thoughts on how a person would fake a buck like Mitch's. Just getting a deer that size to start your magic antler work would be a high hurdle. Please be specific on your steps to accomplish this feat.


Getting a big bodied deer would not be that difficult for a good hunter. The antlers could come from sheds or from a number of sources. The key would be to acquire the antlers way in advance of the planned fraud and perfect the modified antlers way ahead of time too. This is my guess on what Rompola likely did, but he lacked the skills to pull it off and made way to many mistakes along the way.


----------



## RHRoss

The buck itself is real, it’s the story of where it came from that’s shady, most likely scenario is it’s not free range


----------



## bowhunter426

RHRoss said:


> The buck itself is real, it’s the story of where it came from that’s shady, most likely scenario is it’s not free range


Way more believable scenerio than taking the extraordinary effort to fake this deer using a doe and fake antlers.


----------



## RHRoss

bowhunter426 said:


> Way more believable scenerio than taking the extraordinary effort to fake this deer using a doe and fake antlers.


Absolutely, no way it could faked and not be noticed, Davinci himself wasn’t a good enough artist to fake it good enough not to be noticeable to all the guy’s that handled it, now the story of where it came is another thing


----------



## bucko12pt

Night Moves said:


> "That's not hearsay because I've heard it directly from them"
> 
> You crack me up with your humor. LOL
> 
> Definition of Hearsay - The report of another person's words by a witness, which is usually disallowed as evidence in a court of law.
> 
> Face it, no real evidence has been presented here to prove the legitimacy of that deer while a very good case for fraud has been made by a pile of circumstantial evidence and hard photographic evidence analyzed by a true expert in the field who determined that Rompola is a fraud. Since the rack is very likely destroyed, and I doubt any of the real eye-witnesses will come forward and answer questions of which there are many, and with no other photographic evidence coming forward to show legitimacy, this case is over.


Yeah, I just bet you’d like to see it over, you have the opportunity any time, but just can’t stop responding. 

“A true expert”, that of course is you I’m sure.😂

I made the suggestion to you to call some of those that measured and inspected that deer and antlers, but you’re obviously afraid to hear what they’ll tell you.

I’ll even provide the phone numbers.😉


----------



## JohnnyB87

Interesting thing that taxidermist said on that podcast, all his big bucks were fake! He said he has problems with every one of em, and most are clearly does. However he says the world record was clearly a buck. I'm not saying I agree with that guy anyways, just a BOLD claim. He sure was convinced of it though. Interesting stuff. I guess if you believe one is fake then mine as well belive all could be.


----------



## JohnnyB87

Another thing I bet a few guys could clear up. That critical taxidermist said that mitch clearly can talk about being a big buck killer, and say the right things. But that doesn't mean he had what it took to actually do it all those times.

I personally imagine that Mitch is a real real good hunter, all bullsh*t aside. But is it possible he just got good at talking the talk, and literally making his own results in the shop? Seems far fetched to me. Seems harder to believe than the buck is real


----------



## bowhunter426

JohnnyB87 said:


> Another thing I bet a few guys could clear up. That critical taxidermist said that mitch clearly can talk about being a big buck killer, and say the right things. But that doesn't mean he had what it took to actually do it all those times.
> 
> I personally imagine that Mitch is a real real good hunter, all bullsh*t aside. But is it possible he just got good at talking the talk, and literally making his own results in the shop? Seems far fetched to me. Seems harder to believe than the buck is real


My experience is the simpler solution/answer is typically the correct answer. Conspiracy theorists like to really dig in and generate a tangled web of evidence that is usually so large and unlikely it wouldn't be possible to pull off but in their minds it was done.

More than likely, my guess is this deer and some others were escapes from Recordbucks, Inc. Started in 1994 by a billionaire Thomas Hammond. Owned large ranches in Texas and Oregon as well as land in TC near Mitch. 

Complete speculation on my part, but the deer in Texas at the ranch share common antler features to Mitch's buck. Not unlikely that the TC land owned by Record Bucks Inc was used as a farm for deer to seed the Texas population.


----------



## bucko12pt

RHRoss said:


> The buck itself is real, it’s the story of where it came from that’s shady, most likely scenario is it’s not free range


Thats always been the question I’ve had and it’s pretty easy to discount nearly all ideas that have been presented for where it came from….other than it came from where he said which most people feel is incredulous.


----------



## bucko12pt

bowhunter426 said:


> My experience is the simpler solution/answer is typically the correct answer. Conspiracy theorists like to really dig in and generate a tangled web of evidence that is usually so large and unlikely it wouldn't be possible to pull off but in their minds it was done.
> 
> More than likely, my guess is this deer and some others were escapes from Recordbucks, Inc. Started in 1994 by a billionaire Thomas Hammond. Owned large ranches in Texas and Oregon as well as land in TC near Mitch.
> 
> Complete speculation on my part, but the deer in Texas at the ranch share common antler features to Mitch's buck. Not unlikely that the TC land owned by Record Bucks Inc was used as a farm for deer to seed the Texas population.
> 
> View attachment 815754


Where was Tom Hammonds deer ranch in relation to Traverse City.


----------



## Steve

Had to clean up a bunch of personal insults on a 20 year old thread. Closing.


----------

